# Lounge > Real Estate / Finance >  Official Cryptocurrency Trading Thread

## Brent.ff

Getting away from the $900 bitcoin thread.

Thoughts on XLM and ADA right now? Some good dips happening, but will they turn around? Tron slowed right down, and Ripple seems to be stuck

----------


## revelations

I tend to be more long-term minded as opposed to running after the latest hype. By coins now that are low but offer a viable service/product. I have a spreadsheet of about 30 coins I need to look up. 

Also, the long term prognosis is decent for anon coins - as time goes on and BTC keeps rising (even steadily) the governments, esp here in North America, will start to fight back at some point, and the masses will smove to anon coins to hedge against the slow demise of FIAT.

----------


## SilverRex

maybe I will put my crypto charting and post here instead.

Reposting latesting thoughts on BTC.

this is my current count suggesting a lower low ahead. However key is the 16k zone battle, which is happening right now. it needs to break out and turn it into a massive support, failure or rolling over here would keep the move down intact. signaling this is merely a wave b top (orange) with c down to follow.

I am also trying to follow the cycle/wave count suggesting some sort of major cycle low towards the end of Feb early March. Those interested can watch this video as the timing is quite good on this stuff. skip to the 23m mark to see charting.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=LTPvx6UD_xE

----------


## Chandler_Racing

Starting to get a little nervous.

I exited 25% of Ripple at the peak but am worried about it holding support around 15000 satoshi

My alt coins are down 2 - 30% today; was planning to move into BTC but only hold about 30% of the total portfolio as of now. 

A bull run on BTC will hurt.

----------


## SilverRex

technically ripple remains in a potential 5th wave count sequence as long as it remains above 2.10 breaking below = big medium top is in, I have my next ordered moved to 2.11, my ideal zone to double up is 1.61

----------


## dj_patm

Holding IOTA, Ripple, Tron and Stellar. I'm playing long term with small money and hoping for a big run up on one of them since they all have specific purposes that differentiate them from other crypto's (well, Ripple and Stellar are basically the same thing so I bet on both horses).

Every one of them so far has rocketed up and retreated a bit and I'm assuming they'll all bounce around for a while. I'm up a lot on Iota and Ripple so it makes it easier to be patient and ignore dips, especially Stellar.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

I have buy orders on Ripple at 12,000 and 10,000 satoshi (2x the amount at 12,000).

Don't trade in $ typically but roughly they are close to your 2.11 and 1.61

Will watch closely...

----------


## SilverRex

I was .04 away from my order. As long as Ripple remains above 2.09 the previous chart I posted over at the short term trading thread remains intact, this drop is still a large wave (4), with wave (5) to come above 3.3. I am hoping there is one more wave (v) of (C) of (4) tonight, giving me one last chance to load up near near 2.11

----------


## dj_patm

Are you guys finding the technical analysis of these currencies to be reliable?

----------


## SilverRex

> Are you guys finding the technical analysis of these currencies to be reliable?



 I never trust technical analysis 100%, but it is my guide for entry and exit better than shooting in the dark sort of speak.

----------


## Manhattan



----------


## nzwasp

Tron had a bit of bad news well atleast on reddit.com - someone looked into it and found it was just as vaporware as Verge was. Im sure there will still be money to be made on it - I was up 600% so I exited most of my Tron and thinking I will dump some more into Stellar and strengthen some of my other positions:

The info is below:
https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurre...ises_more_red/

----------


## Buster

> Are you guys finding the technical analysis of these currencies to be reliable?



This entire crypto market is being manipulated by the big boys at the moment. No technical analysis can properly account for that (it's not a market). Leaving aside my thoughts on technical analysis in general.

----------


## roopi

> This entire crypto market is being manipulated by the big boys at the moment.



No different then the stock market.

----------


## revelations

Surprised that no one commented on the double bottom. With TA and BTC, I find the simple and most obvious signs tend to work most of the time - esp with a daily or a weekly chart.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Tron had a bit of bad news well atleast on reddit.com - someone looked into it and found it was just as vaporware as Verge was. Im sure there will still be money to be made on it - I was up 600% so I exited most of my Tron and thinking I will dump some more into Stellar and strengthen some of my other positions:
> 
> The info is below:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurre...ises_more_red/



guess i should got out..here's hoping some good news next week gets it back higher.. im late to the game so not getting any of the fun '600%' ups

----------


## SilverRex

Ripple

ripple has given us 5 waves off the low, was hoping we get one more lower low under 2.15, but now that it has risen high enough to overlap over 2.75, it is very possible the bottom is in. and it is now working off a sub 2 correction then a big move to test the highs 3.3>

again big picture is that as long as 2.09 holds, I suspect Ripple remains in a larger 5th wave pattern with one more big push before a medium term top is in. If 2.09 goes then a medium top is in, and the hunt towards 1.2-1.6 begins.

----------


## SilverRex

while BTC punched thru 16k, it is now back testing this area, if it fails as a support I would caution the big wave (C) down remains intact

----------


## SilverRex

Ripple

is Ripple making the exact same move as seen in December?

----------


## SilverRex

Ripple broke thru and invalidated the setup once it dived under 2.55, looks like I may still have a chance to get in on the low 2s after all.

----------


## adam c

I decided to back a couple ICO’s, one that is still pre-ico and one that is only on binance

Let’s see how they go, no risk no reward right?

----------


## ExtraSlow

With these ico's is there such a thing as "fundamentals" to help deciding what to back? Or just shots in the dark hoping for a lottery ticket?

----------


## Disoblige

That bounce, ripple $1.9 -> $2.25.

----------


## SilverRex

> That bounce, ripple $1.9 -> $2.25.



Got my order with this bounce. also BTC could not find support at 16k, downmove count remains intact for a lower low.

----------


## SilverRex

BTC could not turn 16k into major support, the (B) wave bounce with (C) wave to come remains intact. the only way to turn this bullish again is to see a 1-2. 1-2 count and btc needs to break above 17k on a strong candle so I peg 75% a move below 10k is the higher probability at this time

----------


## msommers

Put a few hundred bucks in Litecoin for fun. I really can't take this Crypto currency stuff seriously despite the crazy numbers people have made. I'm trying not to look at it for another few months just to see what happened to it.

----------


## adam c

> With these ico's is there such a thing as "fundamentals" to help deciding what to back? Or just shots in the dark hoping for a lottery ticket?



You can research the project and see who is on the team and advisers, but it really comes down to a shot in the dark

----------


## Chandler_Racing

I don't really invest in the ICO's (wait till they hit a major exchange) but I would look for:

- Solid management team (past performance, specific ICO's they have released)
- Solving a problem (health care, DLT, block size/speed, under banked individuals, security, artificial intelligence or virtual reality etc..)
- Solid white paper (Not a copy and paste, identifies the problem and provides a possible solution)
- Active team of developers (I believe you can check progress on GITHUB)
- Minimal advertisement (Not interested in a pump and dump - thanks a lot verge..)
- Incentive (minimum investments with active discounts)

If you find anything interesting let me know. I found BABB coin that might warrant a deeper dive.

----------


## SilverRex

Interesting the lowest tick on my exchange was 1.61 for Ripple, I had my next order at 1.71 which never triggered. Shame. At least I got my 2.11 order filled.

----------


## adam c

> I don't really invest in the ICO's (wait till they hit a major exchange) but I would look for:
> 
> - Solid management team (past performance, specific ICO's they have released)
> - Solving a problem (health care, DLT, block size/speed, under banked individuals, security, artificial intelligence or virtual reality etc..)
> - Solid white paper (Not a copy and paste, identifies the problem and provides a possible solution)
> - Active team of developers (I believe you can check progress on GITHUB)
> - Minimal advertisement (Not interested in a pump and dump - thanks a lot verge..)
> - Incentive (minimum investments with active discounts)
> 
> If you find anything interesting let me know. I found BABB coin that might warrant a deeper dive.




The one posted in the $900 bitcoin thread is interesting, Fire Lottery

I purchased APPC on Binance, they are still in ICO mode and aren't listed on coinmarketcap.com yet
appc - https://appcoins.io/en

I'm also interested in https://www.ico.coinseed.co/ as it seems like an interesting tech, my hesitations right now are the application is only available in the US right now, they seem to have had issues with load on their product, and that their publications are paid for instead of 3rd party

----------


## nzwasp

I see binance have opened up limited user registrations per day again however limited the referral amount to 20% from 50%. Too bad really I had already made 50 USD from the program.

----------


## SilverRex

Ripple

well originally I was expecting if 2.09 was broken the medium top is in and it is in a much larger correction sequence targeting 1.60 or below. So far it is looking it is on course for this to happen. I have some order triggered. as well as further order along the bottom of this down channel shall price continue to move down. if we did just witness wave (C) yesterday, then perhaps the drop today is wave 2? I feel the longer we linger between 2.00-2.5, the healthier it gets. Once it begins the next up cycle. 5 dollar will be my next target area to take profit. Now I dont feel too bad taking 80% of my profit at 2.75 last week.

----------


## adam c

I think a lot of the crypto currencies are getting inflated based off youtubers, there's no reason that some of these have exploded they way they have and now the market is correcting itself again, I wouldn't be surprised to see Ripple and Tron to fall to close to their pre-high gains

If you have watched anything on youtube, a lot of the videos hype up the same currencies and then bam, explosion of that coin

----------


## nzwasp

I pulled all my TRON now, I can't see it going anywhere now. It just doesnt have a long term product do sustain its growth. Dumped what I had onto Po.et although im unsure of that projects potential either. Atleast their road map looks sound.

----------


## Manhattan

ya this should end well.

https://news.bitcoin.com/report-reve...orrowed-money/

----------


## pheoxs

> I think a lot of the crypto currencies are getting inflated based off youtubers, there's no reason that some of these have exploded they way they have and now the market is correcting itself again, I wouldn't be surprised to see Ripple and Tron to fall to close to their pre-high gains
> 
> If you have watched anything on youtube, a lot of the videos hype up the same currencies and then bam, explosion of that coin



The more I think about it the more I think its going to stabalize here. Almost everyone I know in real life is talking about cryptos now as a free get rich scheme but lack much technical knowledge. I honestly wonder how many of them would actually know how to get their money out afterwards? Plus with most having to go through BTC to be withdrawn or sold on localbitcoins ... there's a hefty fee barrier to get your money out as well for a lot of people.

----------


## revelations

Yea at this point, even the founder of DOGECOIN is stymed at the massive cap growth of, what should be a dead coin (no new dev in 2 years). 

“i think it says a lot about the state of the cryptocurrency space in general that a currency with a dog on it which hasn’t released a software update in over 2 years has a $1B+ market cap"

This is just like the .COM boom of the 90s which will explode again and the coins left will actually provide a service. I do see BTC being around though as its like digital gold.

----------


## Brent.ff

> ya this should end well.
> 
> https://news.bitcoin.com/report-reve...orrowed-money/



I used a credit card, but doesn't mean i count it as borrowed money as i had the same money in a bank account that was just too much hassle to move over..

----------


## dj_patm

yeah, coinbase is the only way to easily buy BTC without giving your banking information or finding someone to actually sell you some.

I wouldn't read into that much.

----------


## Xtrema

I finally understand why GTA Online never opened up the casion or stock trading in their game.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

> I pulled all my TRON now, I can't see it going anywhere now. It just doesnt have a long term product do sustain its growth. Dumped what I had onto Po.et although im unsure of that projects potential either. Atleast their road map looks sound.



Patience, grasshopper. Strong hands should do ok on TRX as a lot of FUD is going around. 

I was in around 200 Satoshi's been tough to hold this one but going to be patient.

----------


## nzwasp

How you guys riding out the market correction happening right now.

Im really hoping things are still down when I get back from the USA on saturday - I really want to be buying some deals right now but all my 2FA is setup to my phone number and I dont have it with me.

----------


## Kobe

You get used to the corrections.. not even a big deal anymore IMO

----------


## SilverRex

Ripple

well again having to taken 80% profit at 2.75 doesnt look too bad after all. Have been slowly scalling back in again and now the expected 1.60 was hit and all my orders are now filled. With this play, I managed to now have extra capital to increase my position if I get a surprise move down to the orange trading range. Otherwise having Ripple hit the 1.60 area has been my expectation ever since it topped as well as breaking below 2.09 Hopefully this is a text book style correction with new highs in the horizon.

----------


## adam c

> How you guys riding out the market correction happening right now.
> 
> Im really hoping things are still down when I get back from the USA on saturday - I really want to be buying some deals right now but all my 2FA is setup to my phone number and I dont have it with me.



Try switching to Authy, you can have it on your phone and access it through the web as well, I got worried about using Google Authenticator and not being able to back anything up so I found this which is backed up and uses Google Authenticator for it's 2FA

----------


## roopi

> Try switching to Authy, you can have it on your phone and access it through the web as well, I got worried about using Google Authenticator and not being able to back anything up so I found this which is backed up and uses Google Authenticator for it's 2FA



I think to switch off of Google Authenticator you need to have the phone. Then you can deactivate it and activate Authy.

----------


## G-ZUS

Tried signing up for QuadricaGX last week, still in the "verifying" stage. wtf?

----------


## roopi

> Tried signing up for QuadricaGX last week, still in the "verifying" stage. wtf?



Took me about 3-4 days for verification. This was before they got hit with alot of new signups.

----------


## adam c

> I think to switch off of Google Authenticator you need to have the phone. Then you can deactivate it and activate Authy.



Yes that's right, it was more for the future or anyone else looking for a 2FA app

----------


## ickyflex

Anyone participate in ICO's. Envion closes soon, was looking into it

----------


## adam c

> Anyone participate in ICO's. Envion closes soon, was looking into it



I'm in 2 pre-sale ICO and 1 active ICO on binance

I actually requested a refund on one of my pre-sale ICO's but the company isn't responding, not sure if that will happen

----------


## SilverRex

While I was expecting a sub 1k price on BTC. the action today looks a little bullish. And seeing how hive and blok shares isnt puking lower like I wanted. I am beginning to lean towards the possibility that crypto may have bottomed and a new up cycle is about to begin. if BTC can break above the previous swing high over 17174 this will confirm the move. while the 60 day cycle has been proven quite accurate for crypto, the 120 day cycle hasnt. So we will see if this cycle low in Feb/March will again bring it down into a major correction (even if BTC are to make a new high from here)

----------


## adam c

> While I was expecting a sub 1k price on BTC. the action today looks a little bullish. And seeing how hive and blok shares isnt puking lower like I wanted. I am beginning to lean towards the possibility that crypto may have bottomed and a new up cycle is about to begin. if BTC can break above the previous swing high over 17174 this will confirm the move. while the 60 day cycle has been proven quite accurate for crypto, the 120 day cycle hasnt. So we will see if this cycle low in Feb/March will again bring it down into a major correction (even if BTC are to make a new high from here)



 
@SilverRex
 is this the BTC price drop you're looking for? almost 3k USD in an 1.5 hour

Korea creating a bill to ban Crypto trading

----------


## adam c

if you know how to short, now's your time

----------


## SilverRex

> @SilverRex
>  is this the BTC price drop you're looking for? almost 3k USD in an 1.5 hour
> 
> Korea creating a bill to ban Crypto trading



no kidding, it just amazes me how these things line up. so was it news or was it technical. I see this like the China ban when it first hit newswire, just another opportunity to buy the big dip. I am hoping this will make blok, bloc and hive all gap down big. I want lower prices

----------


## adam c

Down almost 4k on kucoin

----------


## SilverRex

massive head and shoulder could target ripple as low as 1.20, I have my next order in the 1.20s, will see how the night goes.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

On one hand, I'm pretty upset that my crypto portfolio has dropped nearly 40% this week.

On the other hand I'm still up over 100% across the board from when I first bought it.

----------


## SilverRex

Ripple

well technically Ripple just achieved a lower low under the prior wave 4 (imo) now with a clear positive divergence an impulsive up leg breaking a sharp wedge (BO), I think the ABC correction is now completed. Next is to break the down channel.

----------


## SilverRex

BTC 

here is a chart I pulled from some friends, look how great the 60 day cycle has worked for bitcoin. if BTC is headed down to sub 10k, it needs to do that now otherwise, it is about ready to make a new rally for the next 30 days.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

Silver, you are not suggesting it is heading to $1k ($1,000)?

I ask because you said it twice, the first time I assumed it to be a typo and you meant $10k ($10,000)

----------


## SilverRex

> Silver, you are not suggesting it is heading to $1k ($1,000)?
> 
> I ask because you said it twice, the first time I assumed it to be a typo and you meant $10k ($10,000)



Yes it was a typo, 10k sorry.

----------


## dj_patm

Holding on to Tron and hoping this hoopla is all FUD. 

Don't really care if I'm wrong since I'm only $100 into it but if it turns out to be legit that could be huge for me. Getting killed on Stellar too lol.

Ripple and Iota are keeping me in the green. Both would need to tank quite a bit for me to see any real loss.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Holding on to Tron and hoping this hoopla is all FUD. 
> 
> Don't really care if I'm wrong since I'm only $100 into it but if it turns out to be legit that could be huge for me. Getting killed on Stellar too lol.
> 
> Ripple and Iota are keeping me in the green. Both would need to tank quite a bit for me to see any real loss.



I got out of Tron too early, but at least i don't have to worry about the stupid thing anymore. I have some serious low-balls in on stellar and cardano in hopes i can sneak in cheap and make up for Tron.

----------


## Kobe

> massive head and shoulder could target ripple as low as 1.20, I have my next order in the 1.20s, will see how the night goes.



While doing graphs are you also looking at the new coins hitting the market...

XRP was premined (ALERTS) and still needs to release 60billion of the 99.9billion that was premined. are you taking into consideration the new like 4billionish that was recently released (Seems like it from the supply, could of swore it was around 33billion a few days ago now its at 39billion)

Because this is going to be moving the price down always..

More supply = lower demand..

I've never understood ripple (ya fast transfer speeds), banks like it but it's almost the most centralized coin out there... We can argue this just go into cognitive and search for most centralized coin.

Never been a fan because of it being premined, such a large supply + tons still not released which the owners of XRP are just holding. 

My .02 cents though.

----------


## SilverRex

> While doing graphs are you also looking at the new coins hitting the market...
> 
> XRP was premined (ALERTS) and still needs to release 60billion of the 99.9billion that was premined. are you taking into consideration the new like 4billionish that was recently released (Seems like it from the supply, could of swore it was around 33billion a few days ago now its at 39billion)
> 
> Because this is going to be moving the price down always..
> 
> More supply = lower demand..
> 
> I've never understood ripple (ya fast transfer speeds), banks like it but it's almost the most centralized coin out there... We can argue this just go into cognitive and search for most centralized coin.
> ...



your points are valid but isnt the reason why I hold Ripple. The only reason for me is seeing how banks are adopting this and new ones keeps getting added to the list is the key. we all know how big banks as a player can be. To me I see Ripple purely as a counter play to decentralized bitcoin. I even believe gov will support Ripple over all other crypto currency given it's characteristic. There are equally as many good features with Ripple, no power consumption issue, it has a max 100billion XRP that can ever exist and they get destroyed with each use which helps with the supply issue. If banks want to use digital currency for transaction, this will be it.

As for dumping new coins onto the market, like all markets, there will always be supply/demand issues. As long as demand is there, I dont see this being an issue. Especially if the demand is coming from banks across the world. 

Beside I started Ripple with beer money and it turned into a good trading account. I really dont have much to lose. risk/reward is great from my view point

----------


## SilverRex

Ripple nice reversal hammer on the 5m and possibly forming on the hourly. wave 4 done? looking for wave 5 to take out 2.25 and break the down channel.

----------


## adam c

Well BTC hit 10k last night for about 20 minutes then started climbing back to its precrash numbers

Reports of North Korea mining Monero, I wonder if this will have any effect on the coin

----------


## Manhattan

Reading this thread is cringe inducing like watching a train wreck in slow motion. Interesting how the public blame the last financial crisis on greedy bankers sitting in their ivory towers. A ton of regulation was added to the industry to prevent another devastating crash yet here we are again. People will always find a way to risk/lose their money.

----------


## Brent.ff

with binance struggling to keep up with people joining, BNB seems like a decent idea.. they're putting like 240k users a day, and a portion of that has to be buying BNB to avoid fees..guess i shoulda got onto that yesterday

----------


## revelations

Once we can diminish the roles of these big, vulnerable exchanges, (decentralized exchanges) things will improve. Atomic swaps and masternodes will go a long way.

----------


## Brent.ff

Figured it out, people manipulating made me a sweet $20..ya baller

----------


## SilverRex

the 60 day cycle low is due right about now, if BTC cannot produce a new low under 10k by now, chances are, the bottom may be in and a new up cycle will begin or has already begin.

----------


## SilverRex

Ripple

Do we have a breakout here?

----------


## Chandler_Racing

Appears so, I’m watching the volumes closely.

What surprised me is the Money Gram announcement didn’t take it higher.

It definitely broke the downward trend, a few bullish green candles and it might take off.

----------


## Thaco

> Appears so, I’m watching the volumes closely.
> 
> What surprised me is the Money Gram announcement didn’t take it higher.
> 
> It definitely broke the downward trend, a few bullish green candles and it might take off.



i think there are so many announcements that have resulted in nothing at all, that people just dont believe anything anymore.

----------


## topher91

Heard some rumor about wallstreet traders getting their bonuses mid January and we should see a spike in the market....thoughts?

I'm currently invested in XRP and was thinking of dropping some more cash into BNB as its currently being used to trade, seems like a low risk investment?

Subbed.

----------


## revelations

I would "HODL" XRP for now, its found resistance at 2 USD levels. It might pop up a bit and then move sideways, but the long term trend is up.

----------


## SilverRex

used the proceed from selling Ripple at 2.75 and buying back with the average price of 2.00, added to my LTC as well as Stellar. Trying to slowly diversify my holding with each winning trade.

----------


## Brent.ff

Thoughts on ripple now Silver?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Chinese lunar new year, everything shitting the bed because people in Asia are pulling out money for travel/gifts. Same thing happened for Christmas.

----------


## SilverRex

> Ripple
> 
> well again having to taken 80% profit at 2.75 doesnt look too bad after all. Have been slowly scalling back in again and now the expected 1.60 was hit and all my orders are now filled. With this play, I managed to now have extra capital to increase my position if I get a surprise move down to the orange trading range. Otherwise having Ripple hit the 1.60 area has been my expectation ever since it topped as well as breaking below 2.09 Hopefully this is a text book style correction with new highs in the horizon.



well did not expect Ripple could come down to the 1.2 area. after all, there were signs all over. the H&S neckline break did target the 1.2 area. and when price took out 1.6, it opened up the next trading range between 1.2-1.6. hack, the strong bounce off 1.57 was only 3 waves which is usually corrective. had I posted an update I would have suggested price must not break 1.90 or lower low ahead.

anyways it does appear BTC is on track for putting in the 60 day low as I said, it is seeking a low and it had to move. so far it is holding up well, it does not have to break 10k or even the low in December. the typical wave (C) are usually just capitulation events hence the move down generally are stronger. We will see how the week goes, will this south korean making bitcoin illegal just another smoke screen like China and what we are seeing is a massive opportunity here? No drop = no opportunity. Just like how the internet changed the world in 2000, I believe crypto are changing and will forever be changing how we do business and transact. Similar to 2000, a big wash out is needed in this sector so which ever coin is left standing or company wins.

I am fortunate to still have funds from my ripple profit I took at 2.75 to add another position at my 1.275 order. any further down I will just have to ride it out

----------


## SilverRex

added another position in the 1.27 for Ripple. I sense despite the fear and panic out of all crypto currency. this was the low I was expecting for many weeks, can it go lower, maybe, but the idea is that it is seeking a low and once this is finished I think cryto will be positive for the rest of 2018. If one looks at bitcoin seasonal, it has always sell off at the beginning of the year bottom end of January then run up for the rest of the year. This happened in 2017, 2016 as well as 2015. so I am sticking to the pattern until it is no longer a pattern

----------


## Kobe

> added another position in the 1.27 for Ripple. I sense despite the fear and panic out of all crypto currency. this was the low I was expecting for many weeks, can it go lower, maybe, but the idea is that it is seeking a low and once this is finished I think cryto will be positive for the rest of 2018. If one looks at bitcoin seasonal, it has always sell off at the beginning of the year bottom end of January then run up for the rest of the year. This happened in 2017, 2016 as well as 2015. so I am sticking to the pattern until it is no longer a pattern



This correction was long coming and if you think smooth sailing after for the rest of the year that's just not going to happen. will have more corrections like this. 

Hope people can buy the dips. 

Sold $16,600
Bought $13,700
Sold $14,700
Bought $11,555

Did get raped on ALT's though Neo was holding me for awhile.. 

Hard when markets looking like this  :Big Grin: 

» Click image for larger version
 :Big Grin: 

Welcome to cryptos <3

----------


## SilverRex

> BTC could not turn 16k into major support, the (B) wave bounce with (C) wave to come remains intact. the only way to turn this bullish again is to see a 1-2. 1-2 count and btc needs to break above 17k on a strong candle so I peg 75% a move below 10k is the higher probability at this time



unit it finds a bottom and stabilizes, this continues to big the big picture

----------


## Kobe

BTC selling for up to +7.5% right now :O That's insane hype is real for BTC



Deleted names for security...

----------


## pheoxs

Overheard at coffee: You should buy bitcoins, its free money. You just buy it today and in a week it'll be worth like 50% more, its great.

 :facepalm:

----------


## killramos

Any of you guys tried Casinos? Would be right up your alley. 

Might even have some fun while you are at it.

----------


## Kobe

> Overheard at coffee: You should buy bitcoins, its free money. You just buy it today and in a week it'll be worth like 50% more, its great.




 :Big Grin:  there is a poker now crypto guy has a very big poker following (Won the $111,111 buyin for 3.6mill this year) which has a crypto channel and is def honest and has been going hard at the idiots with shit youtube channels and calling them all out.


Recommend checking him out if you find those "Buy you can't lose guys annoying" since his bashing them hard lately

Very entertaining not the most knowledgeable but also not selling you bullshit or any coins for that matter, just educating you + giving some news. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4s...ayyghbhiPon4uw





> Any of you guys tried Casinos? Would be right up your alley. 
> 
> Might even have some fun while you are at it.



https://betking.io/ is owned by a "gambler" it's legit he donated 25btc during christmas to charities on reddit 

There is a few gambling websites that allow cashouts in BTC mostly for the purpose it's harder for the DOJ to track them, but gamboling btc with markets is enough for me  :Big Grin:

----------


## pheoxs

I'm on the fence about buying back in to Eth soon but as soon as I go back to holding cryptos I seem to obsessively read on them / follow the markets and it wastes a lot of time. Eth has the most utility and future potential I think (since a lot more can run on top of it for applications) so I could see it taking over from BTC before any others. The rest mostly just act as currencies or solve one or two of BTCs issues.

----------


## suntan



----------


## BavarianBeast

The string I threw on the floor shows ripple going to 50 cents.

----------


## tha_bandit

credit card company (capital one) started blocking crypto purchases

----------


## Xtrema

All this because China perma ban all Crypto?

----------


## Kobe

Not at all about china.. They banned Bitcoin many times now  :Big Grin: 

This is normal in Cryptos and it was a long time coming, buy the dips!

----------


## nzwasp

> credit card company (capital one) started blocking crypto purchases



I dont understand this, how is buying crypto different than buying other shit with your credit card.

----------


## tha_bandit

^banks gonna be banks, people maxing out their credit cards?

----------


## pheoxs

> I dont understand this, how is buying crypto different than buying other shit with your credit card.



They can block it due to fraud / money laundering potential. Its super easy for someone to steal your card, but some coins and send them to an address and there's no way to do a chargeback.

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

when I posted a count suggesting price to break 10k, I guess not too many believed it. Just wanting to re-iterate why technical analysis do work. This came well before the south korean news ban ever hit the wire. Now that price has finally came to the blue box and fulfilled the requirement of dropping below wave (A). we can start to anticipate a bottom. The general idea now is a 5-3-5 wave pattern. and so far I think wave 3 of (C) down at 9k is should be completed the wave 4 bounce appears to be underway. The alt count in orange suggest we could also have a WXY where W=Y and could have ended at 9k. This is not my prefer count but it is a possibility. That is why those who were patience the 9k level is a good entry to hold for long term. Those who are suffering a draw down will just have to ride this correction out. having crypto crash 30-50% is nothing new. this is the volatility one accepts when entering the market, the reward of course compensates this in quick order.

personally I dont have btc I have ripple, and yes it has over shot all my target and then some. These counts and guidelines are merely just projections based on human emotion and market cycles which will forever be embedded to trading so long humans are in charge of this planet , one of the advantage using technical analysis or Elliot wave count principle (for me anyways) is to understand what is in a trend up cycle and what is not and a correction when I see one hence I act or trade accordingly.

----------


## Kobe

In other news ponziscamcoin Bitconnect closed their doors..

https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/bitconnect/

Always hated this shit and pissed me off how so many people were buying it, glad it's done for.. Can't believe people still buying this..  :Big Grin:

----------


## pheoxs

> In other news ponziscamcoin Bitconnect closed their doors..
> 
> https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/bitconnect/
> 
> Always hated this shit and pissed me off how so many people were buying it, glad it's done for.. Can't believe people still buying this..



Makes perfect sense though. Majority of people wanting to buy in after hearing about bitcoin on the news don't have a clue so when they see a 'give us your money and you'll get X return' they probably imagine it similar to a mutual fund and hand over their coins. Honestly surprised there isn't more scams out there. The amount of darknet markets churning and exit scamming is rising as well.

----------


## Xtrema

> I dont understand this, how is buying crypto different than buying other shit with your credit card.



Because it is a form of gambling. Same reason you can't swipe CC at VLTs.

Given with so many scam exchanges out there and the potential chargeback when cardholder loses, it make sense for CCs to be not involved in this game.

----------


## SilverRex

so far the bounce in crypto isnt very impressive. so I am still leaning towards we will see another low
edit: still looking corrective however btc needs to break and hold above 10500 in an impulsive fashion to change the outlook

----------


## SilverRex

Ripple/Stellar is killing it, out performing all other cryptos by a big margin.

----------


## tha_bandit

anyone with a quadriga account that can do up a voucher for me? PM me

----------


## Brent.ff

> Ripple/Stellar is killing it, out performing all other cryptos by a big margin.



Missed my stellar order by 0.0000003 ETH. Dang

----------


## Kobe

> Ripple/Stellar is killing it, out performing all other cryptos by a big margin.



Must of missed tron up 65%  :Big Grin: 


So absurd with the markets.. going to be a lot of 100%+ roi's tomorrow morning for the 24hr periods..

----------


## SilverRex

text book 3 waves up. So long It does not break below 1.08 and can give us a higher high then it is looking good that for the short term the bottom is in. even if there is a lower low, it will need to push higher to generate a larger reversal pattern.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

> Must of missed tron up 65% 
> 
> 
> So absurd with the markets.. going to be a lot of 100%+ roi's tomorrow morning for the 24hr periods..



TRX had a good run but it was also being manipulated downward by FUD, panic selling and major players so more room to move up. I hold a significant position so the rebound was nice.

I share Silver’s view in that the bounce off this morning was a little softer than expected for BTC.

Likely, we will test 10,500~CAD support levels but the way alts took off people seem to think the correction is over.

I had several large BTC buy orders that didn’t get filled as I was expecting lower lows so maybe that is just my bias.

----------


## SilverRex

Ripple recovered nearly 90% in less than a day. impressive. this is the volatility one expects 

so far we have inverted head and shoulder pattern across most crypto, btc, ltc, eth and a neckline breakout. which means we have over 60% chance much higher prices will follow

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Waiting for the "back to the moon!" ripple posts on reddit now. I hold a decent amount of ripple so i'm happy to see it bounce back.

----------


## Asian_defender

Binance isn't taking new registrations right now. Any suggestions for a good exchange for tron?
Liqui and bit-z seem to be kinda shady according to reddit

----------


## pheoxs

I think we’re hitting the end of the bull trap and tomorrow is going to be another big drop

----------


## SilverRex

based on the ih&s breakout, Ripple should be able to get to 2.118.and BTC.14253 previous triangle swing highs. I will attempt to plan a small profit taking zone here. as I see that being the strong barrier if cypto.has truely reversed or a much larger correction is at play. Either way I dont expect price to be able to punch thru this on first contact

----------


## SilverRex

Dont think there is enough love for crypto currency until everyone on the street loves it. So a major top is less likely in until such sentiment occurs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=aeMv9uKpAZg

This video sort captures the current sentiment

Here is one if you want a good laugh

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=dyA9-jJhlCo

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

this is my prefer scenario. complete the ih&s breakout traget.and hit just slightly above 14k. This is what I like to call convergence.zone. an area where both bulls and bears expect in their own count. then the real signal comes after, another 5 wave down or a 1-2, 1-2 setup follow by a breakout beyond the previous consolidation triangle.

this should mirror most major crypto.currency. I will be planning to take some position off the table and reload

----------


## SilverRex

USD vs BTC

those who know me understands I love a good comparo. This is when the US dollar had a significant reversal and rising out of a bottom in 2012. so far it is following a very similar script after breaking out from an ih&s pattern. While no charting can ever give you 100% prediction, it does offer us some guide and always do your own DD. If the behavior of the action changes between the two charts, you will know something else is at play. until then I have to say there is a higher possibility that BTC may have already bottomed. It may have to take BTC down under 10687 for me to keep the bearish (one more wave under 9k) count alive.

----------


## SilverRex

Gov of Canada using Ethereum ?

https://nrc-cnrc.explorecatena.com/en


time to add to my hive position I suppose

----------


## RedDawn

Tether continues to flood crypto markets with their play money. Printed more money than the Fed has in 2018. Funnily, their fake support for the markets are having less and less of an affect on upward movements. Go Bitcoin!  :ROFL!:

----------


## taemo

> USD vs BTC
> 
> those who know me understands I love a good comparo. This is when the US dollar had a significant reversal and rising out of a bottom in 2012. so far it is following a very similar script after breaking out from an ih&s pattern. While no charting can ever give you 100% prediction, it does offer us some guide and always do your own DD. If the behavior of the action changes between the two charts, you will know something else is at play. until then I have to say there is a higher possibility that BTC may have already bottomed. It may have to take BTC down under 10687 for me to keep the bearish (one more wave under 9k) count alive.



interesting chart, keep us posted over the next little while.





> Gov of Canada using Ethereum ?
> 
> https://nrc-cnrc.explorecatena.com/en
> 
> time to add to my hive position I suppose



was reading about this over the weekend, decided to put some beer money on Hive.

----------


## SilverRex

> BTC
> 
> when I posted a count suggesting price to break 10k, I guess not too many believed it. Just wanting to re-iterate why technical analysis do work. This came well before the south korean news ban ever hit the wire. Now that price has finally came to the blue box and fulfilled the requirement of dropping below wave (A). we can start to anticipate a bottom. The general idea now is a 5-3-5 wave pattern. and so far I think wave 3 of (C) down at 9k is should be completed the wave 4 bounce appears to be underway. The alt count in orange suggest we could also have a WXY where W=Y and could have ended at 9k. This is not my prefer count but it is a possibility. That is why those who were patience the 9k level is a good entry to hold for long term. Those who are suffering a draw down will just have to ride this correction out. having crypto crash 30-50% is nothing new. this is the volatility one accepts when entering the market, the reward of course compensates this in quick order.
> 
> personally I dont have btc I have ripple, and yes it has over shot all my target and then some. These counts and guidelines are merely just projections based on human emotion and market cycles which will forever be embedded to trading so long humans are in charge of this planet , one of the advantage using technical analysis or Elliot wave count principle (for me anyways) is to understand what is in a trend up cycle and what is not and a correction when I see one hence I act or trade accordingly.



btc took out and invalidated the ih&s right shoulder and is looking bearish again. the one more wave lower is back on the table. I think BTC will recover only if it can get back above 11849

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Portfolio has dropped 60% this month. Still up from my original investment, but damn, feelsbadman.jpg

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Portfolio has dropped 60% this month. Still up from my original investment, but damn, feelsbadman.jpg



You aren't supposed to admit that stuff on the internet. Everyone is getting rich off crypto and its a piece of cake!

All joking aside, glad to hear you are still on the positive side though. But damn, that's crazy!

----------


## Kobe

Yah downswings sometimes hurt, when BTC was skyrocketing i had like 90% in alts and lost at least 70%  :Big Grin: 

got BTC into USDT right now waiting for 8,500-9,200 to rebuy (Might even drop lower IMO but i'm fine with those numbers...

----------


## adam c

Surprisingly I'm up 150% on my initial investment amount from the start of the month, no complaints except for my holding of APPC which is down 62%

Is it the best ROI compared to others? Nope, probably not, am I happy with it compared to what I was 'earning' in interest at the bank, fuck yes

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

BTC did not reach the 14k area and retraced far too deep which I now have to put this count on the table. the initial rise off the bottom is now a 3 wave correction. I expect price to at least make a higher wave (c) and back test 14k before a lower low occurs. over all I have to say, a lower low possibility remains unless it can break above 14253. If price does find its way back to 14k it will be a good convergence area to take some position off and wait for either a breakout to occur or another drop

----------


## Super_Geo

> anyone with a quadriga account that can do up a voucher for me? PM me



Sure, I can voucher you up... will pass on the 1.5% interac fee that Quadriga charges me though  :Wink:  PM me your number.

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

bitcoin looks ready to rip higher. a potential 1-2, 1-2 setup off the low marked by x. still expecting BTC to make a run towards that all important 14k resistance zone. then it could go either way

----------


## Kobe

Sick $10 sweats which costing us way more, well him more than me, i rebought 10,600... might dump it again...



» Click image for larger version

Tilting friends who just lost thousands on this  :Big Grin:

----------


## Super_Geo

If anyone wants:

Ethereum
Bitcoin Gold
Zcash
Zclassic (hard forks to Bitcoin Private on Feb 28th)
Zencash


I'm mining all the coins above, so I would be down for doing some direct Beyond dealings  :Wink:  
Both sides save exchange fees and paying 1.5% to get fiat on exchange  :Smilie:

----------


## adam c

> If anyone wants:
> 
> Ethereum
> Bitcoin Gold
> Zcash
> Zclassic (hard forks to Bitcoin Private on Feb 28th)
> Zencash
> 
> 
> ...



Are you charging market price?

----------


## SilverRex

> maybe I will put my crypto charting and post here instead.
> 
> Reposting latesting thoughts on BTC.
> 
> this is my current count suggesting a lower low ahead. However key is the 16k zone battle, which is happening right now. it needs to break out and turn it into a massive support, failure or rolling over here would keep the move down intact. signaling this is merely a wave b top (orange) with c down to follow.
> 
> I am also trying to follow the cycle/wave count suggesting some sort of major cycle low towards the end of Feb early March. Those interested can watch this video as the timing is quite good on this stuff. skip to the 23m mark to see charting.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=LTPvx6UD_xE



some times trying to be cute micro analyzing it down to the hourly and minutes just doesnt work that well. Big picture still following the script right from the start of January. 5 waves down to 8000 happening now.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

I have two buy orders on Quad (CAD$) being $10,375 and a more significant reload at $7,500 which is unlikely to fill but panic sometimes pushes the market further than you think.

----------


## Kobe

> I have two buy orders on Quad (CAD$) being $10,375 and a more significant reload at $7,500 which is unlikely to fill but panic sometimes pushes the market further than you think.



$7500CAD? It could possibly hit as that is $6,105USD the $10,375 will be hitting though IMO -

I remember in december 2017 when BTC was $9000 and skyrocketed to 18kUSD i didn't think it would go over 10k so much needed correction. 



While at 1410 yesterday found out there is a BTC ATM inside after talking to a friend who wanted to purchase BTC, wanted to show him how easy it is to purchase, so I purchased on coinbase and the BTC ATM at the same time

$20CAD on both

» Click image for larger version

The coinbase gave me 0.00150328 BTC which is extremely reasonable (Where capital musts be paid)

Bitcoin ATM Rate: *$13,925.25 + 0.00080429* Where this fee comes out to $11.19CAD :O

Coinbase Rate * $12,313.08* with a fee of $1.49CAD

I was able to pay with cash directly for the bitcoin ATM $20min

And received 0.00063195BTC (The fee was higher lol)

If anyone is planning on using the ATMS for anything under $250-$500 don't bother, I was never a big fan of them, never used one until last night and had no idea about the fees.

The fees get you since 0.000804 will seem like such a small amount but in reality it's huge.. on $100 its still 11% + the 11% vag on BTC price. 

Highly DO NOT recommend using a BTC ATM for smaller amounts.. my $20 got me about $6 + It wasn't instant took about 12hrs as you can see it is currently pending with 0/3 confirmations which means they never sent it right away 


Edit: While writing this after I e-mailed support about how much of a ripoff the ATM's are they replied in under 15minutes so A++ support to them at least with a refund on the purchase I will not be disclosing the companies name for the refund + quick reply but I'd stay away for smaller purchase sums.

----------


## nzwasp

What do you all think of the coinbase email about credit cards now charging cash advance fee with your coinbase purchase? I think this is BS

----------


## Brent.ff

same with binance steathily bumping their order minimums to 0.02 now, when it was 0.01... im pretty much just on pure let it ride and see if i make a penny in a year

----------


## adam c

> same with binance steathily bumping their order minimums to 0.02 now, when it was 0.01... im pretty much just on pure let it ride and see if i make a penny in a year



it has been 0.02 for a while now

----------


## Chandler_Racing

> $7500CAD? It could possibly hit as that is $6,105USD the $10,375 will be hitting though IMO -



Yes. First order filled at $10,375 over lunch which when I did the calculation was around the $8,300 USD support level (been waiting a few weeks for it to get there).

That is my first bitcoin purchase over $10,000 CAD! A little scary buying coin at those prices but long-term outright of a full on government ban don't see it being a bad decision.

Crossing my fingers the $7,500 CAD order fills too but rate the probably on that one closer to 25%.

----------


## HiTempguy1

http://business.financialpost.com/te...ollect-its-due

So... how many of you are reporting your capital gains?  :Wink:

----------


## Chandler_Racing

^I'm reporting my gains and losses.

I am a CPA, CA so tough not too - just built a model that does the calculation last night.

Long story short, if you don't have a very strong basis in excel and reasonable level of knowledge of the tax act hire someone....

----------


## Kobe

> Yes. First order filled at $10,375 over lunch which when I did the calculation was around the $8,300 USD support level (been waiting a few weeks for it to get there).
> 
> That is my first bitcoin purchase over $10,000 CAD! A little scary buying coin at those prices but long-term outright of a full on government ban don't see it being a bad decision.
> 
> Crossing my fingers the $7,500 CAD order fills too but rate the probably on that one closer to 25%.



Goodluck  :Smilie: 

Found this in a chat im in




> For all the people that are in a panic, Please read it carefully! 
> 
> Biggest Crashes in Bitcoin history
> 
>  - 94% June-November 2011 from $32 to $2 because of MtGox hack
> 
>  -36% June 2012 from $7 to 4 Linod hack
> 
>  -79% April 2013 from 266 to 54. MTGox stopped trading
> ...

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Well between Ripple and IOTA my portfolio has gone to shit  :Barf:

----------


## pheoxs

> Goodluck 
> 
> Found this in a chat im in



The difference now is the rise of the altcoin market. Bitcoin (bitcoin) has no use besides speculation market and it’s name. Eth is more usable for contracts and higher level applications, bitcoin cash has more throughput to prevent fees skyrocketing, and as much as I hate ripple it has more big name / bank backing (supposedly)

----------


## adam c

I think Eth will go the way of bitcoin where it won’t be used as currency, instead it will be used as the backbone for tokens that will be used as currency

----------


## Kobe

> The difference now is the rise of the altcoin market. Bitcoin (bitcoin) has no use besides speculation market and it’s name. Eth is more usable for contracts and higher level applications, bitcoin cash has more throughput to prevent fees skyrocketing, and as much as I hate ripple it has more big name / bank backing (supposedly)



ALT's also correspond to btc like 99% as well though. 

Well got my last rebuy order in @ $7,750 (went to $7,726) 

Think it's all over now, or we being trapped again?  :Big Grin:

----------


## dj_patm

> Well between Ripple and IOTA my portfolio has gone to shit



IOTA keeps announcing partnerships. Latest being with the city of Taipei. If that can translate into coin applications then I think it's a good hold.

----------


## SilverRex

well BTC got down to the 8000 target and then some. using ETH as most counts looks identical. moment of truth is here. a very nice impulsive move off the low follow by a corrective looking 3 waves. if they can muster a wave 3 breakout to the upside that might just seal the bottom imo

----------


## benyl

BTCUSD is $8,535. I'd hate to be someone who bought at near $20K.

----------


## nzwasp

@SilverRex
 so have you been tracking how much volume has been sold off in the last month? Is this a mass selloff that they were predicting months ago where a few will cause a panic only to swoop in and buy at ultra lows?

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## SilverRex

crypto should have a decent weekend with a ih&s breakout, should have a date above 10k. If this is 'the' bottom, I want to see a strong move up then a 5th wave. BTC, LTC and XRP all have swing lows, this should bolster the outlook and draw in more technical buying

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> Even with these huge crashes, I am still up about 100% on everything... except ripple, after fees and transaction costs my average on that is about 3.15. What is it, less than a dollar now, lol.
> 
> Easy come, easy go! Roll with the punches!



My entire portfolio is up about 15% from my initial buy in. Just looked better at +300% :p

I bought another chunk of ripple yesterday. Still optimistic there.

----------


## SilverRex

btc needs to hold above 8115 can give it a chance for this being a 1-2. 1-2 setup, otherwise we are looking at just another wave 4 with another low lower to come

----------


## Chandler_Racing

8115 broke down with very little bounce and volume.

See us heading to the next fibb level down.

Sold 25% of my bitcoin. Have two reloads should we touch down lower.

Silver do you know the next two fibb levels on Binance ?

----------


## BavarianBeast

Technical analysis on crypto. Lol.

Should of listened to the string

----------


## adam c

Crypto is just an alternative stock market where currently you don’t need to jump through hoops to get involved in the except for KYC

----------


## revelations

> @SilverRex
>  so have you been tracking how much volume has been sold off in the last month? Is this a mass selloff that they were predicting months ago where a few will cause a panic only to swoop in and buy at ultra lows?



Thats a good question - the answer is no, its not a huge volume sell off. Essentially prices have drifted back to early Nov levels with respect to price and total / on-balance volume.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

> Technical analysis on crypto. Lol.
> 
> Should of listened to the string



Crypto moves based on news and speculation.

With major players using their positions to drive market direction at times.

It generally respects fibb levels in that process. Silly to suggest otherwise

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

I’ve made a lot of money over the last year initial buys were in the low 1000’s.

Anyone who has bought based on support levels has made a lot of money.

What do you think happens when bitcoin touches major support?

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

Why not answer the question? 



As you can see, anyone who bought on the 100 EMA or better yet the 200 has minimized risk and maximized return.

Bitcoin will potentially touch the 200 which statistically speaking will give you a higher probability of return and would be a good entry point.

If Bitcoin breaks through the 200 day MA it will a bad day, still think that will be news driven though (SEC on the 16th,~ USDT audit, G7 type stance on Bitcoin regulatory that is negative and united)

By the way how many billions have you made?

----------


## SilverRex

so BTC did give us a lower low and so did ETH, ripple and LTC hasnt.

my best guess on Ripple as long as the low holds. also those following some of my comments regarding MJ, the general rule in trading are price breaking out in 5 waves and price retracing prior wave 3/4 range. using WEED as example, as soon as it go within the prior range with today's low, it jumped buyers were eyeing that level.

we will now see if BTC will do the same, the previous wave 3/4 range appears to be 7900 to 5500. No one gets the timing right. let the market do its thing.

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

like I said from the previous post, similar to the MJ sectors, BTC has fully corrected back into the previous wave 3/4 range. extreme down side at 5500. Gut wrenching low

----------


## Kobe

Seems like a good time to post this  :Big Grin:

----------


## pheoxs

The run started at 3kish last summer so my guess is we fall to around 4.5-5k but it could get ugly fast. Tether can’t keep pumping up the market and they cancelled their audit. Lots of people are going to get screwed by these token dollars

----------


## Kobe

http://markets.businessinsider.com/n...8-2-1014976403

----------


## SilverRex

keep in mind also the mining cost for bitcoin is between 6-7k. trading at or below these prices probably forces mining operation or companies to shut down

----------


## Chandler_Racing

Interesting day, portfolio is up in a big way. Still of the view we see another leg down and this is a dead cat bounce but who knows.

Bought a coin at $6,500 this morning and sold for $8,400. Not bad profit for 5 minutes of work.

----------


## SilverRex

in order for this recovering/bounce in btc to have any substance, it needs to punch thru or above 9200 with conviction. from my last chart, we got our low in the blue box, now it needs to follow thru with an impulsive wave 3 breakout

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

my current bullish count on BTC as long as it does not break 7535

----------


## RedDawn

With Bitfinex's US operations under investigation, they can't print fake USD anymore. Their solution is to start printing fake Euros.  :ROFL!:  Just like that, the price starts to magically rise as their fake Euros flood the market and bitcoiners fall over themselves to "invest" again  :ROFL!: 



BEEEEKKONNNNNEEEECCCCCTTT

----------


## SilverRex

so far btc 7535 hasnt been broken, until it does leaning towards more upside. LTC looks like it is ready to breakout or may have broken out of this multi week down trendline

----------


## SilverRex

https://www.express.co.uk/finance/ci...urrencies-news

----------


## pheoxs

Anyone have any coins to sell? Looking to buy 500$ of btc

----------


## Super_Geo

What do you guys think of Litepay?
https://www.nasdaq.com/article/will-...tream-cm918280

What I'm not clear on is if this means any Visa terminal can now accept Litepay... if that's the case, then this could be huge!

1% merchant fee vs 2-3% for CC... this could be what gets cryptos out of its current funk.

----------


## Kobe

There is already cards such as Bitpay (https://bitpay.com/card/) which cant be purchased for BTC

Non of the cards out there (AFAIK check 3-4 months ago) have CAD as a currency so can only be used.

They also worked BTC > USD and if btc went up (was massive bull market) you only had the USD that you transfered to it anyways)

Would be super sweet to have though, Can use in Canada but cant load in CAD.. 

It might of recently changed I haven't looked..

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

well has bitcoin finally stabilized and it is all up from here? we'll see. last time 7535 needed to hold in order to maintain the bullish bias and so higher prices was achieved. Now raising that support to 8400, as long as we stay above this, I suspect price can at least find a way to hit the ih&s target near 11800, that appears to be the next major overhead resistance zone. Sure can this project failed just like the last few times a similar setup shown up, of course. h&s patterns are only 60% accurate. but that is enough for me to stay in the trade. (if I had a position)

----------


## pheoxs

http://archive.is/vvwl5

Interesting read (no proof though)


I Was A Paid Cryptocurrency Shill & I'am Here To Make Amends.

----------


## SilverRex

Ripple

XRP a bit lack luster compare to the rest of the cryptocoins but that is probably because it had it's own surge out performing every coin back on the 9th-10th.

regardless, we need to see a 5th wave and so the 3 wave pull back this morning looks like a 1-2 ready for some upside action

----------


## SilverRex

> BTC
> 
> like I said from the previous post, similar to the MJ sectors, BTC has fully corrected back into the previous wave 3/4 range. extreme down side at 5500. Gut wrenching low



well BTC has officially crossed back above 10k. looking back, isnt it interesting how price loves to retrace the prior wave 3/4 range. I see this in all markets

----------


## riander5

In regards to XRP - 

Whats up with the weird ABC and Starting spot for your 4th wave on ripple chart

In regards to your BTC chart - 

Isnt it interesting how people just re-drew this BTC chart 14 million ways and now that the correction is has passed everyone says OH man classic elliot waves!  :ROFL!:

----------


## SilverRex

> In regards to XRP - 
> 
> Whats up with the weird ABC and Starting spot for your 4th wave on ripple chart
> 
> In regards to your BTC chart - 
> 
> Isnt it interesting how people just re-drew this BTC chart 14 million ways and now that the correction is has passed everyone says OH man classic elliot waves!



switching to a line chart might look a bit better as to me it still looks like a triangle pattern which is typical for wave 4 consolidation. And as far as EW concerns, while yes it can fail you, that is not the reason to discount all the setup when it appears. The larger the time period, the more stable, it is much harder to trade on these patterns the smaller time scale they get as they can change on a dime. if you go back to the Jan 4 post on BTC, EW suggest a 5 wave low down to the 8000 area I had never really 'keep changing the tune' Once we got there I said the typical principle is to see btc bottom in the blue box between 5500-7900. (it got to 59xx) and has since formed a pretty significant low and now is on the path to almost double up. Lower time frame is where it gets me or most people fail. 

I posted the daily chart on the way to the bottom and out of the bottom before price action happened so when you say redrawing the chart a million times and claiming it is classic Elliot wave I am not sure who you are directing this towards, I hope it isnt me.

I admit like all humans do, I can be wrong but most time EW is a great tool and gives us the best chance at understanding market action over blind entry. waves points can give you entry and exit because so many traders use the same tool.

----------


## Brent.ff

Lost my phone the other day that had all my crypto charts and tracking on it....has let me ignore it for a week and it's been great. Let me know when everything goes up 100x!

----------


## Super_Geo

Any interest in getting a Beyond Crypto Whatsapp chat group set up? 
Would be good to deal directly w/ each other, off exchange, like the way cryptos were intended!

----------


## Kobe

> Any interest in getting a Beyond Crypto Whatsapp chat group set up? 
> Would be good to deal directly w/ each other, off exchange, like the way cryptos were intended!



I'm down if you are setting it up  :Smilie:  And some others are interested in joining..

----------


## Super_Geo

> I'm down if you are setting it up  And some others are interested in joining..



Definitely. I'll get it created.

If anyone is interested in joining, PM me your cell # and I'll add you to the group!

----------


## riander5

> switching to a line chart might look a bit better as to me it still looks like a triangle pattern which is typical for wave 4 consolidation. And as far as EW concerns, while yes it can fail you, that is not the reason to discount all the setup when it appears. The larger the time period, the more stable, it is much harder to trade on these patterns the smaller time scale they get as they can change on a dime. if you go back to the Jan 4 post on BTC, EW suggest a 5 wave low down to the 8000 area I had never really 'keep changing the tune' Once we got there I said the typical principle is to see btc bottom in the blue box between 5500-7900. (it got to 59xx) and has since formed a pretty significant low and now is on the path to almost double up. Lower time frame is where it gets me or most people fail. 
> 
> I posted the daily chart on the way to the bottom and out of the bottom before price action happened so when you say redrawing the chart a million times and claiming it is classic Elliot wave I am not sure who you are directing this towards, I hope it isnt me.
> 
> I admit like all humans do, I can be wrong but most time EW is a great tool and gives us the best chance at understanding market action over blind entry. waves points can give you entry and exit because so many traders use the same tool.



Your EW charts are solid. But its just so personal for how people interpret it.

The main point of TA is to try and capture what the masses are thinking.. thats where trendlines, candlestick charting ETC got their start. 

I believe you've been calling for a gold breakout for about 3 years which has never happened.

You seem to chart with pretty good success with E-wave.. I wonder if you'd have even better luck using indicators less open for interpretation

----------


## SilverRex

> Your EW charts are solid. But its just so personal for how people interpret it.
> 
> The main point of TA is to try and capture what the masses are thinking.. thats where trendlines, candlestick charting ETC got their start. 
> 
> I believe you've been calling for a gold breakout for about 3 years which has never happened.
> 
> You seem to chart with pretty good success with E-wave.. I wonder if you'd have even better luck using indicators less open for interpretation



nothing fancy, i just keep it simple, sometimes less is more. yes i am long gold, not sure what you mean by me calling gold to breakout over 3 years. ever since i got back into trading in oct 2015 and calling gold bottom, i really meant that we are at the beginning of a new bull market and should start to position for the long haul. if you did follow all my charts, i dont just call break ups but i anticipate drops too. with the current environment it is more dangerous to short. anyhow, i do admit i was over zealous at the beginning with gold and the PM sector, and i have since learn the timing is the hardest component to chart, so one day at a time for me. over all i have gold targeting 7000 and silver 900. hopefully i get to see this before i retired otherwise will have to pass this over to my kids to proper

----------


## riander5

> nothing fancy, i just keep it simple, sometimes less is more. yes i am long gold, not sure what you mean by me calling gold to breakout over 3 years. ever since i got back into trading in oct 2015 and calling gold bottom, i really meant that we are at the beginning of a new bull market and should start to position for the long haul. if you did follow all my charts, i dont just call break ups but i anticipate drops too. with the current environment it is more dangerous to short. anyhow, i do admit i was over zealous at the beginning with gold and the PM sector, and i have since learn the timing is the hardest component to chart, so one day at a time for me. over all i have gold targeting 7000 and silver 900. hopefully i get to see this before i retired otherwise will have to pass this over to my kids to proper



Fair enough. Hopefully with your E-wave analysis and me using ichimoku / momentum and RSI we can all have some extremely profitable trades. Not sure if you posted in the short term thread but NATGAS is primed for an upmove

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

so far so good. price continues to grind higher each day. the ih&s target near 11800 is nearly hit. count wise, still bullish as long as 8600 holds. if price finds it way under this, then caution for the possibility of even lower prices ahead. otherwise everything appears to be recovering nicely off the low as if a major bottom has been struck, wave 3 of 1 is in progress, with the major resistance over head between 11700-12823 I expect the initiate 5 waves to top out here and perhaps carve out a larger degree right inverted shoulder for a even bigger bottoming pattern targeting back the 16k zone.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

Going to take a little profit at $11,500 USD (10% of my BTC will be CAD). Should it continue on will take more profit around $16,000 USD. Interesting to see LTC leading the way up. Been holding that for a long time.

Personally, would like to see a significant retracement as I have a bit of capital on the sidelines waiting (I reloaded at $6,500 CAD and had some more set aside should it have fallen farther).

----------


## SilverRex

btc wave 3 only got as high as 11299 and now wave 4 underway

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

pretty much achieved the ih&s target near 11800. I think the 5 wave is about to be done. maybe one last thrust upwards for a false breakout perhaps. I dont expect btc to be able to break above the 12k-13k zone on first try. and 5 waves up, follows by 3 wave down. looking for it to carve out a right shoulder back down into the sub 10k

----------


## SilverRex

Major wave 2 under way for all crypto pairs. looks like XRP couldnt even make a higher wave 5 looks like a truncated 5th wave.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

C'mon XRP  :Guns:

----------


## Super_Geo

If anyone is looking to get money onto Quadriga, hit me up. I lightened up a bit in the last couple of days and can voucher @ 0.75% (split quad fees).

----------


## Kobe

This market getting kind of frustrating IMO

All the Bears and professional traders (realizing panic sellers) and completely controlling the market right now.


All the Bulls are just novice traders trying to make a quick buck and believing in BTC.

The bears are completely dominating the war becuase of that IMO. getting pretty frustrating as I'm not educated enough to become a bear haha..

Did have all BTC @ Sell orders @ 11,900 - $12,100 and only hit 11,800ish and I just watched it tumble down yesterday. 

Took this screenshot yesterday... (Was look at the start) FML  :Big Grin: 




We need someone like amazon to just buy up all the BTC right now and not give a fuck about trends  :Big Grin:

----------


## pheoxs

BTC volume has been dropping a lot the past few months. The number of transactions are falling and the mempool cleared out for the first time in many months. Wonder if we're seeing things shift to other alts because of BTC's stupid political shit or if it's a sign of the overall crypto bubble slowing down

----------


## SilverRex

wave 2 drop for all crypto pairs in progress. already bought back XRP at 88 cent this morning after selling at 1.09. still have some cash aside, would love to see BTC/ETC drop another 10% for the final wave 2 flush out

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

wave 2 down in progress, BTC hasnt even touched 38% until at least hitting 9400, possible h&s pattern targeting 8900. so hence if BTC can shed another 10% I think that would be great entry.

alt path (orange) could still be a drawn out expanding wave IV with higher high to come still (this would help tag the upper neckline that started this correction back in December. If this occurs, it would just push out the correction and raise the fib levels higher. 

I prefer wave 2 drop now and just get it over with.

----------


## riander5

Whats up with that 1 2 count there

----------


## SilverRex

> Whats up with that 1 2 count there



expanding flat

----------


## SilverRex

BTC could not hit even 38% of this leg down. the way it looks I am going to say this was only wave (a) down, now wave (b) up in progress. may try to play this bounce and reduce my position again. So far been pretty good. managed to increase the over all asset in my trading account by 30% at the current price during the run up prior to the crash

----------


## Chandler_Racing

Silver drawing wave 1 from the recent low of $6k would we not be in Wave 5 now?

I would expect us to see about $13,000 and then an ABC correction.

----------


## SilverRex

> Silver drawing wave 1 from the recent low of $6k would we not be in Wave 5 now?
> 
> I would expect us to see about $13,000 and then an ABC correction.



that is possible, and can be an alt count.

----------


## SilverRex

Ripple

does anyone have a good chart showing XRP price since 2012? I noticed a good jump in 2014 follow by a pretty steep correction then 5 waves up leading into 2017. So if I am seeing this correctly, if 2014 was wave 1, we are in the latter stages of wave 3 possibly in the final wave 1 of 5 of 3 sequence.

Not enough data for me to connect the peaks so I have to say divergence is still ahead of us and xrp needs a higher high to end this major count. 

at first maybe we have a sub 4 going on, but the correction this year is too steep to be wave 4, so there is only two scenario imo. Either the wave v of 3 top is in and we begin a big wave 4 correction that will take us back to 0.15, even with this we should still a very large degree wave (b) at least hitting 1.57 (38% reverse fib) or

a breakout can be the start of wave 1. Then we are seeing the start of a final extended 5th wave 1-2 with sub 3 and 5 to come for a huge top this year.

prior to 2017, it appears there was 5 waves, and we had another 5 waves early 2017. It is very possible we should get another set of 5 waves to end this major top. 

If BTC still has a date with 65k this year as some are predicting, then XRP surely has another powerful move coming up.

I recall someone mention just all the banks using XRP alone should make it worth about 5-6 dollars.

----------


## SilverRex

how interesting BTC.hit a lower low completing 38% retrace while XRP, LTC.and ETH.all have higher highs

----------


## Kobe

Set up a Crypto portfolio challange for beyond members.

Write in here if you are interested in joining!

https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/406...52#post4716352

Link to google doc: https://goo.gl/eX2gWT

----------


## Manhattan

Very long read but worth the time. People always find a way to gamble in the markets. Funny that we went from CDS to heavy regulation and it leads to this.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/featu...nt-full-crypto

----------


## Kobe

For ripple fans from one of my groups

----------


## Mogg

> For ripple fans from one of my groups



How reputable is the source for this? Any dates?
It would explain rippele's 10% today. 

Either way, thanks for sharing!

----------


## nzwasp

I cant imagine coinbase going that big into customer support - I wish they would list a few more coins though. I bought some ripple just incase (FOMO)

----------


## Kobe

> How reputable is the source for this? Any dates?
> It would explain rippele's 10% today. 
> 
> Either way, thanks for sharing!



It's one of the main people that post on tradingview so I'd assume pretty reputable, I don't like ripple but I purchased a bit as well in case...

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

from my last post I think btc has hit the top of wave (b), Now it can go both ways. either a resumption for a wave (c) low to complete the ABC correction back into the blue box or a breakout over this 2 month long down trendline will yield the start of a wave 3 of 3 move, this move will turn 11775 into a major floor. and would mean the drop to 9324 3 waves down was our wave 2 low being completed. Both scenario imo still points us to higher prices prices eventually.

----------


## Mogg

> It's one of the main people that post on tradingview so I'd assume pretty reputable, I don't like ripple but I purchased a bit as well in case...



this rumor was squashed today by coin base. https://twitter.com/coinbase/status/970746383308177408

----------


## nzwasp

Man my portfolio has been pretty flat since the end of January - hovering around $3300. 

I pulled all my ripple - Dumped what I was holding of ripple into SNT (STATUS).

----------


## SilverRex

BTC as well as all major cryptos unable to breakout from their down neckline, unless there is any major reversal towards a breakout, it is leaning towards the start of a wave C of 2 down. so btc should get back under 10k again.

----------


## Kobe

> BTC as well as all major cryptos unable to breakout from their down neckline, unless there is any major reversal towards a breakout, it is leaning towards the start of a wave C of 2 down. so btc should get back under 10k again.



I've really thought this was like the first massive crush I was in for even talked to some people about it and just saw this video on trading view.


https://www.tradingview.com/chart/BT...mpared-to-BTC/

----------


## SilverRex

BTC finally broke below the Feb 25 low. has 5 wave down, no telling how far down she can go, but has met all the min requirement of a typical EW ABC correction. any significant reversal is telling, so will see where she lands.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

> this rumor was squashed today by coin base. https://twitter.com/coinbase/status/970746383308177408



Coinbase is also in a significant legal bind as a result of the Bitcoin Cash debacle a few months ago.

I suspect from a legal perspective they would be obligated to keep the transaction/integration in secret till a formal public announcement is done so as to curb some of the insider trading they are now dealing with on BCASH.

My take on it, even though they had stood by their initial Jan statement, we will see XRP listed on Coinbase in 2018.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

> BTC finally broke below the Feb 25 low. has 5 wave down, no telling how far down she can go, but has met all the min requirement of a typical EW ABC correction. any significant reversal is telling, so will see where she lands.



Curious on your view as to whether we will see a dip below $8,800 - 9,000 USD.

We had a lot of bad news being the SEC subpoenas, Binance SIA coin bots, Japanese whale sales ($400m). I heard some of that related to the sale of funds from Mt Gox via the lawyers.

Seems like a perfect storm to step back into the bears den.

----------


## Kobe

> Curious on your view as to whether we will see a dip below $8,800 - 9,000 USD.
> 
> We had a lot of bad news being the SEC subpoenas, Binance SIA coin bots, Japanese whale sales ($400m). I heard some of that related to the sale of funds from Mt Gox via the lawyers.
> 
> Seems like a perfect storm to step back into the bears den.



I'll be god damn surprised if it doesn't break below 8k if a 4hr candle ends under the 9230$ish mark

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

as expected, BTC has finally reached the blue box. count looks good to the down side, it could bottom here. only alt scenario at this time is perhaps one more lower low for a divergence to form on MACD or RSI. then that should be it.

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

with a swing low confirmed, i will suggest wave 2 down is completed. even if BTC remains in a much larger corrective pattern being my alt account, both scenario still points to a good move upstarting here.

closing above 10400 will probably seal the deal

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> BTC
> 
> with a swing low confirmed, i will suggest wave 2 down is completed. even if BTC remains in a much larger corrective pattern being my alt account, both scenario still points to a good move upstarting here.
> 
> closing above 10400 will probably seal the deal



Do you really think you can analyze crypto trend given the volatility is controlled by a few individuals...

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

John Oliver piece on crypto, pretty good

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6iDZspbRMg

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

Even with the swing low, btc so far only has 3 waves up which can been seen as just another ABC pointing to a lower low. if this is the case, then it may still have a date with the 61% retracement level which is near 8127

----------


## SilverRex

LTC

posting LTC instead because it looks the most bullish of all the main coins. I am going to lean towards that the bottom already being in and it is working off a wave 2 which should be about completed. Alt count at this time is one more lower low under the low of March 9 and that should be it. (of course a lower low means BTC will have a date with 8127)

----------


## Tej.S

> Do you really think you can analyze crypto trend given the volatility is controlled by a few individuals...



So much this. I don't really see the point in trying to analyze the crypto market as long as the whales control the flow.

----------


## Kobe

> I'll be god damn surprised if it doesn't break below 8k if a 4hr candle ends under the 9230$ish mark



Welp we broke it, didn't take long...

» Click image for larger version

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Now at an all time low on my crypto account  :thumbsdown:

----------


## SilverRex

> BTC
> 
> as expected, BTC has finally reached the blue box. count looks good to the down side, it could bottom here. only alt scenario at this time is perhaps one more lower low for a divergence to form on MACD or RSI. then that should be it.



well BTC finally did it, struck the lower end of the blue box. the log scale .618 retracement level is actually at near 7676 and it bounced off this area so far with 5 mini waves. the Low must now hold to maintain bullish momentum. BTC often does hit the .618 retracement level so we will now see if the signature bottom is here. or a much bearish case rises.

----------


## SilverRex

LTC

so LTC did gave us the lower low to complete this count. initial confirmation need to see price take out 172.61 to the upside, follow by breakout above 188 to really get things going. a slight +divergence MACD certainly helps.
until it takes out 172.61, always a chance this is another smaller ABC pointing to another drop. However I do believe we are near the end of this multiweek ABC down correction. unless you are an intraday trader. really doesnt matter if it is 10 pts up or 10 pts down. The current EW structure is still pointing us towards 50k+ BTC and LTC into 4 digits.

----------


## SilverRex

btc

my current bullish count if 7666 'was' a major bottom. looking for a sub wave v of (iii) and to break above 8782 to begin invalidating prior wave lows which will further strengthen the bullish case for btc.

----------


## SilverRex

btc

frustrating? certainly all wave C moves are generally like that. btc never got a chance to break above 8782 to confirm the low and it ended up being just another ABC 3 wave move pointing to a lower low. it quickly recover and then some after what now appears to be 5 solid waves down. With a confluence of other signals, +divergence, trendline breakout, rising neckline support, we have fully achieve the blue box retracement zone, we also now have a good looking 5 wave impulse off the low. still have trouble at 8782, and drop at this point should only be a sub 2 back test of the breakout near 8000.

----------


## Kobe

> btc
> 
> frustrating? certainly all wave C moves are generally like that. btc never got a chance to break above 8782 to confirm the low and it ended up being just another ABC 3 wave move pointing to a lower low. it quickly recover and then some after what now appears to be 5 solid waves down. With a confluence of other signals, +divergence, trendline breakout, rising neckline support, we have fully achieve the blue box retracement zone, we also now have a good looking 5 wave impulse off the low. still have trouble at 8782, and drop at this point should only be a sub 2 back test of the breakout near 8000.




I was on last night when this was going on, got back in!

Kinda annoying had buy orders @ 7600 on March 17th but went out and cancelled them since I wouldn't be able to watch it afterwards. 

Oh well...

----------


## SilverRex

btc

I do believe we got out 5 waves up (i) and wave (ii) in progress. could use a wave c of ii down to back test the breakout line near the bottom of the blue box. unless wave c was completed at 8316. that will be my alt count at this time.

----------


## SilverRex

crypto just got a nice pop (breakout?) will see if wave 3 is starting here or just a b of C (head fake)

----------


## RedDawn

That "breakout" cost 300 million phony Tethers to manufacture and the price has already declined  :ROFL!:  Butters getting Bitfinex'd again .

BEEEEEEEEEEEECONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEECCCCTTTTT!!!!

----------


## SilverRex

btc

with the push higher yesterday, we have two scenarios. First is a full 5 wave count and it is now making a retracement to the blue zone. second is a more bullish tone where 5 waves was already completed back on the 19th and it in a sub 2 of 5 of 3 count. If this is so, price should bottom here or maybe just slightly lower and should not drop in the blue box. Both count suggest higher prices to come for btc imo

if btc drops back below 8000 then I will question this rally yet again.

----------


## SilverRex

XRP

Ripple, probably the weakest of all the main coins does have a pretty clear count 5 up and 3 down so far. expecting to bottom some where between 0.6-0.65 for wave (ii)

----------


## SilverRex

btc

so btc got down to 8280 with a slight +divergence and a short term neckline breakout. let see if wave (ii) is completed and new up cycle begins from here. I can still see an alt scenario where it can still try to tag the bottom of the blue box near 8000. however seeing how xrp already hit the bottom of the range, I am leaning towards wave (ii) being done here.

----------


## SilverRex

btc

looks like it is the alt scenario moving right to the 8000 area. btc needs to hold of find support here. any continuous closing below 8000 will not be a good sign. until then, this is absolutely can be a text book place to bottom, another reach to the 61% fib level.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

61.8% didn't hold; my opinion is we will revisit $6,000 and establish a bottom (double).

----------


## SilverRex

btc

the 8000 level would have been ideal for btc to bottom, it however went deeper onto the 76% which technically can still be a steep wave 2, while it is trying to breakout for a wedge pattern which is encouraging, it will begin to look extremely weak if it continues to linger below 8000.

----------


## Kobe

> btc
> 
> the 8000 level would have been ideal for btc to bottom, it however went deeper onto the 76% which technically can still be a steep wave 2, while it is trying to breakout for a wedge pattern which is encouraging, it will begin to look extremely weak if it continues to linger below 8000.




Not sure why the analysis we are breaking under 6k like 95% of the time..

People starting to not believe in BTC.. 

Goodbye to all the alts they in for a surprise still..

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

No need for "analysis". History for BTC is repeating itself. The hype train ends and those who wanted a quick buck are paying the price. Witnessed back in 2014 and now. When you see people with 0 understanding of crypto and investing during the peak - its time to gtfo...

----------


## Chandler_Racing

Anyone who invested in 2014 (at any price), unless their funds are trapped in Mt Gox made a small fortune and out performed any other asset class.

If history is "repeating itself", there is going to be a lot of wealth generation as after the retracement it went on a massive bull run.

Being that confident in a collapse, you should short on margin / leverage.

----------


## Kobe

> Anyone who invested in 2014 (at any price), unless their funds are trapped in Mt Gox made a small fortune and out performed any other asset class.
> 
> If history is "repeating itself", there is going to be a lot of wealth generation as after the retracement it went on a massive bull run.
> 
> Being that confident in a collapse, you should short on margin / leverage.





http://bitmex.com for all your shorting/long if you want to do it  :Smilie:

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Anyone who invested in 2014 (at any price), unless their funds are trapped in Mt Gox made a small fortune and out performed any other asset class.
> 
> If history is "repeating itself", there is going to be a lot of wealth generation as after the retracement it went on a massive bull run.
> 
> Being that confident in a collapse, you should short on margin / leverage.



Timing is key for everything. Yes of course those who invested in 2014 are still up in today's market. But the drop and hype is gone already. The bull run is over. I warned so many of my friends not to invest near end of 2017 and early Jan. But they didn't listen and now are down more than 60%. They fell for the hype train and the big players unloaded during the peak. 

I've been mining and trading coins since 2013 and I know for a fact there is no way you can analyze graphs and value is so heavily controlled by a few individuals with huge crypto bank.

----------


## SilverRex

here is a seasonality chart for btc

so far ltc is begining to look impulsive off the low, I cant help but think if this past Easter weekend had anything to do with being a major turn event. things that struck a low were xrp and eth. BTCS and BTSC also looks like a major short squeeze is happening both up 70% today. we will see how this plays out

----------


## SilverRex

not sure if this is the main reason why crpytos are jumping today. The fact that gov's are trying to regulated this stuff only tells you it isnt going to go way. Cryptos will forever be volatile, buy low and sell high period.

----------


## SilverRex

ETH

well took a while but finally getting out of over sold MACD/RSI. the only thing missing is seeing +divergence, so it is still very possible for another wave lower yet. but considering how dead this sector is and no one is talking about it any more, time maybe be ripe for it to rise from the ashes again

----------


## Kobe

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Chandler_Racing

My 2 cents, tax liabilities have triggered a significant sell off and exacerbated the over heated price action decline. I'm sure lot's of the "crypto rich" had to sell BTC to square up crystalized profits.

I have some cash on the sidelines waiting for some confirmation. I had exited my ETH positions @ 1,000USD. Re-entered a few days ago in the $400~ range (without confirmation just trying to catch a bottom).

Watching WAN, OMG, and Binance coin. Suspect the end of April / May will be a good run. Alt's in my portfolio are up 22% over the last couple weeks. Verge has been killing it!

----------


## Kobe

> My 2 cents, tax liabilities have triggered a significant sell off and exacerbated the over heated price action decline. I'm sure lot's of the "crypto rich" had to sell BTC to square up crystalized profits.
> 
> I have some cash on the sidelines waiting for some confirmation. I had exited my ETH positions @ 1,000USD. Re-entered a few days ago in the $400~ range (without confirmation just trying to catch a bottom).
> 
> Watching WAN, OMG, and Binance coin. Suspect the end of April / May will be a good run. Alt's in my portfolio are up 22% over the last couple weeks. Verge has been killing it!



Lot of people assuming Tax season too, Tax season should be ending April 17th BTW can see a big turn after that date..

----------


## Chandler_Racing

Massive volume today, someone with deep pockets made a move. 18%+ up today in my basket. 

Ripple is driving me crazy - massive deals and it moves up so slow. Possibly because I'm holding far too much...

Lots of confluence around $8250~ should we pass through that I'm watching $9,300 closely. Thereafter, it's time to become bullish again.

----------


## Ukyo8

BTCP up 100%

----------


## SilverRex

ETH and XRP have both produced weekly swings, BTC/LTC has yet to break their Feb low. the Easter weekend turn date is holding up well. I believe a new bull cycle has started that should last many weeks before the next cycle top sometime in May

----------


## SilverRex

ETH

my current count feels like ETH had a truncated 5th down to end the bottom and now sub iv in progress in a new cycle. would be extremely exciting if we could see a fifth wave higher. also expecting Hive.v to hit about 2.00 as it is for the first time since January, it has continuously closed above the 200 day moving average on the hourly along with a channel breakout

----------


## SilverRex

ETH

well this is great, no one is talking about crypto anymore and slowly and it is building off a good solid 5 waves off the low. it is coming up the multi-month down channel line which I do not see it breaking on first try. we get our usual wave 2 correction back to the 440-480 area (typical) and I am sure everyone will again be, here we go again, lower low ahead... well...then the unfathomable happens.

----------


## nzwasp

Im enjoying finally seeing some gains in my portfolio, BAT had a big jump yesterday with its announcement of partnering with Dow Jones.

----------


## Kobe

> ETH
> 
> well this is great, no one is talking about crypto anymore and slowly and it is building off a good solid 5 waves off the low. it is coming up the multi-month down channel line which I do not see it breaking on first try. we get our usual wave 2 correction back to the 440-480 area (typical) and I am sure everyone will again be, here we go again, lower low ahead... well...then the unfathomable happens.



Don't get me wrong i've been following BTC non-stop

Step 1 on changing gears complete, now to hold? (on log Scale)

----------


## nzwasp

Binance has introduced a new feature to turn your 'dust' into BNB. All my dust got me roughly half a BNB.

----------


## SilverRex

btc

looking at BTC, not only it has broken out on April 19th from a multi month down channel line as someone has posted earlier we also have confirmed 5 waves up. now in correctional territory. looking for a possible ABC back test of the breakout line between 7700-8500 range in the coming days, then the next move should be fun.

and yes ETH over shot my upper target but count is similar to BTC

----------


## SilverRex

lighting up my XRP/LTC position during this bounce looking for another drop

----------


## SilverRex

BTSC which was one of the best performers 400% off the low, appears to be consolidating/flagging. the turn date over the Easter weekend continues to hold. I expect crypto is now gearing up for a very good move in May. I have since added back my XRP/LTC that I sold not much of gain since this correction has been pretty much side ways.

----------


## Kobe

> BTSC which was one of the best performers 400% off the low, appears to be consolidating/flagging. the turn date over the Easter weekend continues to hold. I expect crypto is now gearing up for a very good move in May. I have since added back my XRP/LTC that I sold not much of gain since this correction has been pretty much side ways.





Kind of disagree, seems bears are still in control.. 

At one point a few hours ago ETH tried to make a push...

There was around 6,000ETH (5mil?) worth of buywalls (Real ones) and price went up $13




Bulls seem to have lost steam in the fight this round.. If we do hit the 10.8k I'd expect a big crash? The 4.5k-5k BTC still in play...

----------


## nzwasp

CNBC put out an article yesterday saying a major price correction is coming and few alts will survive. Seems like they are playing the FUD game to the max. Unsure why though.

----------


## SilverRex

ETH

count remains the same, we had a shallow wave 2 pull back and appears to be a running flat where wave (c) is higher than wave (a) which happens when things are more bullish. currently I can entertain an alt count where this move up is merely completing 5 waves up instead of the first 5 waves top ending around 709 on April 24. this only implies we will get a larger correction bringing prices back to the 570 area. which happens to remain above the multi month breakout channel.

----------


## SilverRex

switching back to btc

current bullish count after a shallow wave 2, now either sub ii of (III) or a possible wave (V) top now a much larger degree correction is taking hold which will bring us back down in the 7700-8600 range.

----------


## SilverRex

looks like BTC wave b dead cat bounce completed wave (c) down in progress

----------


## SilverRex

BTC has reached the wave (c) buy zone and can complete this correction. if it breaks above 9000, then this wave (c) of (II) down may be completed. until this happens I can expect one more wave lower

----------


## SilverRex

Eth

I think eth is the most bullish looking pair of the main coins right now, very possible ABC correction ended on the 12th and so far a sub 5 up and 3 down, will see how BTC holds up as it is also in it's last leg down imo

----------


## s_havinga

People must be mighty concerned about HIVE's YE report. ETH is almost double what it was when HIVE dropped to 1.10 and HIVE sitting at 1.25. Year end numbers will definitely be weak considering the low price of ETH at March 31st but from what I can tell the SP has already factored that in and now people are just waiting for the confirmation. If ETH stays above $700 or heads back closure to $1000. I could see Q1 numbers looking pretty solid when released in the summer. I guess time will tell.

----------


## SilverRex

BTC 

recap big picture count. Feb remains the major low with a very steep sub (ii) correction follow by another 5 up which gave us a Ro4 breakout (bullish) and a sub ii pull back which should be ending quite soon. with this count I expect BTC will hit a new all time high this year. like past trading patterns, this is a highly volatile market and there will be 20-50% crashes along the way, just stay away from buying at the top and selling at the bottom and you will do just fine all year long.

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

dialing down, I spot a perfect 5 waves down v of (v), it should begin to look exciting again once it can break above 8200, follow by 8500 to confirm bottom

----------


## SilverRex

btc

price has broke above 8200 as well as 8500 which is has now given us 5 waves up off the low. I would like to believe the bottom is in and now wave (ii) correction / backtest of the breakout line is underway. a good risk reward setup here

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Should I move all my XRP into BTC? :P

----------


## SilverRex

> Should I move all my XRP into BTC? :P



if BTC hits an all time high, all coins will benefit, personally I am in XRP/LTC

----------


## CompletelyNumb

I actually moved all my BTC into XRP last week when you called BTC to drop (which it did). I have a decent chunk of XRP now, just not worth a ton since it ebbs and flows with BTC.

----------


## SilverRex

btc made a lower low, that rally 7900-8600 was just another wave 4 bounce. now btc has given us another solid 5 down. the 7500-7700 area happens to be the 61% level which at the beginning of this correction was the low side of the buy zone. cant believe it has to come all the way down here. And Eth in a similar story where at one point I was expecting a back test of the 570 area which we are basically here. 

im not phased by this drop, and neither did the crypto shares. I have added another tranche in Mara and BTSC

----------


## Chandler_Racing

Still think we will see a retest of the ~$6k water mark.

----------


## SilverRex

> Still think we will see a retest of the ~$6k water mark.



if btc doesnt find support here, moving to 6k would mean we are headed to 3k

----------


## Kobe

Thoughts on this idea? I checked days and its always been on the 6th

https://www.tradingview.com/chart/BT...TCOIN-HISTORY/

We also saw this on March 30th...

----------


## Super_Geo

Anyone looking to sell BTC or ETH here? PM me if so.

----------


## tonytiger55

Is this relevant or is it media scaremongering...?

https://www.theguardian.com/technolo...orea-coincheck

----------


## revelations

> Is this relevant or is it media scaremongering...?
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/technolo...orea-coincheck



This is relevant, and has happened for a very long time and on a number of occasions. So nothing new, however.

----------


## Kobe

@SilverRex
 I have tried to do a Technical Analysis as you have done many times. 

From what I see Bitcoin is now burning quickly and there is two options

OPTION 1 - BLACK HOLE (Most likely) - The fire will keep burning and the bears have started it and we will go down more

OPTION 2 - MOON - We will skyrocket to Lambos


With Option 1 being much closer and the fire burning hard I feel its around 80/20 for Black Hole




Comments welcome..

----------


## FunWheelDrive

Whats the difference between NASA and Bitcoin? 



NASA isn't going to the MOON!!!!!!!

----------


## msommers

I tossed in some spare cash to LTC sometime in November. That money is basically gone lol

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Crypto account is at an all time low since 2017.

----------


## revelations

Another T/A chart to consider: 

http://charts.woobull.com/bitcoin-nvt-signal/




> The calculation of NVT Signal is Network Value divided by the 90 day moving average of Daily Transaction Value. This differs from regular NVT Ratio which is simply Network Value divided by Daily Transaction Value, when graphed we typically smooth the results with a moving average



It indicates, that BTC has a bit more downside in relation to price.




> When Bitcoin's NVT is high, it indicates that its network valuation is outstripping the value being transmitted on its payment network, this can happen when the network is in high growth and investors are valuing it as a high return investment, or alternatively when the price is in an unsustainable bubble.

----------


## nzwasp

Maybe john McAfee will be eating his dick after all

----------


## revelations

I think 5k is achievable.... at least before the next run up.

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

My count, possible mini 5 up and 3 down finished, wave (iii) of (v) of (III) next. Alt suggest wave (b) up with (c) back down below 7229. as long as 6793 holds, expecting higher prices still.

----------


## Kobe

Quarterly Crypto Report Q2 2018

https://assets.coingecko.com/reports...t-EN-Large.pdf

----------


## Super_Geo

Anyone looking to sell ETH? 
PM me!

----------


## SilverRex

btc

while is fun to try and count crypto, the hardest skill to master is really the timing. we are now entering about 9 months into this correction. I think keeping it simple is really the key word here. I think just about the whole world has given up on it and no one talks about it anyway, which is the sentiment we need for stuff to start happening. buy low and sell high, or buy real low and sell real high. I am still expecting once btc finds it's last legs 'true bottom' when this stuff moves, people will again forget how volatile trading in this space can become. I still expect new highs once the wheels gets going.

right now btc is holding a thin edge just above the previous low at 5777. as long as this holds, I can still envision this being an extremely steep wave 2 (double bottom) to take us back up to 7000. breaking this will change the count for that final wave (C) bottom of a much larger ABC imo. Similar to the miners gdxj I posted on the other thread, key is 8500. if price ever gets above this, then you know the real fun has begun. risk takers can start planting their position here and lay the mines down the lower she goes. if you want to play safe, then wait until price takes out 8500 and scale in gradually.

----------


## revelations

The fact that BTC has failed to make new highs with the past rallies, (x, b, 1) to me indicate further downside. 

Thus, I still stand by my view that BTC will bottom out around the 5000$ figure 

EDIT - could be 5400$, but probably 4950$

----------


## SilverRex

Crypto's looks like a solid 5 up and 3 down. next up move imminent?

----------


## revelations

Yea, another small bounce to a Fib level perhaps, but nothing more.

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

now that we got our up leg, the structure currently looks corrective. 5 up 3 down and now another 5 up. which unless BTC can suddenly thrust and break above 7800 imo. I am leaning towards this entire structure being some sort of ABC (large 3 wave up) which will then result in another down side drop back into the 5k range. While my over all bias remains that once bitcoin finds its last legs, the next rally will imo give us a new high. until then, I would use every drop as an opportunity to position once self. 

if this leg up has legs, btc cannot break below 6636, if and when it does, its just another sign that this is just a large corrective move up and a retest of sub 5k will be in order. Nothing even stops btc hitting the 3k range and still remain in a very large degree bull market. keep your powders dry.

----------


## SilverRex

Ripple

thanks to the news that a Saudi bank is joining the network, it spiked this week and broke thru what appears to be a year long trend line. So far even with this breakout it has only produced 3 waves up. and until it gives us 5 waves up, still being cautionary optimistic. .285 must hold or risk another low

if ripple can just do all that I mention, then the prospect of revisiting the big 200 moving average and next significant resistance neckline around 0.50s will be the next stop imo

----------


## SilverRex

Ripple has doubled 100% in less than 10 days and has hit my targeted area above .50c expecting resistance in this area, converting a light position into LTC.

edit: it appears it wants to breakout from this major wedge line on first attempt. if it suddenly picks up steam next target zone will be in the 80s. I may unload half my holdings and wait for a pull back. or start moving into other under performing classess. My top holding is XRP, LTC and XLM

----------


## msommers

LTC? Man I remember picking that up around Christmas and it's down like 400% lol

----------


## SilverRex

Ripple is awfully bullish right now, breaking the wedge neckline in first attempt. it has to be a wave 3 of some kind. next big resistance is around 88c planning to take some position off the table.

----------


## rx7boi

Neat. I bought like $200 bucks worth of IOTA a while back but it went down so I lost most of it and transferred the rest into Ripple. 

I figured I'd just let it sit while I forgot about it  :ROFL!:

----------


## revelations

BTC is apporaching a classic, bullish, TA pennant pattern.

----------


## nzwasp

https://medicinehatnews.com/news/loc...farm-official/

I find this hard to believe but this crypto farm that has two facilities one in Medicine hat and one in drumheller is mining 20 BTC a day, only consuming (at medicine hat site) 62MW of power per day and so far they have mined 3300 btc. So there power is costing between 10 - 15k per day and they are generating 200K of BTC per day on average. I thought bitcoin plants were deemed not profitable?

----------


## O&G

> https://medicinehatnews.com/news/loc...farm-official/
> 
> I find this hard to believe but this crypto farm that has two facilities one in Medicine hat and one in drumheller is mining 20 BTC a day, only consuming (at medicine hat site) 62MW of power per day and so far they have mined 3300 btc. So there power is costing between 10 - 15k per day and they are generating 200K of BTC per day on average. I thought bitcoin plants were deemed not profitable?



Power is priced per hour 62 mw is that per hour or just under 3 mw per hour?? Also you need to factor in sunk costs of equipement for payback.

----------


## blownz

I was just in Christina Lake BC and someone is building a bitcoin mining building there. Makes no sense to me but they have a lot of people working on it. It is way up a mountain so the land is cheap, but I can't imagine the power is really cheap out there but I really don't know.

----------


## pheoxs

> https://medicinehatnews.com/news/loc...farm-official/
> 
> I find this hard to believe but this crypto farm that has two facilities one in Medicine hat and one in drumheller is mining 20 BTC a day, only consuming (at medicine hat site) 62MW of power per day and so far they have mined 3300 btc. So there power is costing between 10 - 15k per day and they are generating 200K of BTC per day on average. I thought bitcoin plants were deemed not profitable?



Your forgetting the 10 million dollars in mining hardware that will constantly become outdated as more and newer ASICS are released. The Antminer s9i is coming out soon as well which will bring even more machines online

ASICS only have one purpose so the amount on the network never drops (short of some breaking) because they cant be repurposed. Its not like a GPU where someone will sell their farm and split up the cards to people that use them for gaming and the network hash drops

----------


## speedog

> Power is priced per hour 62 mw is that per hour or just under 3 mw per hour?? Also you need to factor in sunk costs of equipment for payback.



Regardless, at bitcoin's current value minus power costs they are grossing almost a million and a half per day.

----------


## nzwasp

The article says 62MW per day and they have already mined 3300 btc since they were opened so covered the cost already at today’s btc price




> Regardless, at bitcoin's current value minus power costs they are grossing almost a million and a half per day.



20 BTC per day x $10000 CAD for a bitcoin currently approx = $200k. Unsure where you got over a million from.

----------


## speedog

Brain fart.

----------


## SilverRex

Ripple

I suspect Ripple's recent correction should be coming to an end. it retraced to the 61% fib level and tagged the previous wave 3/4 range (text book so far), any lower I would question the legitimacy of this rally. otherwise I still think we should get one more rally above 80c to complete this wave 3 structure.

----------


## SilverRex

LTC

looks we also have a LD 5 up and 3 down. cant rule out one last drop below 56. first clue is to see it reclaim 59+, if count is correct, next wave (3) would be a powerful one

----------


## SilverRex

XRP

in the short term I think ripple is ready to rip wither wave (3) or C

----------


## Disoblige

Man, Crypto is such a bummer since the hype was over.

----------


## revelations

^ now is the time to buy ... when all the hype is done and news is neutral to negative

----------


## SilverRex

XRP

Ripple finally gave us that wave 3 or C move, wave (2) was a bit extended but no matter same count over all. Now .47 must be defended if ripple is to remain in a bullish count. Falling below .47 would suggest correction hasnt finish. If this is a full (5) waves bullish move to the upside I would still like to see it reach .88 before the next significant pull back occurs.

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

after nearly a year, is the sleeping giant about to wake up. a few closes above the down channel line just may be the ticket.

----------


## Kobe

> BTC
> 
> after nearly a year, is the sleeping giant about to wake up. a few closes above the down channel line just may be the ticket.




U always talk about Ripple and i always hated it, but maybe your onto something, its holding up like 500x better than everything else..

With that said a bought a bit of ETH @ 137 now with SL @ 131..

----------


## SilverRex

> U always talk about Ripple and i always hated it, but maybe your onto something, its holding up like 500x better than everything else..
> 
> With that said a bought a bit of ETH @ 137 now with SL @ 131..



somehow I only like Ripple since it feels its a counter to all other mainstream coins and has the banks behind it, we know banks hate crypto but at the same time wants to adopt it and xrp is gaining with the entry and acceptance in China.

and BTC that last chart I had there, it was a fail breakout. it was never able to complete a couple of closes beyond the channel line. down she goes. grads to anyone who isnt holding the bag as crypto is so cheap now or may even get cheaper. their moment will come.

----------


## revelations

> I think 5k is achievable.... at least before the next run up.



Welp, there goes that prediction (late June, when BTC was at 6500) .... lol ... but it seems that BTC is in an oversold position right now.

----------


## Kobe

> somehow I only like Ripple since it feels its a counter to all other mainstream coins and has the banks behind it, we know banks hate crypto but at the same time wants to adopt it and xrp is gaining with the entry and acceptance in China.
> 
> and BTC that last chart I had there, it was a fail breakout. it was never able to complete a couple of closes beyond the channel line. down she goes. grads to anyone who isnt holding the bag as crypto is so cheap now or may even get cheaper. their moment will come.



Haha I just quoted last post... 

Yah I like all other coins (not holding again) because they they aren't decentralized and not pre-mined like XRP. XRP defeats the whole purpose of crypto but its also the reason why its up there banks controlling it. (Which we are trying to get away from Haha)

I Kind of believe its good 2 get into XRP to HOLD and see where it goes in the next few years...


Good times to buy...

----------


## BavarianBeast

didn't realize people still cared about crypto. thought it was just bag holders now

----------


## Kobe

> didn't realize people still cared about crypto. thought it was just bag holders now




Care again since i've been on the sidelines for a good part of this...

We need more people not to care still!

----------


## CompletelyNumb

I have a decent chunk of Ripple. Enough that I saw 5 figure gains completely disappear earlier this year. If only I was psychic and sold at the peak  :Drama: 

here's to hoping.

----------


## ExtraSlow

ouch week.

----------


## Super_Geo

I'm looking to buy bitcoin or ether... anyone looking to sell?

----------


## Super_Geo

> I'm looking to buy bitcoin or ether... anyone looking to sell?



Anyone??

@Kobe
, can you broker this?  :Wink:

----------


## Kobe

> Anyone??
> 
> @Kobe
> , can you broker this?



haha, No sorry not selling... It was so hard to sell at lower prices too, did people ever miss out  :Big Grin: 

Go to one of those BTC ATMS still prob worth it..  :Wink:  Maybe wait a bit... I'll let you do the TA but the 11-12% your paying is prob worth it long-term  :Wink:

----------


## benyl

> ouch week.



Forget the week. Imagine having bought at the high a year ago.

----------


## AndrewMZ3

> I'm looking to buy bitcoin or ether... anyone looking to sell?



I've been using ndax.io to buy. Quick and easy to fund and the platform is way more intuitive than coinsquare. They're based out of Calgary too, so if you're looking to buy more than the 3k limit a lot of banks seem to have on etransfers, you can stop by their office with a bank draft.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Whats the best outlet to short crypto?

----------


## Mogg

> What’s the best outlet to short crypto?



Depends on your account size. If you are trading with greater than $10K usd I would say Bitfinex ($10K min to open account). For small accounts Bitmex.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Awesome thanks, I’ll look into it.

----------


## pheoxs

@SilverRex

----------


## killramos

I always appreciate a good TA joke.

----------


## nzwasp

First it was Visa blocking crypto purchases, today I get this email from my bank:

We often review our policies to maintain the trust of our customers and regulators. Based on a recent review, we wanted to share an update regarding virtual currency. As of February 1st, customers will no longer be permitted to buy virtual currency with a PC Financial Mastercard. We’re sorry for any inconvenience this may cause you.

Thank you.

----------


## Mogg

> First it was Visa blocking crypto purchases, today I get this email from my bank:
> 
> We often review our policies to maintain the trust of our customers and regulators. Based on a recent review, we wanted to share an update regarding virtual currency. As of February 1st, customers will no longer be permitted to buy virtual currency with a PC Financial Mastercard. We’re sorry for any inconvenience this may cause you.
> 
> Thank you.



I think pretty much all major banks have blocked it now. I know for sure TD and RBC have.

----------


## revelations

I was loading up on BTC back when it was 400$ a few years back (during the doldrums) - every month 100$ or so on the CC through coin-base when suddenly all transactions stopped. 

Now, I believe you can use Android Pay in some cases to, indirectly get BTC (or direct?). God, just makes money laundering easier.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

For those interested Quadriga is in CCCA: https://www.quadrigacx.com/ with my old firm...

That is likely one of their cold wallets: https://www.blockchain.com/btc/addre...DKx3YAMwDVygGB

The death of the owner Gerald (Founder), Canadian Bank issues and decline in the markets impact on the business seems to have been disguised from customers up until now. 

I kept about 1/3 of my crypto on that exchange (shit...), really hope they do the right thing but I've already written off the money in my head. 

Also, given that they stated they don't have access to their cold wallets and this address has funds moving leaves me concerned. Hopefully the death is not a red herring for him being on a beach somewhere?

----------


## S-FLY

The whole thing smells like an exit scam. From Reddit, apparently the CEO died from complications from crohn's disease while on a trip to India to build an Orphanage.  :facepalm: 

We need to get the Beyond CSI team involved.





> For those interested Quadriga is in CCCA: https://www.quadrigacx.com/ with my old firm...
> 
> That is likely one of their cold wallets: https://www.blockchain.com/btc/addre...DKx3YAMwDVygGB
> 
> The death of the owner Gerald (Founder), Canadian Bank issues and decline in the markets impact on the business seems to have been disguised from customers up until now. 
> 
> I kept about 1/3 of my crypto on that exchange (shit...), really hope they do the right thing but I've already written off the money in my head. 
> 
> Also, given that they stated they don't have access to their cold wallets and this address has funds moving leaves me concerned. Hopefully the death is not a red herring for him being on a beach somewhere?

----------


## Xtrema

> The whole thing smells like an exit scam. From Reddit, apparently the CEO died from complications from crohn's disease while on a trip to India to build an Orphanage. 
> 
> We need to get the Beyond CSI team involved.



https://www.reddit.com/r/QuadrigaCX2...ess_found_and/

Tldr: exit scam.

EDIT:

----------


## Kobe

I remember my friend was alwways telling me how QuadrigaCX was great, blah blah. I was into crypto at the time but I remember you couldn't actually withdrawal the BTC from the site to a wallet. 

So I stayed the fuck away from it, he can thank me now since he ended up staying away from it too.. 


For anyone that had money on it keep your head up I remember when Bitcoin Cash came out I tried to transfer BTC to HitBTC but I sent it to the BCH account by mistake. 

Support pretty much told me I'm screwed, but they ended up retreiving it after a few weeks, I ended up writing off that money for awhile too. 


I think they will def retrieve the passwords to the cold wallets though, but that sucks... :/

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

its actually great when no one is talking about it these days. After a massive descending triangle breakdown, now it is working on a small ascending triangle possibly with upside breakout once consolidation completes.
edit: although I also wanted to mention BTC is also due for another cycle low, so any pop could be fake out follow by yet another new low under 3100. In which case if this happens, it will be the buy of the century. There is no other way to cut it so long BTC is under 6k, it is in a bear market.

----------


## Mogg

> BTC
> 
> its actually great when no one is talking about it these days. After a massive descending triangle breakdown, now it is working on a small ascending triangle possibly with upside breakout once consolidation completes.
> edit: although I also wanted to mention BTC is also due for another cycle low, so any pop could be fake out follow by yet another new low under 3100. In which case if this happens, it will be the buy of the century. There is no other way to cut it so long BTC is under 6k, it is in a bear market.



TDLR: It could go up or down.

----------


## killramos

> tdlr: It could go up or down.



#ta

----------


## Kobe

> TDLR: It could go up or down.






> BTC
> 
> its actually great when no one is talking about it these days. After a massive descending triangle breakdown, now it is working on a small ascending triangle possibly with upside breakout once consolidation completes.
> edit: although I also wanted to mention BTC is also due for another cycle low, so any pop could be fake out follow by yet another new low under 3100. In which case if this happens, it will be the buy of the century. There is no other way to cut it so long BTC is under 6k, it is in a bear market.



You have been the most Bullish person I ever met. 

But I do agree with you that BTC hasn't been talked about. (However I think we need A lot longer) 

I still feel 1 more drop coming because of how bears have controlled everything and all the volume is fake for BTC last few months?

With that said I'm really wanting to buy back in right now but feel I shouldn't (I did buy a bit back)

I feel i'm in a phase that if anything happens right now I'm bearish on BTC (Bad thinking obv)

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

well im glad the ascending triangle pattern came thru. Patterns are about 70% correct. Why wouldnt you play it. anyhow not only did it break out, it managed to close above the 200 moving average as well as the declining channel line that has put a damper on BTC for over a year. So long BTC holds above 4600, it will remain very bullish. Re-capturing 6000 would probably seal the bottom for good. Until then, 4169 is a must hold. If this area fails, this rally is would be just another head fake.

I have been averaging down on BTCS/BTSC all the way down finally up on those is a nice feeling I have long forgotten.

----------


## themack89

I've been loosely following the SEC approval process of the VanEck SolidX Bitcoin Trust (ETF). Bought into some bitcoin derivatives when it was trading around $3,800. Best trade this year so far @ 182%!

If anyone else is interested in getting into this highly illiquid and highly leveraged trading instrument, let me know!

*Edit, link if anyone is interested in the literature:
https://www.sec.gov/comments/sr-cboe...bzx2019004.htm
This should give you enough to go off.

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

Down to the hourly chart, it would appear wave 3 of 3 may have been completed and wave 4 of 3 should take it down under 5k preferably some where close to 4800 or below. As long as the 4169-4230 area does not get broken. All counts favor a new up cycle has started and 3100 quite possibly will be a low for a very long time.

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

been waiting for BTC to fall under 4800 for some time now, and hence I sold most of my bitcoin shares including Hive @0.75 which was pretty nice considering what happen to them recently. Now I can look to buy back low.

The wave 4 drop below 4800 may be starting now as I see an impulsive move down yesterday, so far the bounce is only 3 waves so technically this is counter rally with outlook remaining weak. I expect drop below 4800 still to complete the wave 4 pull back. If you look at all other coins, LTC, ETH etc, they never grind into a higher high. under the 4800 level I will start to scoop up cheap bitcoin shares.

The only trend changing thought is only if BTC manages to punch back up thru 5400, then the 6800-7100 region for a wave 3 top in this up leg will be very much in play.

----------


## SilverRex

BTC hasnt dropped below 4900 yet but looking at LTC and ETH one could say other coins are moving down to their sub 4 low as expected. BTC may have taken on a more bullish stance, if BTC reclaims above 4800, then that could mean the sub 4 low correction is completed and now targets 6000+ to complete a higher degree wave 3. Follow by a more significant drop back to the current area. Still plenty of time to accumulate ahead of us, but for those already in, a profit taking area is coming up.

----------


## revelations

Im more interested in long term trends, macroeconomically speaking. There is definitely a relationship between price and scarcity. 


https://bitcoinist.com/bitcoin-price...el-stock-flow/

The chart implies a slow price progression upwards.

----------


## Disoblige

So you guys are saying one day my DASH bag will make me rich? Lol.

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

count has not changed. BTC finally broke into 6000 as expected. Now I expect it will seek a top between 6000-6800 or top may even already be in. We should see a more significant pull back with a chance to still break below 5000 one last time follow by yet another wave higher into wave 5, I suspect once this major 5 wave completes we could have a very long sideways correction that could last for many months before an explosive upside begins.

----------


## S-FLY

In my opinion, this move up is more related to the US-China trade war and with the Hang Seng being down 700 points this morning, investors are pulling out of the markets and parking some funds in Bitcoin. Thoughts?

----------


## revelations

^ there have been some large, off chain transactions by whales recently....investors have definitely woken up to this

----------


## ZenOps

Bitcoin is back baby!

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

It was even more bullish then I had thought with an 5th wave extension. Perhaps one more micro wave higher that should do it. I expect we have completed 5 waves up off the low which now puts the 4000-5000 on the radar for a big correction. Looking at how the crypto shares are reacting, this would be the time to take some profit off the table for a chance to buy back low. An alt count would be to see BTC dip back under 7k grind side ways for a bit and shoot for another high. Either way there is a bigger risk for a steep retreacement. I have sold most of my crypto shares last week will be looking to buy back when everyone starts giving up on this rally.

----------


## SilverRex

Sold all my crypto's and shares. No more position, I think BTC at best maybe can squeeze in one more new high and I think that will be it. Looking for a major buy back in a couple of weeks (or months)

----------


## nzwasp

whats the tax implications for you on doing that?

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## SilverRex

> Would you recommend storing cash as USD or CAD?



Thats difficult to answer, USD could further gain strength if the market decline suddenly accelerates. While I want and expect CAD to slightly perform better on the 2nd half. What I fear is a much weaker oil, couple by a stock market sell off - steep correction, would hold USD up. So if I really have to say, I would keep it in USD. assuming your not getting hit from exchange rates.

----------


## Kobe

> Thats difficult to answer, USD could further gain strength if the market decline suddenly accelerates. While I want and expect CAD to slightly perform better on the 2nd half. What I fear is a much weaker oil, couple by a stock market sell off - steep correction, would hold USD up. So if I really have to say, I would keep it in USD. assuming your not getting hit from exchange rates.



It's actually very interesting, I do have the option to keep in USD/CAD/EUR for funds online which is a decent sum of money. (Not touching crypto portfolio) I'm really not sure how to hold it short-term - It seems CAD much be better short-term (Next year) but currently in USD... I really should look into this more.

Edit: Getting xe.com exchange rates to convert.

----------


## Mogg

> It's actually very interesting, I do have the option to keep in USD/CAD/EUR for funds online which is a decent sum of money. (Not touching crypto portfolio) I'm really not sure how to hold it short-term - It seems CAD much be better short-term (Next year) but currently in USD... I really should look into this more.
> 
> Edit: Getting xe.com exchange rates to convert.



Be very careful holding Fiat on a crypto exchange. Sadly, I got burned when Quadrigacx pulled their exit scheme. I was smart enough to move my crypto to a ledger but had fiat waiting for lower buy ins.

----------


## SilverRex

I currently have zero position in crypto space. See how the shares are struggling despite crpyto coins are trading near short term highs I can only expect the fallout should begin soon. Waiting for everyone to start suggesting the crypto bear market has resume and new lows are expected then I'll start scaling in for an even longer MT hold.

----------


## Kobe

> Be very careful holding Fiat on a crypto exchange. Sadly, I got burned when Quadrigacx pulled their exit scheme. I was smart enough to move my crypto to a ledger but had fiat waiting for lower buy ins.



Not talking about Crypto got off topic sorry in a couple poker sites. (legal ones) 

But ya ++++ To exchanges i took a 1-2% lose to get out of USDT and move it to a different more secure site without USD (Bitstamp)

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

After BTC topping out at about 9090 which to me looks like a 5 wave completion off the Feb low. I am revising my count a little and calling this a large wave 3 top. Now looking for a large wave 4 drop with a minimum target of diving back to 6600 or below. Then one more higher high to complete a large wave 5 targeting 10k+. There will be plenty of opportunity still to accumulate over the course of the next couple of months as ultimately I want to see a text book EW drop back down to the 4-5k area which should shake out alot of people and starting calling BTC dead again. Thats where I will being to scale back in all my crpyto positions.

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

still showing strength and refusing to drop below previous wave 4 under 6600. There is a chance, BTC is again replicating what took place in April when it produced a running flat. wave C is higher than wave A which is very bullish pattern during an uptrending market. So in the short run, this would imply BTC will head higher towards the 10k target sooner rather than later. I still expect a significant drop thereafter once we complete a larger degree wave 5 of (1). However with BTC lifting off now would also mean the potentially lifting the red box (wave 2) pull back down the road. So instead of expecting 4-5k wave 2 target, we may have to settle for 6-7k in a couple of months.

----------


## speedog

I'm curious as to why crypto currencies and the like have never taken off as a common form of payment. Several years back I recall reading that regular currencies would be made extinct by crypto/virtual currencies and yet, I still can't go to Canadian Tire or Superstore or a multitude of other places and use Bitcoin as a form of payment. Bitcoin and such just appear to have not accomplished what everyone was saying they would and if anything, they appear to having more problems than not. Is it maybe because we've pretty much moved to a cashless society and Interac and e-transfers just seem to work seamlessly for the masses?

----------


## pheoxs

> I'm curious as to why crypto currencies and the like have never taken off as a common form of payment. Several years back I recall reading that regular currencies would be made extinct by crypto/virtual currencies and yet, I still can't go to Canadian Tire or Superstore or a multitude of other places and use Bitcoin as a form of payment. Bitcoin and such just appear to have not accomplished what everyone was saying they would and if anything, they appear to having more problems than not. Is it maybe because we've pretty much moved to a cashless society and Interac and e-transfers just seem to work seamlessly for the masses?



Because bitcoin is was headed that way but then the fees began to skyrocket because blockstream refused to increase the block size. As transactions piled up, fees went higher and higher. At one point it was 20-30$ In fees to send someone 20$.

Microsoft, steam and a bunch of other online giants did accept bitcoin but removed it once it became too problematic. This basically killed adoption. The current options of the lightning network are never usable in real life so bitcoin will never grow.

----------


## Kobe

> I'm curious as to why crypto currencies and the like have never taken off as a common form of payment. Several years back I recall reading that regular currencies would be made extinct by crypto/virtual currencies and yet, I still can't go to Canadian Tire or Superstore or a multitude of other places and use Bitcoin as a form of payment. Bitcoin and such just appear to have not accomplished what everyone was saying they would and if anything, they appear to having more problems than not. Is it maybe because we've pretty much moved to a cashless society and Interac and e-transfers just seem to work seamlessly for the masses?



Well when the internet came out was it available everywhere? When you read about it did it have high speed internet? or 56K Dial-up?

Problem is Bitcoin is still volatile and a lot of stores do not want to accept it still for that reason. 

It needs to be adopted first and a stabilized price (More or less) first before companies are willing to accept it, this obviously takes time (Not 1-2 years but 10-20 years)


https://99bitcoins.com/bitcoin/who-accepts/

There is lots of companies that accepted it for awhile and stopped accepting saying it was to "Volatile" which i dont think is true and was for other reasons (Since there is 3rd parties that will convert to USD/CAD/EUR right away when purchased with bitcoin)

But ya the world will be going cashless, money (Physical funds) are extremely expensive to create and the governments would love to go virtual (Debit/Credit) instead. 

You also have regulations which play a huge roll in why companies don't except it yet, but this is exactly what happened with the internet 20-30 years ago or computers.. 

Back in the days Xerox found no use for their computer and sold it to Steve Jobs? I think? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQocN_c2uLI

Ofc course this all takes time and it's not an overnight thing... 

Problem I find with currency is that it was great until 1971 when it was backed by something (Gold) but it's not backed by gold anymore and the governments, I'm not a fan of printing unlimited supplies of money and not caring about Gov Debt. 

My personally opinion, people still believe Bitcoin is useless and it has no value, (Warren Buffet, DavidI on beyond haha, and many others) - 


It's also interesting because countries like Russia love BTC because it brings money into their economy (ICOS) and countries like China would love to have it banned (Mining) 

It was suppose to be discussed at the G20 summit this year but I think they have much more important things on their plates right now and a lot of the countries still do not find it a "threat" at all to their economies...

https://news.bitcoin.com/g20-crypto-global-standards/



ETC It has a long way to go still... 



Mind you i never think BTC will have 100% market share (More like 10% Max)

- - - Updated - - -




> Because bitcoin is was headed that way but then the fees began to skyrocket because blockstream refused to increase the block size. As transactions piled up, fees went higher and higher. At one point it was 20-30$ In fees to send someone 20$.
> 
> Microsoft, steam and a bunch of other online giants did accept bitcoin but removed it once it became too problematic. This basically killed adoption. The current options of the lightning network are never usable in real life so bitcoin will never grow.



And this caused forks and changes to the networks as well(https://cointelegraph.com/lightning-...d-how-it-works) , as the product is getting developed (Like the internet/computers) - But yah, still somewhat of an issue was around $3 to send BTC a week ago which ruins the point since the network was clogged up, a month ago it was $0.10 roughly

EDIT: From the last article the lightning network is now on BTC...

----------


## revelations

Yep we should have been in full force-use by now, but the above mentioned points are all valid. BTC power holders wanted the currency to be like 'gold' and not adapt to mass usage. 

What the REAL question is - post quantum crypto. In a wierd way its actually good that BTC hasnt taken hold yet majorily, because it would have been almost instantly nullified WHEN post Quantum crypto is norm. 

We have now coins like QRL, trading at pennies, which offer EXISTING quantum-proof crypto (others have this feature AVAILABLE, but not yet implemented).

----------


## suntan

Currency without government backing. Also completely traceable when done right. No wonder governments don’t like it.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## CompletelyNumb

I'm just waiting on XRP to hit $10 so I can be a Beyond baller.

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

quick update on the current count. Nothing has change. Still expecting a major 5 wave topping to complete quite soon, BTC is currently quite bullish having to produce two running flat wave 4s limiting downside targets. Causing even more people to jump in. However I expect we will find a top now that we have arrived in our wave 5 topping blue box. Technically, it could end here as it has broken the May 30 high. We will now see how far high it can muster as this phase is all the bandwagon investor jumping on exchanging hands with earlier investors who are now looking to buy lower. (that includes myself)

With the non-stop rising action, BTC is fully above the 200 day moving average, the next major correction I am targeting the red box somewhere between 5500-6600

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

has reached the upper blue box in the 11k area. I expect a topping around here and a significant correction to begin soon. The correction could be a lengthy drawn out move lasting for months. Will wait patiently for a good risk/reward setup entry.
Edit: The alt count is that BTC has the potential to punch thru 12k and hit 15k-20k. If this happens, then BTC will be opening up Long term upper target in the 150k+, while I want to see the 5 waves being done here with a healthy correction so bandwagon investors can jump back in. I am sure everyone has already seen when crypto currency move, they move big, does it really give you a chance to get in? we shall see.

----------


## Kobe

> BTC
> 
> has reached the upper blue box in the 11k area. I expect a topping around here and a significant correction to begin soon. The correction could be a lengthy drawn out move lasting for months. Will wait patiently for a good risk/reward setup entry.
> Edit: The alt count is that BTC has the potential to punch thru 12k and hit 15k-20k. If this happens, then BTC will be opening up Long term upper target in the 150k+, while I want to see the 5 waves being done here with a healthy correction so bandwagon investors can jump back in. I am sure everyone has already seen when crypto currency move, they move big, does it really give you a chance to get in? we shall see.



If it goes to 20k this can also be a B wave and we can hit new lows...

Just saying....

This is such a bullshit parabolic runup, if you think this is "healthy" your losing your mind, this is not healthy, and everything screams WTF IS GOING ON..

All your "pullbacks/corrections" for your wave count are around 10% 

If you think this is good, then plz look at previous bull market where we had 7 X 40% corrections...

Not sure how 10% is good, totally disagree, sorry..

This is just parabolic right now...

Edit: I think Bitcoin might have bottomed, but i don't see how we can think rationally and rule out it not being the bottom till over 20k is broken...

Edit 2: Yes i realize -20% in stocks is a Bearmarket - however crypto has shown it can be very very bullish with -40% corrections, time and time again...

Edit 3: Look at weekly RSI and the bearish divergence on CCI/RSI/Stoch pretty much every single oscillator you open up.. They should show up on the daily/weekly..


Unless I've learned this all wrong?

» Click image for larger version

Here is CCI as an example

» Click image for larger version

----------


## pheoxs

Up 20% today, surprised no ones posted some crazy graphs with zig zag lines predicting the moon

----------


## revelations

Here is my MS paint - zig zag lines predicting the moon. 

Complex TA and BTC is pointless - you need to look at the larger picture to see where its going. 

The top is not easy to predict but history does show possible markers. 

One simple method is to calculate how far BTC has historically run up (as a percentage) past its previous tops.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## revelations

^ PURE LOLZ !!!!  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:

----------


## SilverRex

For BTC price projections we dont need lines, based on fibonacci extension, however high this first move is off the low <3k, will be marked as Wave 1 of 3. The higher she goes, the higher the target. currently projecting over 150k+, with the parabolic thrust up this week, its finally moving down impulsively. We will now see if the 40%> can begin, I would like to see a big correctional wave 2 of 3 down to 6600-7500 area, then I will get back into this sector. Though I am having fun with BTSC, just couldnt get my itchy fingers off the buy button.

----------


## Misterman

Well my buddy, who knows fuck all about fuck all, seems to think(wishfully) that XRP is going to a million dollars based on his FB posts he keeps sharing. So I'm sold.

----------


## revelations

> For BTC price projections we dont need lines, based on fibonacci extension,



Not sure what brand of T/A you've been smoking - but Fib is generally used in retracing, not forward projecting. 

The more simple the T/A, the more likely its to succeed. Your wave theory has obviously failed miserably here and yet you are still pushing it. 

One simple method I've seen used is the distance of the price action from a 20 day MA - when the price is too far (in either direction) you can buy/sell accordingly. 
Youre not PREDICTING the price, but REACTING to the price from an established deviation pattern. 

Basic elements like price turning points/holds do in most cases carry forwards in time and can be used for a simple analysis of likely places to add/reduce position. 

Also, you are far too myopic with your analysis and thus, susceptible to noise.

----------


## SilverRex

> I never trust technical analysis 100%, but it is my guide for entry and exit better than shooting in the dark sort of speak.



nuff said.

----------


## revelations

Your wave predictions and outcomes, have spoken nuff here.

----------


## SilverRex

> Not sure what brand of T/A you've been smoking - but Fib is generally used in retracing, not forward projecting.



Fib pinball technique. 156k is 161.8% extension from 1-2 back in 2010-2011 or so, using semi-log fibs 

https://www.elliottwavetrader.net/el...130129224.html

----------


## revelations

Sorry - let me clarify - Fib is MOST CORRECTLY used with regards to retracement/pullback levels - not guessing using zig zag lines.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Kobe

> Not sure what brand of T/A you've been smoking - but Fib is generally used in retracing, not forward projecting. 
> 
> The more simple the T/A, the more likely its to succeed. Your wave theory has obviously failed miserably here and yet you are still pushing it. 
> 
> One simple method I've seen used is the distance of the price action from a 20 day MA - when the price is too far (in either direction) you can buy/sell accordingly. 
> Youre not PREDICTING the price, but REACTING to the price from an established deviation pattern. 
> 
> Basic elements like price turning points/holds do in most cases carry forwards in time and can be used for a simple analysis of likely places to add/reduce position. 
> 
> Also, you are far too myopic with your analysis and thus, susceptible to noise.




Agreed. 

This can also be seen as a B wave since we hit 61.8% with low volume and now go for a lower low. 



Basically however you look. 

Fib can be used for extensions as well, but that seems like a perfect 61.8% entrancement on the weekly for me with Fib. 

The price will go up or down as much as it's need to kill shorts/longs - If you think that we would only go and destroy Millions and millions in shorts here without killing a single long your in for a surprise. 


What i'm saying it sure TA is important for entry/exit points (more profitable than guessing)



Edit: BTW if you search "BLX" on tradingview you can have a full graph of BTC from the start..

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Buster

this thread is comedy gold.

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

So far count remains intact. I see 5 waves up and now a large ABC correctional wave 2 begins. While the final 5th wave overshot my target to the upside, this is fine in an uptrend. as I have mention before, due to Fib extension, the higher this 5 wave top, the higher the target for the next 5 wave up will hit.

This should now be a multi month decline if count is correct. The only way I would count this rally dead is if it breaks below 4500. I know some have suggested this rally being just a counter trend wave B top with wave C to hit lower <3k. While in EW term, anything is possible, I personally am leaning more towards this being a major breakout move due to the fact it is very impulsive in nature off the low. Even if this is wave B top, I would expect a 3 down follow by another 5 up >13.8k (aka 5-3-5) That would possibly be my alt count.

I will definitely be adding when BTC gets back into the blue box.

----------


## revelations

> This should now be a multi month decline if count is correct.]



Thats completely against the typical BTC bull run history. It will likely stabilize/decline here for a day/week, and then keep going. 

Again, you are applying a far too much of a myopic view of the price action. 

No T/A needed at all.

----------


## SilverRex

> Thats completely against the typical BTC bull run history. It will likely stabilize/decline here for a day/week, and then keep going. 
> 
> Again, you are applying a far too much of a myopic view of the price action. 
> 
> No T/A needed at all.



I apply the same principle for all my trades, not that it is ever fail proof, but limits my risk and increase my winning odds. If BTC just keeps stepping up higher, then to me I am not going to chase this thing. There are plenty of other opportunistic right now. If it goes pull back to my buy zone, then the risk/reward could be tremendous.

----------


## revelations

> BTC
> 
> count has not changed. BTC finally broke into 6000 as expected. Now I expect it will seek a top between 6000-6800 or top may even already be in. We should see a more significant pull back with a chance to still break below 5000 one last time follow by yet another wave higher into wave 5, I suspect once this major 5 wave completes we could have a very long sideways correction that could last for many months before an explosive upside begins.






> BTC
> 
> It was even more bullish then I had thought with an 5th wave extension. Perhaps one more micro wave higher that should do it. I expect we have completed 5 waves up off the low which now puts the 4000-5000 on the radar for a big correction. Looking at how the crypto shares are reacting, this would be the time to take some profit off the table for a chance to buy back low. An alt count would be to see BTC dip back under 7k grind side ways for a bit and shoot for another high. Either way there is a bigger risk for a steep retreacement. I have sold most of my crypto shares last week will be looking to buy back when everyone starts giving up on this rally.






> Sold all my crypto's and shares. No more position, I think BTC at best maybe can squeeze in one more new high and I think that will be it. Looking for a major buy back in a couple of weeks (or months)






> BTC
> 
> After BTC topping out at about 9090 which to me looks like a 5 wave completion off the Feb low. I am revising my count a little and calling this a large wave 3 top. Now looking for a large wave 4 drop with a minimum target of diving back to 6600 or below. Then one more higher high to complete a large wave 5 targeting 10k+. There will be plenty of opportunity still to accumulate over the course of the next couple of months as ultimately I want to see a text book EW drop back down to the 4-5k area which should shake out alot of people and starting calling BTC dead again. Thats where I will being to scale back in all my crpyto positions.






> BTC
> 
> quick update on the current count. Nothing has change. Still expecting a major 5 wave topping to complete quite soon, BTC is currently quite bullish having to produce two running flat wave 4s limiting downside targets. Causing even more people to jump in. However I expect we will find a top now that we have arrived in our wave 5 topping blue box. Technically, it could end here as it has broken the May 30 high. We will now see how far high it can muster as this phase is all the bandwagon investor jumping on exchanging hands with earlier investors who are now looking to buy lower. (that includes myself)
> 
> With the non-stop rising action, BTC is fully above the 200 day moving average, the next major correction I am targeting the red box somewhere between 5500-6600






> BTC
> 
> So far count remains intact. I see 5 waves up and now a large ABC correctional wave 2 begins. While the final 5th wave overshot my target to the upside, this is fine in an uptrend. as I have mention before, due to Fib extension, the higher this 5 wave top, the higher the target for the next 5 wave up will hit.
> 
> This should now be a multi month decline if count is correct. The only way I would count this rally dead is if it breaks below 4500. I know some have suggested this rally being just a counter trend wave B top with wave C to hit lower <3k. While in EW term, anything is possible, I personally am leaning more towards this being a major breakout move due to the fact it is very impulsive in nature off the low. Even if this is wave B top, I would expect a 3 down follow by another 5 up >13.8k (aka 5-3-5) That would possibly be my alt count.
> 
> I will definitely be adding when BTC gets back into the blue box.




Do you need any more examples of how much of a mockery you have made of your particular brand of T/A zig zag "comedy central" approach? 

You have been wrong 100% of the time.

BTC has, as its done in the past many times during its (non linear) bull runs, kept right on climbing. No T/A needed here to observe the obvious. 

This is exactly what T/A specialists dont do. T/A is supposed to be a simple approach. Use obvious historical patterns and price action to predict likely movements over a LONGER time period. 

I cant tell you where the top is, but I can tell you that based on simple observation that we definitely have a GOOD chance of beating the last price peak here with BTC bull runs. 

Predicting anything else above the previous top is fiction.

----------


## SilverRex

LTC

BTC so far has given a 3-3-3 wave move between 10-13k. While I am still leaning towards a text book EW correction for a minimum hit of 7500 or below. Just looking at BTC chart isnt enough. because for a similar count, both LTC/ETH has been dropping more in line to what I was expecting back into it's prior wave 3/4 range. If other coins are moving down as planed and BTC doesnt, then I have to consider BTC is in some sort of high level consolidation triangle (similar to what gold is doing right now), pinball between 10-13k, then breakout towards another new high.

With this, after selling all my coins/shares in May. I am scaling back into some exposure in XRP/LTC/XLM. Will keep some ammo in case crypto in general can garner further bearish momentum and hit that additional 20% drop.

----------


## FunWheelDrive

> Do you need any more examples of how much of a mockery you have made of your particular brand of T/A zig zag "comedy central" approach? 
> 
> You have been wrong 100% of the time.
> 
> BTC has, as its done in the past many times during its (non linear) bull runs, kept right on climbing. No T/A needed here to observe the obvious. 
> 
> This is exactly what T/A specialists dont do. T/A is supposed to be a simple approach. Use obvious historical patterns and price action to predict likely movements over a LONGER time period. 
> 
> I cant tell you where the top is, but I can tell you that based on simple observation that we definitely have a GOOD chance of beating the last price peak here with BTC bull runs. 
> ...




Man, STFU, nobody has ANY idea what's going to happen in the crypto space. It's all about probability and best guess. If you're such a genius obviously rolling around in your Bitcoin lambo, why don't you share your insight with us?

----------


## Kobe

> Man, STFU, nobody has ANY idea what's going to happen in the crypto space. It's all about probability and best guess. If you're such a genius obviously rolling around in your Bitcoin lambo, why don't you share your insight with us?



https://www.dailyfx.com/sentiment

They do!

Edit: Explained here: https://finance.yahoo.com/news/tradi...180000904.html

----------


## revelations

> Man, STFU, nobody has ANY idea what's going to happen in the crypto space. It's all about probability and best guess. If you're such a genius obviously rolling around in your Bitcoin lambo, why don't you share your insight with us?



I have shared my insight - you should read backwards where in (I think Nov?) I suggested buying in at 5000$. I doubt think anyone did - but thats exactly what I did. 

I did the same also back when BTC was at 300$ and all the hype was gone. Its not rocket science. 

I've been involved with BTC since late 2012 and while I certainly dont consider myself an expert, I showed how random fucking zig zag lines have failed 100% of the time here.

----------


## SilverRex

> I have shared my insight - you should read backwards where in (I think Nov?) I suggested buying in at 5000$. I doubt think anyone did - but thats exactly what I did. I did the same also back when BTC was at 300$ and all the hype was gone. Its not rocket science. 
> 
> I've been involved with BTC since late 2012 and while I certainly dont consider myself an expert, I showed how random fucking zig zag lines have failed 100% of the time here.



To me trading is an art. Not about trying to be right every single time which no on can. Even though I hate to disagree with you on the charts you quote me on. I need to lay down the principle that EW requires continuous re-counting and re-evaluation. It will always be better than shooting in the dark. You have your own systems and so do I, it is the same EW guidelines that I follow (and I only use the basic ones to keep trading simple) to offer some key levels that will help me determine if I am in a bearish trend or bullish trend. One thing that might be causing you confusion is that the EW terms, moves can often extend themselves. e.g. standard EW count 5-5-5, with extension 5-(5-5-5)-5. It is with these extension that would often stretch the rally or decline but over all count can remain intact. Dont confuse EW extension as a way to show I am incorrect. 

I am just amazed at how you are trolling me for being 100% wrong which is a bold statement when clearly if you follow all my post it is far from it.
If you are so incline to point out all the issues with how I use TA, why dont you also quote me on the following because all of my views are all based on the same EW TA I use.

May 23 2018 - I said if BTC 6k doesnt hold, it will be headed to 3k
Aug 17 2018 - I have started to switch more of a bearish tone unless BTC can break >8500 which it didnt and a very large ABC pattern is at play
Aug 28 2018 - I started counting the move up being a corrective ABC and warned (get ready for back down to 5k and even 3k) 
Sep 19 2018 - When XRP made a pop >31c I targeted the 200MA at >50c
Nov 06 2018 - Again saying XRP 47c must be hold or back down she goes
Mar 22 2019 - When no on cares I spotted a reverse ascending triangle pattern in the 3k zone. get ready for some upside

----------


## Kobe

> To me trading is an art. Not about trying to be right every single time which no on can. Even though I hate to disagree with you on the charts you quote me on. I need to lay down the principle that EW requires continuous re-counting and re-evaluation. It will always be better than shooting in the dark. You have your own systems and so do I, it is the same EW guidelines that I follow (and I only use the basic ones to keep trading simple) to offer some key levels that will help me determine if I am in a bearish trend or bullish trend.




Most traders are wrong about 45% of the time, but they TP (Take profit) to cover SL (Stop Lose) - When your trading Crypto/any stock you should not look at it as I made X Amount of money but my ROI is X (Long-term)

This is extremely similar to poker except in poker we can use ADJ ROI as we get into coinflips 70/30 spots and its obvious when it's one of those spots...


As BTC follows EW I think you should open up your BLX chart on Tradingview - and anyone trading right now with anything less than a hourly is out of their mind. 

I have a friend telling me he doesn't even look at daily charts, i was like wtf? 

I don't think people should be flammed for incorrect suggestions (Hell 90%+ of traders are losing traders including myself) so i realized to stay on the sidelines unless I find a better odds only trade. 

This whole run though has been parabolic IMO and I would not be the least bit surprised with us going to new lows because of it or retest. 

Why?
You have Hidden bearish Divergence on every indicator possible for basically this whole rally.
You had NO Volume at the bottom which is one of the key indicators
There is minimal new people getting into BTC (This is not a bull run) ask any youtuber they aren't getting new subs - in the previous bull run they got a bunch of new subs, there is interest. 


2014 Volume 
» Click image for larger version

2018 Volume
» Click image for larger version

My opinion though.

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

right now BTC has given us a perfect 3-3-5 waves for a A=C move. This 'can' be the completion of this correction and new highs are ahead. The low yesterday must hold. If failure to hold would imply the beginning of a failed A=C pattern and my alt count of hitting the 7500-8000 will begin.

----------


## Kobe

> BTC
> 
> right now BTC has given us a perfect 3-3-5 waves for a A=C move. This 'can' be the completion of this correction and new highs are ahead. The low yesterday must hold. If failure to hold would imply the beginning of a failed A=C pattern and my alt count of hitting the 7500-8000 will begin.




What kind of odds will you give me that we make a new low (under $3,100) before we make a new high ($20,000)

No i won't do 1:1 Because there is so many other options where we can drop 8k 7k 6k 5k 4k etc and go to new highs, I'm saying WE NEED to go under the previous low ($3,100)

----------


## SilverRex

> What kind of odds will you give me that we make a new low (under $3,100) before we make a new high ($20,000)
> 
> No i won't do 1:1 Because there is so many other options where we can drop 8k 7k 6k 5k 4k etc and go to new highs, I'm saying WE NEED to go under the previous low ($3,100)



I will consider new lows if BTC breaks below 4500, thats how low it needs to hit to invalidate the current count/up move. Otherwise I am still expecting the next major move to be to the upside (once this correction ends)

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

With the large A=C corrective ABC structure I mention from previous post, btc now has 5 up and 3 down. perfectly landed in the 38-61% retracement zone. As long as it does not break a new low under 9071. If it does, I will have to consider the journey back down to 7500-8000 back on the radar. Given all coins like ETH/LTC has already corrected significantly like a major wave 2 down. My primary count remains potentially BTC has bottomed and a new cycle up is about to being.

----------


## SilverRex

LTC

I think this is much easier to count then BTC. it is possible LTC wave 2 may have been completed. BTC nearly broken it's wave C low at 9071 and invalidated the ABC setup. So will watch that closely. but until it does, leaning towards correction being finished. The alt count I see is a more drawn out wave 2 and we are now working in a wave c of b up follow by another wave lower still. The prior wave 4 has the tendency to act such a magnet during any significant corrections.

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

lets go back and review BTC count again. so far 9071 remains to hold. I have two paths on bitcoin and somehow it is moving a bit different than all the alt coins. In a way BTC is more bullish then the alt counts. all the alt coins looked like they are moving down into their large degree wave 2 correction and some even new lows. yet BTC remains to consolidate. I have already scaled back into the sector (light exposure) due to the off chance that as long as 9071 doesnt break, I will view the consolidation as just another large wave 4 correction. Once the consolidation completes, BTC has the chance to breakout and back test the ATH near 20k. This then will setup what could be a big bull trap or longer term double top.

The risk is certainly there with BTC neither at 20k nor is it down into the blue box which I have always been waiting for (to load up the boat) if and when 9071 breaks then I will expect the bottom to take shape in the blue box for a wave C of 2 low. Otherwise the orange count will be yet another up swing in BTC to tag 20k to complete a full 5 waves pattern which included an extended wave 3 structure which is pretty impulsive

----------


## SilverRex

LTC

when I talked about in May/June how once the sector completes 5 wave top, we will enter a multi month correction.decline with plenty of opportunity to get back in. It was not a joke. or a guess. it is a system I follow and often it offers a good guide to help manage your risk along side what ever other reason or strategy you may use to trade this space or any other markets. certainly nothing is ever guaranteed in life, even being wrong at times, but when things do move accordingly, it is a beautiful thing to watch.

right now BTC is at the point of no return, its where the rubber meets the road. it is awfully close to 9071 which is my line in the sand and keeping the triangle/consolidation pattern valid. breaking this would again slaughter all the alt coins. and LTC will then may even push towards the 78 fib retracement level around 40-50. Until that happens. I just have to stick to my original count and the blue box between 38-68% retracement is where the bottom lands. it is right at the end of the blue box. the drawn out A=C played out with a pretty clear mini 5 wave count to the down side after achieve the higher wave b top.

----------


## speedog

So 5+ years ago, it was all about how Bitcoin was going to be everywhere, you'd buy your groceries with it, you'd buy your fuel with it, etc, etc, etc and yet here we are in 2019 with less than 50 Bitcoin ATM's in the city and one still can not go to Superstore and buy groceries with Bitcoin, same for fuel and most other things. Regular ATM's, they have to number in the thousands in the city and the number of Interac/credit card terminals has to be in the ten's of thousands.

What happened to all of the Bitcoin predictions, seems to be an absolute failure as an everyday currency?

----------


## revelations

> So 5+ years ago, it was all about how Bitcoin was going to be everywhere, you'd buy your groceries with it, you'd buy your fuel with it, etc, etc, etc and yet here we are in 2019 with less than 50 Bitcoin ATM's in the city and one still can not go to Superstore and buy groceries with Bitcoin, same for fuel and most other things. Regular ATM's, they have to number in the thousands in the city and the number of Interac/credit card terminals has to be in the ten's of thousands.
> 
> What happened to all of the Bitcoin predictions, seems to be an absolute failure as an everyday currency?



One of the founders had a podcast - BTC suffered from infighting and indecision - one faction wanted BTC as 'digital gold' and the other as a transaction currency - guess which side won?

----------


## pheoxs

> So 5+ years ago, it was all about how Bitcoin was going to be everywhere, you'd buy your groceries with it, you'd buy your fuel with it, etc, etc, etc and yet here we are in 2019 with less than 50 Bitcoin ATM's in the city and one still can not go to Superstore and buy groceries with Bitcoin, same for fuel and most other things. Regular ATM's, they have to number in the thousands in the city and the number of Interac/credit card terminals has to be in the ten's of thousands.
> 
> What happened to all of the Bitcoin predictions, seems to be an absolute failure as an everyday currency?



Simply put, Blockstream fucked it all up on purpose.

----------


## SilverRex

btc

just a quick update. BTC triangle consolidation continues to remain valid. we just had a higher wave c low at 9321 which imo will now be the key level to watch. I have been scaling in crypto shares and coins in the last few weeks. We will soon find out if this was indeed the right move on my part. a nice micro 5 waves off 9321 and so I expect resistance for a near term top around 11200 will be imminent. Might add to my position during a 3 wave pull back for wave E or sub 2 with a tight stop

Again I am leaning towards this being the prefer count just because other coins like LTC has fully corrected to my buy zone. I would hate to see alt coins giving back all the gains this year. But if 9321 breaks follow by 9071 then the blue box will be my next buying area.

----------


## SilverRex

blx index

this index is a combined BTC price index for all the major crypto exchanges. you can make of it what you will.

----------


## Kobe

> blx index
> 
> this index is a combined BTC price index for all the major crypto exchanges. you can make of it what you will.



When my moon?

» Click image for larger version

 :Frown:

----------


## SilverRex

btc

the moment of truth is upon us. we have a potential completion of ABC or ABCDE move done. breakout pointing to a back test of 20k top. break of 9321 to me means consolidation pattern fail and we are very ready for the 7000-8000 area.

----------


## pheoxs

> btc
> 
> the moment of truth is upon us. we have a potential completion of ABC or ABCDE move done. breakout pointing to a back test of 20k top. break of 9321 to me means consolidation pattern fail and we are very ready for the 7000-8000 area.



So then 15k next week most likely

----------


## revelations

> So then 15k next week most likely



Only if the WXYZ wave pattern comes into play, and not the ABCDE....... /sarcasm

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

big move is coming soon. the current correctional wave E or sub 2 ABC has fully retraced hitting 61.8% this would be text book if price were to begin to melt up from here. My own mental stop is 9321, will scale back or exit all my crpyto's if this is broken. Otherwise I am holding onto dear lift for this near 3 month consolidation pattern to breakup to the top side.

----------


## SilverRex

btc

get your pop corn and fasten your seat belt. while consolidation after a run usually results in continuation of the previous trend. that is Up. the verdict is still out until it makes the move one way or the other.

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

the triangle consolidation is really getting to a pivotal point. watching the 9321 level very closely, if this breaks, then it is a failed consolidation flag and possibly a water decline to 7000 level area. Will be scaling back on all my positions if 9321 is taking out
edit: triangle invalidation, while 9321 remains the last line in the sand, im scaling out some of my position .

----------


## speedog

You, sir, should become a comedian.

----------


## Kobe

He meant if it breaks tringle short the shit out of it, which i did..  :Big Grin: 


Sick system overload on bitmex

----------


## revelations

Pure spec on my part, but I would be jumping in long now at ~8600 (based on previous dumps like this, not WXYZ)

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

back in June I was anticipating a topping that would follow a multi-month decline. While BTC was mostly consolidated sideways but the real decline/dump happened this week. It has so far touched just near the top of the blue box which has always been my correction zone after counting a 5 waves off the 2018 Nov low (with an extended 3rd wave) It was unfortunate for this drop because all the alt coins was already beaten up badly from BTC just moving side ways and a breakdown would severely push all the alt coins even lower. It is what it is, BTC continues to be the main benchmark for this sector, the rest just follows. So when BTC bottoms, alt coins may offer an even better risk/reward setup.

The big question now, where will the bottom land? so far there are multiple of confluence at the 8000 level. 200 day moving average, oversold RSI, previous volume zone as well as 38% fib level. All of this could suggest regardless of trend, it can stage a rally round this area.

looking at BTC in 2016 it had a similar scenario where it consolidated for months after a strong showing which resulted in a breakdown like we saw this week, tagged the 200 day moving average then never looked back once. Mind you those that like or follow price projection target by measuring the previous drop. in 2016 it had a A=C pattern which is typical if this is a 3 waves ABC . ABC are correctional wave counts which are counter trends to the larger trend. If the trend is up, then every correction normally produces a 3 wave decline, follow by a 5 wave up cycle continuing upwards. 

if BTC does another A=C pattern like it did in 2016, it would mean there is still a bit more to go and needs to reach into the 7000 zone. The strategy is always been scaling out when it is in a topping phase, and scaling in slowly when it is in a bottoming phase. the 8000 level is a good first entry, then depending on how low she goes, I will add to my position accordingly. 

if BTC bottoms in the 7700-8000 level, I still view this A=C drop as wave 4 with wave 5 targeting 20k before an even more severe drop/correction occurs. However if BTC reaches down to the 5-6k zone. Then the drop is too steep to be counted as a wave 4, which make is easier to count this as a larger wave 2 count then wave 3 which is the strongest wave in a trend.

----------


## Kobe

> Pure spec on my part, but I would be jumping in long now at ~8600 (based on previous dumps like this, not WXYZ)



from my easy perspective. going to stop it $7520, 6050, $6622


Then it can bounce again to whatever it goes up and I'm most likely going to short again after... 

I don't think a bounce is coming yet but I think we retest $9000 before the bigger dump. 


BTC IS A SCAM (TETHER ASPECT OF IT)

USD IS A BIGGER SCAM

But in all honestly anyone that thinks this whole move up was very sustainable is delusional IMO there was no resistance, no sellers and they basically just sitting in their traps right now..

With that said I did TP a bit, and will prob increase SL from 10.5k to 11k (Was 12.4k before) I am pretty leveraged on this trade though gambling a bit and it's def a bigger short on my part, prob more then I should of but YOLO and I really think we can go sub 3k still (not before a bounce) Can re-analyze position if we break above 9 which i feel is unlikely.

Edit: I also did close out ETH Long @ $210 i was really hoping it would not correlate with BTC and was hoping "ALT Season" but it didn't seem like the case so I decided to close it was hoping for higher ETH 235ish or $500s.. Oh well..

----------


## SilverRex

btc

after the sharp decline on breaking the consolidation, it is now forming a bear flag. Will see if it can head lower. Would be nice to see it hit 7777 for a strong bounce.

----------


## SilverRex

btc

the bear flag came to fruition and gave us the lower price. I moved back into the sector at around btc 7777. So far a double bottom and is holding. Even if she breaks down further I think it will be some sort of ending diagonal looking at maybe 7500 would my target however I still believe a near term bottom is imminent regardless of over all trend. Of course my personal bias tells me this potentially could be 'the' bottom.

----------


## SilverRex

BTC

I have been all back in when BTC hit 7777, while it is trending higher at around 8444 as of this post. I can see potentially it could still suddenly sell off a make a lower low under 7700. If this happens I think this will be a gift and anyone buying that level will need to be swift and quick. If this opportunity present itself I will certainly add more. Otherwise I am preparing for the next up cycle to resume to the upside

----------


## S-FLY

> BTC
> 
> I have been all back in when BTC hit 7777, while it is trending higher at around 8444 as of this post. I can see potentially it could still suddenly sell off a make a lower low under 7700. If this happens I think this will be a gift and anyone buying that level will need to be swift and quick. If this opportunity present itself I will certainly add more. Otherwise I am preparing for the next up cycle to resume to the upside



Here's your gift today. Are you adding more?

----------


## pheoxs

Am I doing this right?

----------


## SilverRex

> Here's your gift today. Are you adding more?



yes

----------


## S-FLY

> yes



Appeared to have been a good move.

----------


## killramos

> Am I doing this right?



Yup

----------


## BavarianBeast

Technical analysis on bitcoin is pure comedy gold.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Am I doing this right?



The award for Best Post Of October, 2019!

----------


## Kobe

> BTC
> 
> I have been all back in when BTC hit 7777, while it is trending higher at around 8444 as of this post. I can see potentially it could still suddenly sell off a make a lower low under 7700. If this happens I think this will be a gift and anyone buying that level will need to be swift and quick. If this opportunity present itself I will certainly add more. Otherwise I am preparing for the next up cycle to resume to the upside



Update as of last nights actions? And 30% increase  :Smilie:  (When i had the benefit of longing but sold a bit early $9ks)

Are we going down or up from here? Reasoning? 

I'm going to get burned here im sure im setting a 100X leverage (Which i never do @ $9207 (Bitstamp) And reinforcing if we end day below 200MA

It suicide but sometimes we need to yolo  :Smilie: 

Edit: just got purchased at $9207... inb4 liquidation

----------


## SilverRex

> Update as of last nights actions? And 30% increase  (When i had the benefit of longing but sold a bit early $9ks)
> 
> Are we going down or up from here? Reasoning? 
> 
> I'm going to get burned here im sure im setting a 100X leverage (Which i never do @ $9207 (Bitstamp) And reinforcing if we end day below 200MA
> 
> It suicide but sometimes we need to yolo 
> 
> Edit: just got purchased at $9207... inb4 liquidation



Well with this move I expect the bottom to be in and like all my previous analysis, I am expecting this first move over 10k to be wave 1. I dipped into GBTC 8.4s last week and sold this morning for 30%. Will loko for a pull back into the low 8000s to reload. I will try not to get to cute so leaving most of my coins.shares to ride the move significantly higher.

----------


## pheoxs

> I'm going to get burned here im sure im setting a 100X leverage (Which i never do @ $9207 (Bitstamp) And reinforcing if we end day below 200MA



Care to explain this? Like, are you hoping BTC goes up or down and what sort of $ would you make either way with say a 1k increase/decrease? Just curious

----------


## Kobe

> Care to explain this? Like, are you hoping BTC goes up or down and what sort of $ would you make either way with say a 1k increase/decrease? Just curious



Sorry Bitmex.com lets you use leverage for trading, it's fun 100X is straight gambling but the site is legit. 

You need to deposit BTC for XBY 

1XBY = 1USD 


There is a referral link I can give you, im not sure if either one of us benefits though... I guess you get 10% fee discount for 6 months.

----------


## Buster

> Technical analysis on bitcoin is pure comedy gold.



I'm convinced this thread is punking us.

----------


## revelations

Anyone planning on HODL'ing more crypto (not just BTC) in expectation of a global economic and financial slow down? Im seeing a lot more countries jumping into Gold and Crypto lately.

----------


## Kobe

> Anyone planning on HODL'ing more crypto (not just BTC) in expectation of a global economic and financial slow down? Im seeing a lot more countries jumping into Gold and Crypto lately.



This is what worries me actually, a "Global recession" which seem like a very high probability. 

I'm not exactly sure if holding BTC is the best bet, I feel it's most likely better than holding in any USD asset, but then BTC is also pegged to USD. 

1USD = 1.31CAD


BTC Value

$9470USD or $12,452CAD

If the USD was to fall and take the CAD down (even if not as bad) would mean value of BTC holding in CAD would also decrease I'm assuming? * This is my main question/concern.. i really just don't know*

It's a slippery slope in that aspect, having a strong USD has benefited me, but it's going to hurt me also when it comes tumbling down and I'm really not sure what the best way to go is? (I've had to keep money in USD for sites and benefited me with USD booming vs CAD) - We like when our investments do well becuase of the currency it's correlated 2 doing better than our currency but it creates greed and not seeing the outcomes. 

Do we look at BTC from a EUR or KRW or CNY aspect? I personally think those will get less effected then BTCUSD but all of them will be effected by a global recession. 

I also think USDT is nearing it's lifetime as well pretty soon here. I mean come on: https://bitcoinist.com/tether-keeps-...llion-lawsuit/

They were already investigated prior and showed they only had 1.7trill or 2.1 trill usd in assets total and there is 4.1trillion now and the same logic has been used

MORE USDT printed because price going up so worth more
MORE USDT printed because price going down so we need more! 

With gold the reasoning is to create a stable pegged currency (not usd) holding something physical with value - but I just don't see this happening again, but then again china and russia are both stocking up on gold reserves lately. 

I think there will be some blockchain technology used in one way or another I'm just not sure how it will be done. 

With all that said I'd rather hold in Gold or BTC or ETH (Not most of the ALTS) rather than USD, but I also feel i might be biased against USD, not really sure how to go about it.  :Frown:

----------


## revelations

> With all that said I'd rather hold in Gold or BTC or ETH (Not most of the ALTS) rather than USD, but I also feel i might be biased against USD, not really sure how to go about it.



I think this is the best takeaway here - divest in things that have historically done well. 

Anyone found BTC Options opportunities? (vehicles to use)

----------


## pheoxs

So it's been a while since we've had an updated technical analysis for bitcoin.

Given the recent advances in quantum computing and the political climate in Sudan I applied a forward Rocky analysis to the recent price history. I'm pretty sure based on this it'll break 10k$ by the end of the months, so easy 20% returns to all of you. You can thank me in advance.

----------


## killramos

The joke that never gets old

----------


## themack89

> I think this is the best takeaway here - divest in things that have historically done well. 
> 
> Anyone found BTC Options opportunities? (vehicles to use)



Yes. Right now BTC Options are my primary investment vehicle. That and some biotechs.

CME Group Bitcoin Options

Deribit - Bitcoin Options denominated in BTC

I should say up front: make sure you understand how all of your greeks work (and especially implied volatility), and the dangers of running out of liquidity. You'll need a lot of patience to trade these things, and probably nerves of steel.

----------


## revelations

> Yes. Right now BTC Options are my primary investment vehicle. That and some biotechs.
> 
> CME Group Bitcoin Options
> 
> Deribit - Bitcoin Options denominated in BTC
> 
> I should say up front: make sure you understand how all of your greeks work (and especially implied volatility), and the dangers of running out of liquidity. You'll need a lot of patience to trade these things, and probably nerves of steel.




Thanks, IV and others are still at stage 101 for me - but that seems to be the road to take (not just for BTC either).

No immediate plans on Naked puts yet!!! (unlikely I could get these at this stage)

----------


## themack89

> Thanks, IV and others are still at stage 101 for me - but that seems to be the road to take (not just for BTC either).
> 
> No immediate plans on Naked puts yet!!! (unlikely I could get these at this stage)



Ah, if you're brand new, this is the order I suggest you learn them in:

Delta, Theta, Vega/Imp Vol, Gamma, and Rho if you wanna get cute. And then learn some basic spreads and figure out how they interact with each greek.

Eventually you'll just start thinking like "ok I want to be long delta, short volatility, theta neutral" and you'll just construct your spreads instead of memorizing them.

If you're a paper/theoretical guy, I got some good options textbooks for you. Send me a pm if you want.

----------


## Buster

> The joke that never gets old



The smart play in this time of volatility, clearly, is to take physical possession of your BTC.

----------


## pheoxs

> So it's been a while since we've had an updated technical analysis for bitcoin.
> 
> Given the recent advances in quantum computing and the political climate in Sudan I applied a forward Rocky analysis to the recent price history. I'm pretty sure based on this it'll break 10k$ by the end of the months, so easy 20% returns to all of you. You can thank me in advance.



So bitcoin was 8,666$ when I posted this. Today it's 9,500$ so I was pretty fucking close when I predicted 10k by the end of the month. Just sayin'

----------


## Buster

That's just plate tectonics

----------


## pheoxs

> So bitcoin was 8,666$ when I posted this. Today it's 9,500$ so I was pretty fucking close when I predicted 10k by the end of the month. Just sayin'



So I was 2 weeks off but sure enough here we are above 10k. I'm basically a speculative master at this point.

One year ago today BTC was 3400$, today its 10,400$ .... pretty solid return. Bring on the next crash.

----------


## arcticcat522

I work with a guy who is putting all the money he has into bit coin. He says it can't go down because it's going to get harder to mine in May or something like that. 

It's hard to talk to him about it because  :crazy nut: , but he is fully committed. 

I kind of want to get a few hundred dollars worth though. I gamble now and then.

----------


## revelations

I didnt want to post a T/A chart here until I spent some time (months) looking at the concept and results - I've always been more keen on long term T/A (as opposed to short term, which is generally just noise). The idea is to find order on a longer time scale. 

The BTC digital scarcity in relation to price, can be modeled on a chart (same as Gold). 

I dont claim to understand the math on this, but they have 'fit' this chart back test (always dubious at first). 

The big test will be towards the later half of this year when it predicts a rise to about 40,000 USD per BTC by the end of 2020. We should be seeing more movement upwards by summer though. 

https://digitalik.net/btc/

Either way, HODLing is the key here - the founders of BTC intended for it to be a STORE of value (not as an exchange method) and this is what they have done. 


» Click image for larger version

----------


## Kobe

Better question is who is shorting this. 

I feel shorting is so much more exciting then just holding. 

My random prediction - $10,900 - $11,400 and down to $5ks.. Or $10,600 if its really bearish...
Also an added note Fuck the USD and BTC is the future. I really love BTC though. 

*Not financial advice I just find this enjoyable and to many people bullish again. 

Sentiment is huge though I've learned and I think it's why stocks keep going up. (That and the fucken FED)





> I work with a guy who is putting all the money he has into bit coin. He says it can't go down because it's going to get harder to mine in May or something like that. 
> 
> It's hard to talk to him about it because , but he is fully committed. 
> 
> I kind of want to get a few hundred dollars worth though. I gamble now and then.





Friend has a mining farm in Manitoba they spent about $100,000 on it he says it costs around $8,200-$8,400 to mine right now but with all the new machines on the markets bitmain is just crushing, must cost millions to update mining devices I never did consider that.

----------


## pheoxs

> Friend has a mining farm in Manitoba they spent about $100,000 on it he says it costs around $8,200-$8,400 to mine right now but with all the new machines on the markets bitmain is just crushing, must cost millions to update mining devices I never did consider that.



It's always been that way. The mining difficulty just keeps rising. If you throw numbers in with the hashrate vs cost of a ASIC it looks hella profitable. But if you consider that every single day you make slightly less coins and actually look at the area under the cover ... most miners you barely recover your initial investment after electricity is factored in once you factor in the lead time and shipping and such.

The only people that make bank are bitmain who keep selling all the miners and the ones that get the next generation of miners right away

----------


## revelations

Holy crap, ALL the cryptocoins took a 50% bath the last month or so. 

This has got to be the best time to buy since, last time this happened!

----------


## msommers

Last time I bought crypto, the key with all the keys "died by accident." The currency still seems like the Wild West right now.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Last time I bought crypto, the key with all the keys "died by accident." The currency still seems like the Wild West right now.



Just now?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Just now?



I think it's likely a reference to the Quadriga guy who stole everyone's money and faked his death in India.

----------


## revelations

Never, ever trust exchanges for anything but transactions. If you have not learned by now that your own storage is best (combined with offline paper backups).... its caveat emptor.

----------


## revelations

Having said 'buy BTC' - seeing the price pattern in play at the moment, I would give it a couple of days for the bottom to appear. I think we are a few days away from a drop down further.

----------


## pheoxs

> Having said 'buy BTC' - seeing the price pattern in play at the moment, I would give it a couple of days for the bottom to appear. I think we are a few days away from a drop down further.



If it gets to the 3,XXX range I'm gonna jump on some for sure. Maybe in the 4's but not sure.

----------


## revelations

Im quite surprised how well coupled BTC is with the money markets.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

So is there any point throwing some money at Bitcoin or Ripple right now and seeing what happens to it? I don't know shit about this as is evident but my friend is starting up right now with someone experienced guiding her, she asked if I want to through some seed money into her experiment and see where it goes. 

Worth it?

----------


## pheoxs

> So is there any point throwing some money at Bitcoin or Ripple right now and seeing what happens to it? I don't know shit about this as is evident but my friend is starting up right now with someone experienced guiding her, she asked if I want to through some seed money into her experiment and see where it goes. 
> 
> Worth it?



If you wanna buy some and gamble on your own, sure. However reading "someone experience guiding her" sounds like a scam and I'd run the fuck away.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> If you wanna buy some and gamble on your own, sure. However reading "someone experience guiding her" sounds like a scam and I'd run the fuck away.



Let me worry about the credentials of the people doing it, I'm just more interested in is this still a thing with a future or worth gambling a bit of seed money on for something to do?

----------


## msommers

Online poker seems like a better use of money

----------


## Kobe

> Online poker seems like a better use of money



<3 Online poker right now is the best thing that happened since Moneymaker won the WSOP Main event.

I'm now counting in CERB cheques I've won not Bottles of wine.

Please do not play online poker guys, you fucken suck, go invest that money into ANYTHING your ROI will be better 99% of the time but if someone is stupid and wants to play from here though I'm willing to give action though.

----------


## revelations

> So is there any point throwing some money at Bitcoin or Ripple right now and seeing what happens to it? I don't know shit about this as is evident but my friend is starting up right now with someone experienced guiding her, she asked if I want to through some seed money into her experiment and see where it goes. 
> 
> Worth it?



Put your cash into some coins that a) have privacy by default and b) can be made quantum resistant (or already are). 

Coins like DASH would definitely fall into that category. Even more obscure, secure Quantum-resistant coins like QRL (which has great support but zero marketing) are absolute bargains at the moment. 

Now is the time to get in - no one is talking about crypto at the moment. I was hoping for a BTC dump again, but that did not materialize.

- - - Updated - - -




> Online poker seems like a better use of money



Online poker did not get me 10,000x ROI.

----------


## msommers

10,000x ROI! Well done. You've done better 99.99% of people who have invested in Crypto.

----------


## Kobe

> 10,000x ROI! Well done. You've done better 99.99% of people who have invested in Crypto.



It's why people lose money in poker as well, they remember the 1 time they had 10,000 ROI in some tournament they won and expect it to be consistent. 

Doesn't work like that, nor does it work like that in Cryptos. avg good trader has like 5-9% ROI 


Poker, can be all over the place if you only play 1 game or if you only make 1 trade...

----------


## beyond_ban

> It's why people lose money in poker as well, they remember the 1 time they had 10,000 ROI in some tournament they won and expect it to be consistent. 
> 
> Doesn't work like that, nor does it work like that in Cryptos. avg good trader has like 5-9% ROI 
> 
> 
> Poker, can be all over the place if you only play 1 game or if you only make 1 trade...



$75/hr to do something you love from the comfort of anywhere with an internet connection does not seem so bad. 

Is an ~11% ROI your average over a longer period of time?

----------


## vengie

> <3 Online poker right now is the best thing that happened since Moneymaker won the WSOP Main event.
> 
> I'm now counting in CERB cheques I've won not Bottles of wine.
> 
> Please do not play online poker guys, you fucken suck, go invest that money into ANYTHING your ROI will be better 99% of the time but if someone is stupid and wants to play from here though I'm willing to give action though.



Serious question, but might sound dumb... how does someone actually get good at online poker? are you running analytics in the background? how do they deter cheating like that?
In person you can read body language... but online, you don't have much to go off?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Serious question, but might sound dumb... how does someone actually get good at online poker? are you running analytics in the background? how do they deter cheating like that?
> In person you can read body language... but online, you don't have much to go off?



Focus and discipline are a good start. That'll beat most players.

----------


## revelations

> 10,000x ROI! Well done. You've done better 99.99% of people who have invested in Crypto.



Its not a competition. Buying into crypto at the lulls (present) has always worked when one considers the long term return. 

Not only did i buy into BTC back when it was 300$ and 5000$, but also heated my garage with a mining rig back in 2013.

----------


## Kobe

It's a bit lower over a much larger sample size. 

Poker has an Adjusted ROI (What you should of won getting it in bad or good) and ROI (What you earned) I think my adj ROI is around 7.5-8% over a much larger sample but I'm not exactly sure because I play more than 1 site and it's not combined + they dont track properly in the database only Pokerstars tracks properly. 

Solid job on the math though helps when USD is so strong since thats in USD...

----------


## Kobe

> Serious question, but might sound dumb... how does someone actually get good at online poker? are you running analytics in the background? how do they deter cheating like that?
> In person you can read body language... but online, you don't have much to go off?



A lot of studying, if someone tells you they are good at poker and doesn't study they are full of shit. 
Analyzing data and being honest with yourself helps a lot. 

There is just so much but tools like PIO help. https://www.piosolver.com/ you can watch a tutorial on how it works there and realizing what it does to balance ranges. 







> Focus and discipline are a good start. That'll beat most players.



Chasing losses and tilt is def what kills most people but if you make bad fundamental mistakes over and over it wont allow you to win in the long run with that play.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I for sure just play poker for entertainment only. My losses are the cost of that entertainment. It takes a lot of work to do it as a job.

----------


## msommers

Playing poker you can eventually get the skills to lessen your chances of losing money. With Crytpo you're still at the mercy of the market, a volatile market at that.

If you're going to bet on something, poker seems like a better choice. Course I don't do either, dabble in rather boring investing instead actually

----------


## Kobe

> Playing poker you can eventually get the skills to lessen your chances of losing money. With Crytpo you're still at the mercy of the market, a volatile market at that.
> 
> If you're going to bet on something, poker seems like a better choice. Course I don't do either, dabble in rather boring investing instead actually



I really disagree because 90% of people are losing money in poker it's just like 90% of traders are losing money as well. 

But you can't put money on a pokersite and just earn money after 20 hours of studying (Which is nothing and 90% of people don't do) 

But if you leave money in a stock/crypto you believe in over a couple years your odds of making money on the stock/crypto are much higher than poker. 

It's similar in a lot of aspects though you can study all that technical analysis crap, use proper bankroll managment in both and have a higher chance to get a positive ROI on your money but you could study for 20hours or 100 hours learning TA if you do not believe in what you are doing and start to chase losses day trading you will lose more over a large sample. 

I'd be willing to bet on anyone here that doesn't play poker full time (There is 1 other beyond member for sure not sure if he is active anymore) that if they did play poker their ROI would be worse than if they invested it into crypto/stocks over a sample that could be discussed..

5,000 games of poker or 1 year in a crypto. (Some legit one not like bitconnect) 

I'd bet you will lose more in poker than in any crypto and yes Poker is volatile thats why we need a longer timeframe. (1 year is really short too) 


Market is volatile but if you look at it over a larger time frame it's not that bad.

You have guys like Joe007 on bitfinex who of course has capital but he also does know what he is doing and does crush trading it.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## msommers

Agree to disagree, it's ok. No really it is.

----------


## liquid1010

So I'm going to need some education here - as I'm totally new to crypto. Quite frankly I'm just poking around to learn, and opened an account with CoinBerry.

If I look at the Buy/Sell spread, it's over $500 ($12,525 to sell and $13,029 to buy). Is this typical of an exchange to have a 4% spread between Buy/Sell? Seems absurd.

----------


## max_boost

Find what it is you don’t do well in life and don’t do that thing lol

Work smart not hard but chances are you gotta work hard to figure out how to work smart. 

Fortune favours the bold. You go Kobe. 

As I get older, simplify and accepting one’s limitations. I can’t beat the market so I’ll go with the market. 

I use to think I could be a day trader and poker player. I’m glad I kept my day job.

----------


## Kobe

> So I'm going to need some education here - as I'm totally new to crypto. Quite frankly I'm just poking around to learn, and opened an account with CoinBerry.
> 
> If I look at the Buy/Sell spread, it's over $500 ($12,525 to sell and $13,029 to buy). Is this typical of an exchange to have a 4% spread between Buy/Sell? Seems absurd.





God no thats horrible, be careful with coinberry and do some research, on sites like bitmex the spreads are only $0.50

----------


## revelations

BTC price appears to correlate to the S2F model as mentioned months ago - its projecting 15,000 USD by Sept/Oct. 

https://digitalik.net/btc/




> I didnt want to post a T/A chart here until I spent some time (months) looking at the concept and results - I've always been more keen on long term T/A (as opposed to short term, which is generally just noise). The idea is to find order on a longer time scale. 
> 
> The BTC digital scarcity in relation to price, can be modeled on a chart (same as Gold). 
> 
> I dont claim to understand the math on this, but they have 'fit' this chart back test (always dubious at first). 
> 
> The big test will be towards the later half of this year when it predicts a rise to about 40,000 USD per BTC by the end of 2020. *We should be seeing more movement upwards by summer though.*

----------


## Mogg

I am starting to get excited about crypto again!

What exchanges are people using that allow CDN deposits and have reasonable fees/ spread? Anything beat shakepay?

----------


## pheoxs

BTC broke above 12k and climbing ... curious if we'll see another run up in the fall towards November then a crash for Christmas / Chinese New Year. Happened a few times so far. 15k for October might be possible.

----------


## revelations

We could potentially see a lot more than that if the financial systems start to dump in the fall, as has happened many times. Our own currency is going to take a hit as well given the amount of fiscal stupidity thats about to happen with the departure of fiscal restraint from this country. 

I have been telling everyone to load up on physical precious metals as well as crypto - in a diverse portfolio.

----------


## revelations

Something to keep a watch on - BTC to GOLD price. 

https://www.buybitcoinworldwide.com/...price-in-gold/

----------


## nzwasp

Aiya, the taxes with crypto are way more complicated than I first realized. 

I misthought that I didnt have to pay any tax just holding crypto altcoins until I sold into Canadian or US or whatever fiat currency....wrong.

So now I have a $500 capital gain I didnt pay in 2017 and a couple of big losses I also didnt realize in 2018 and 2019. And then this year I will have a bit of a gain maybe - see if the price rebounds. I was starting to work out all my shit on paper and then got recommended to just plug all my wallets into cointracker.io which just works out all the years for me.

If anyone is in the same boat here is my cointracker ref:
https://www.cointracker.io/i/ByTyFa8dSyhs

Filed my 2017 and 2018 adjustments and got billed around $400 for both years this morning, not bad. The interest on the amount was about $35

----------


## pheoxs

> BTC broke above 12k and climbing ... curious if we'll see another run up in the fall towards November then a crash for Christmas / Chinese New Year. Happened a few times so far. 15k for October might be possible.



Nov 6th price: 15,467$

Just sayin'

----------


## BavarianBeast

Does anyone know the story of this coin? 

https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/rublix/

----------


## revelations

> BTC price appears to correlate to the S2F model as mentioned months ago - its projecting 15,000 USD by Sept/Oct. 
> 
> https://digitalik.net/btc/



Its a little behind, but definite correlation. Have been watching S2F for months and waiting for it to confirm the upwards move. 

Looks like 26k possible by year end.

----------


## ExtraSlow

market cap like 1/300th as big as Dogecoin. seems reputable and legit.

----------


## ercchry

> Does anyone know the story of this coin? 
> 
> https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/rublix/



This name is familiar... I think there is a Calgary connection

Edit: texted you...

----------


## pheoxs

> Its a little behind, but definite correlation. Have been watching S2F for months and waiting for it to confirm the upwards move. 
> 
> Looks like 26k possible by year end.



I doubt that high. Almost every year it peaks mid Dec then crashes leading into Chinese New Years

----------


## pheoxs

> Nov 6th price: 15,467$
> 
> Just sayin'



Nov 16th: 16,550$; up another 10% this week.

I wonder if we'll start seeing it in the news again soon. That cause a big spike in price last time as everyone was like omg its 15k$ now!!! and rushed and bought some. Curious if that'll happen again as we close in on 20k or if it'll remind people and they'll dump coins for cash to help with covid.

----------


## pheoxs

> Nov 6th price: 15,467$






> Nov 16th: 16,550$; up another 10% this week.
> 
> I wonder if we'll start seeing it in the news again soon. That cause a big spike in price last time as everyone was like omg its 15k$ now!!! and rushed and bought some. Curious if that'll happen again as we close in on 20k or if it'll remind people and they'll dump coins for cash to help with covid.




Nov 17th: 17,500$ she do be picking up. Nice little gain today.

----------


## revelations

this BTC movement is not even mainstream news yet - once it hits, 26k is going to go bye bye

----------


## Disoblige

No love for dash or other alts  :Frown:

----------


## ercchry

> this BTC movement is not even mainstream news yet - once it hits, 26k is going to go bye bye



All over WSB tonight, top is in

----------


## revelations

> All over WSB tonight, top is in



Definitely not, look at google trends - barely a blip. 

https://trends.google.com/trends/exp...o=US&q=bitcoin

----------


## ercchry

> Definitely not, look at google trends - barely a blip. 
> 
> https://trends.google.com/trends/exp...o=US&q=bitcoin



What’s hilarious, is from my post till now... it’s literally the top  :ROFL!:

----------


## revelations

> What’s hilarious, is from my post till now... it’s literally the top



Yea, $18,000 to $18,600 now, definitely the top ..... /sarcasm 

When Nigeria is leading the global search results; America is not even in the top 5, its not even a blip on peoples' radar yet. Compare it to the craze-fest of 2017. 

https://trends.google.com/trends/exp...05-y&q=bitcoin

What I am hearing is that this is institutions - OTC stuff. They know shit is about to go down. Smart money is in early before it is news.

----------


## revelations

> No love for dash or other alts



not yet, but soon - I would consider buying in now if you have the chance

----------


## Masked Bandit

Can someone please ELI5 why Bitcoin has more than tripled since March and almost doubled in the last 2.5 months?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Can someone please ELI5 why Bitcoin has more than tripled since March and almost doubled in the last 2.5 months?



It's simple economics, Son.
https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/2d15571...vozDx_idc.copy

----------


## pheoxs

19.3k this morning, TO THE MOON.

As for why, bitcoin realized it wasn't getting talked about in the stonks thread so it decided to flex its muscle.

----------


## ercchry

Someone told boomers it’s the new gold. Stonks go up for no reason, so does the hedge

----------


## S-FLY

> Can someone please ELI5 why Bitcoin has more than tripled since March and almost doubled in the last 2.5 months?



- PayPal and Square's Cash App have scored 100% of the new supply of bitcoins, according to the crypto hedge fund Pantera Capital.
- A chief reason for Bitcoin's rally is the ease of investing via PayPal, Cash App, and Robinhood, the firm said.
- PayPal has already bought 70% of newly issued bitcoin, while Square is estimated to be buying about 40%.

(the last point sounds weird but if you read closer it makes sense... PayPal *already bought*)

https://markets.businessinsider.com/...-11-1029830600

----------


## Masked Bandit

> Someone told boomers it’s the new gold. Stonks go up for no reason, so does the hedge



I guess that's as good of an explanation as any right now. Fundamentals...what the hell are those???

----------


## Disoblige

Can DASH please make a comeback?  :ROFL!:

----------


## revelations

The great reset is not a theory, its going to happen. The smart money and the institutions are moving in anticipation. 

But dont worry! According to the experts here, the top was in place long ago and 'buttcoin' is going to zero as its nothing but a ponzi/pyramid scheme ..... LOL

Were at the start right now - prob approaching the first sell off point.

----------


## ercchry

Calls on tinfoil

----------


## Kobe

> The great reset is not a theory, its going to happen. The smart money and the institutions are moving in anticipation. 
> 
> But dont worry! According to the experts here, the top was in place long ago and 'buttcoin' is going to zero as its nothing but a ponzi/pyramid scheme ..... LOL
> 
> Were at the start right now - prob approaching the first sell off point.



It's very possible, gold was also banned in 1933, was scary governments could confiscate it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executive_Order_6102

I'm very mixed if Bitcoin gets banned by government or not..

For example this: https://www.coindesk.com/cryptocurre...idens-campaign

Peter Schiff changed his views he used to think it was the most pointless coin in the world..

https://cointelegraph.com/news/peter...-about-bitcoin

Depends to what you compare it to, in my eyes USD and every fiat currency is more of a ponzi scheme..

I'm mixed on if they ever try to ban bitcoin, I really do lean towards them trying/achieving it as much as I love it.

Also BTC hit $19,800 today. (All time high)

----------


## pheoxs

> The great reset is not a theory, its going to happen. The smart money and the institutions are moving in anticipation. 
> 
> But dont worry! According to the experts here, the top was in place long ago and 'buttcoin' is going to zero as its nothing but a ponzi/pyramid scheme ..... LOL
> 
> Were at the start right now - prob approaching the first sell off point.



Over the weekend there was a fairly big fall, 19.5 to 16.5k, 15% flash drop then it's climbing higher again. Curious which section this would be and how much higher it'll push.

I think BTC will fall right at Christmas like it always does. I swear every Chinese New Years had bitcoin tanking.

----------


## revelations

https://trends.google.com/trends/exp...05-y&q=bitcoin

Nigeria still leading the BTC searches worldwise - we are just past the bear trap but not into media attention yet - probably soon though. It will be pumped harder than C19 was by mass media - after 1 person died of it in a country of 1.5 billion people.

----------


## cidley69

Where to purchase cryptos with fiat for lowest fee?

----------


## Mogg

> Where to purchase cryptos with fiat for lowest fee?



The most convenient option is Shakepay. You can sign up and get verified within 24 hrs. E transfer (no fee) than takes minutes to receive and with 1 more click you can buy BTC or ETH. 

Newton is slightly cheaper (Buy spread is ~0.6% less) but the verification process is painful. And the app is not as user friendly as Shakepay. 

If you sign up for Shakepay here is a referral link: https://shakepay.me/r/OV8887T You will get $30 when you buy more than $100 worth of crypto. I also get $30. 

Welcome to the wonderful world of crypto!

----------


## nzwasp

Make sure you check this: https://moonbanking.com/

I just read on reddit that some guy had his accounts frozen from CIBC because he was buying crypto on Newton they told him bitcoin/crypto was illegal in canada and that is why they were not going to continue their banking relationship with him.

----------


## cidley69

> The most convenient option is Shakepay. You can sign up and get verified within 24 hrs. E transfer (no fee) than takes minutes to receive and with 1 more click you can buy BTC or ETH. 
> 
> Newton is slightly cheaper (Buy spread is ~0.6% less) but the verification process is painful. And the app is not as user friendly as Shakepay. 
> 
> If you sign up for Shakepay here is a referral link: https://shakepay.me/r/OV8887T You will get $30 when you buy more than $100 worth of crypto. I also get $30. 
> 
> Welcome to the wonderful world of crypto!



No fees, but the fee is baked into the spread. How does the total cost (%) of Shakepay compare to Celsius?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I should really break out that ledger nano that I bought a few years ago and haven't used.

----------


## max_boost

> I should really break out that ledger nano that I bought a few years ago and haven't used.



CAn u tell me more about this https://ca.movies.yahoo.com/p-dow-jo...135412433.html

----------


## Mogg

> No fees, but the fee is baked into the spread. How does the total cost (%) of Shakepay compare to Celsius?



I have never heard of or used Celsius. But Shakepay spread is ~0.5% higher than Newton.

----------


## cidley69

> I have never heard of or used Celsius. But Shakepay spread is ~0.5% higher than Newton.



What is the % spread that Newton charges to buy BTC?

They sure like to keep the spread obfuscated. Is there a website that lists the spreads (aka "fees") of the various crypto purchasing platforms?

----------


## birdman86

Do you keep your bitcoin in your shakepay account or move it into a wallet? Been a while since I followed this stuff but all I remember is nightmare stories of exchanges vanishing overnight with everyones coins. But I wouldn't mind dipping my toe in soon.

----------


## pheoxs

> Do you keep your bitcoin in your shakepay account or move it into a wallet? Been a while since I followed this stuff but all I remember is nightmare stories of exchanges vanishing overnight with everyones coins. But I wouldn't mind dipping my toe in soon.



I don't know shakepay but if you're wallet gives you the seed code / private key (~12-24 words or whatever) then you can leave it there as you can access the wallet on other devices even if the app disappears. if you don't have the private keys then I'd move it to a wallet that you do have the key for.

----------


## FunWheelDrive

> Do you keep your bitcoin in your shakepay account or move it into a wallet? Been a while since I followed this stuff but all I remember is nightmare stories of exchanges vanishing overnight with everyones coins. But I wouldn't mind dipping my toe in soon.



DO NOT keep your BTC's or Fiat currency on an exchange. If you don't own your private keys you don't own your crypto. Use it as a tool to exchange CND to BTC and get it off of there. I'm sure members on here that lost their money / BTCs on Quadriga will agree. 

Not your keys, not your crypto.

----------


## Mogg

> DO NOT keep your BTC's or Fiat currency on an exchange. If you don't own your private keys you don't own your crypto. Use it as a tool to exchange CND to BTC and get it off of there. I'm sure members on here that lost their money / BTCs on Quadriga will agree. 
> 
> Not your keys, not your crypto.



In addition to this, dont leave $$$ sitting in your exchange account. If the exchange's owner mysteriously turns up dead one day, your crypto and fiat go to the grave with him.

----------


## max_boost

Anyone have GBTC etf for Bitcoin ??

----------


## roopi

> Anyone have GBTC etf for Bitcoin ??



I've traded it in the past. Never held it longterm. You ready to buy at all time highs?

----------


## revelations

BTC search interest has actually died down - and yet the climb continues. Nowhere near the peak. Buy now.

----------


## max_boost

$500k potential according to cathie wood lol

But choppy waters are to be expected. Just thinking ahead if cannabis rallies I’ll sell off some and venture into other areas.

----------


## riander5

> Anyone have GBTC etf for Bitcoin ??



I just came to say im shocked no one has mentioned this. Hell even QBTC for registered accounts has finally started tracking BTC better

----------


## max_boost

Idk why but my interest just peaked outta nowhere for bitcoin lol It's usually the sign for the rest of y'all to gtfo haha

----------


## pheoxs

> Nov 17th: 17,500$ she do be picking up. Nice little gain today.



Dec 17th: 23.6k

35% gain in a month, not too shabby

----------


## ZenOps

Show me the bitcoin.

----------


## Kobe

> Idk why but my interest just peaked outta nowhere for bitcoin lol It's usually the sign for the rest of y'all to gtfo haha



Was it from Bitcoin hitting an all time high, or from learning how broken the USD and fiat currency we use is?

Serious question.

Bitcoin can hit 500k and has a good possibility, but it also has a very good chance of going to $0 

With that said I love bitcoin and hope for the 500k+


Governments however in general do not like it, gives them less control, they want blockchain and their own digital currency.

----------


## max_boost

I’ve been following cathie wood and whatever she says is pretty much gospel for me. I have all the ark funds like it’s the infinity gauntlet with a side of Tesla and now Bitcoin ahah

----------


## Kobe

> I’ve been following cathie wood and whatever she says is pretty much gospel for me. I have all the ark funds like it’s the infinity gauntlet with a side of Tesla and now Bitcoin ahah



Hahaha fair, seems she is a bit against the USD from what i saw and using BTC as a hedge, I could be wrong.

----------


## Disoblige

All I want is DASH to do a miracle and become relevant again  :ROFL!:

----------


## HiSpec

> I’ve been following cathie wood and whatever she says is pretty much gospel for me. I have all the ark funds like it’s the infinity gauntlet with a side of Tesla and now Bitcoin ahah



I have EARK and EAGB from ARK/Emerge. I wish I got in earlier.

----------


## max_boost

> All I want is DASH to do a miracle and become relevant again



What price are you in at? Good luck!

Tbh idk how dash makes money other than harvesting loads of consumer data haha I used them for a bit but stopped and I never paid them a penny for their services lol

----------


## ZenOps

Food insecurity worries in the UK, for "normals".

If there ever was a reason to shore up the emergency rations now would be the time. Including emergency money, which crypto technically could be used as.

----------


## davidI

Beginning of the end?

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/12/22/cryp...p-plunges.html

----------


## Disoblige

> What price are you in at? Good luck!
> 
> Tbh idk how dash makes money other than harvesting loads of consumer data haha I used them for a bit but stopped and I never paid them a penny for their services lol



I don't have DASH coin directly, but even worse, I put a chunk of change in DASH stock.

For some reason it's up 35% today after trading in teens for what seems like years.

Edit: Neptune stock (DASH) is now diversified into other crypto too.

The Company’s three largest digital asset holdings as of the date of this release are 75 BTC, 138,500 ATOM and 6,070 DASH. The Company also holds positions in ETH, Litecoin, Stellar, NEO, OMG, QTUM, FTM as well as the investment in the Protocol Crypto Fund and cash for strategic crypto currency purchases and operations.

----------


## max_boost

> I don't have DASH coin directly, but even worse, I put a chunk of change in DASH stock.
> 
> For some reason it's up 35% today after trading in teens for what seems like years.



Haha yea I was referring to door dash. I didn’t even know about dash coin lol but now I learned something.

----------


## revelations

> Beginning of the end?
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/12/22/cryp...p-plunges.html



Privacy and quantum resistant coins will be "de rigueur" in 5 years time. Also, decentralized exchanges. 

This whole central approach needs to disappear completely. Its easier, but its also more vulnerable to fearful governments who a) know FIAT is on its way out and b) will lose control of their fake money systems.

----------


## Kobe

> Beginning of the end?
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/12/22/cryp...p-plunges.html



XRP is centralized and a scam so yes, or hopefully..

It's just a scamcoin, with that Im holding like $100 worth of it incase it turns out not to be (But i'm considering it worth $0 in the future) The rewards outweigh the risks though)

----------


## nzwasp

Well it didn't take long to start receiving scam messages regarding ledger. Received one this morning infact.

- - - Updated - - -




> XRP is centralized and a scam so yes, or hopefully..
> 
> It's just a scamcoin, with that Im holding like $100 worth of it incase it turns out not to be (But i'm considering it worth $0 in the future) The rewards outweigh the risks though)



Doesnt the SEC consider all crypto as securities, why would any other coin be different? I thought there was some banks that were using Ripple.

----------


## ZenOps

Pshh, companies being sued is just normal business nowadays.

Makes me wonder since I have no kids to pass anything onto, why would I save up a big pile of crypto or even US dollars. Realistically the only thing I would do with a million dollars or 42 bitcoin, is sue NASA for being lying Nazi dickwads.

I can see crypto being useful for one thing other than drugs and guns. You could gather funds on a global scale for lawsuits against governments (against the US government) much easier. I mean, it would be impossible to setup a gofundme page to sue Nasa if you only accepted US dollars, but if you accepted crypto - you could rally it up pretty quick. 1 bitcoin from 200 people would be enough to hire a good lawyer team for a year.

Suing NASA because you know - lifelong worthy goals and all.

----------


## Kobe

> Well it didn't take long to start receiving scam messages regarding ledger. Received one this morning infact.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt the SEC consider all crypto as securities, why would any other coin be different? I thought there was some banks that were using Ripple.



They aren't.. I think some of the people on the board of SEC 

https://cryptobriefing.com/bitcoin-r...-sec-chairman/



I think ATB Financial used ripple and had a video online of them using it before, but a few months later I was unable to find the video online any




> Pshh, companies being sued is just normal business nowadays.
> 
> Makes me wonder since I have no kids to pass anything onto, why would I save up a big pile of crypto or even US dollars. Realistically the only thing I would do with a million dollars or 42 bitcoin, is sue NASA for being lying Nazi dickwads.
> 
> I can see crypto being useful for one thing other than drugs and guns. You could gather funds on a global scale for lawsuits against governments (against the US government) much easier. I mean, it would be impossible to setup a gofundme page to sue Nasa if you only accepted US dollars, but if you accepted crypto - you could rally it up pretty quick. 1 bitcoin from 200 people would be enough to hire a good lawyer team for a year.
> 
> Suing NASA because you know - lifelong worthy goals and all.



I haven't read this book but 

https://www.amazon.ca/Die-Zero-Getti.../dp/0358099765

"Die with Zero" I think is a really good way to look at it, I respect Bill Perkins a ton for how he looks at life.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

I have about 4000 XRP sitting on a ledger from years ago. Missed the spike so just let it sit there as a gamble. Looks like it might not pay off  :Guns:

----------


## cyra1ax

Should've asked this question before I started, but do you have to pay capital gains on the money you make? Literature I read on CRA makes it sound like you only need to if you day-trade?

----------


## Mogg

> Should've asked this question before I started, but do you have to pay capital gains on the money you make? Literature I read on CRA makes it sound like you only need to if you day-trade?



https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-age...ncy-guide.html

In short, yes you have to pay taxes on the money you make. However, how you claim crypto gains is a bit of grey area depending on (1) how to use crypto (2) how much crypto you are trading (3) if you are a business - crypto mining/ atms/ exchanges

----------


## max_boost

Wild for gbtc. So much action. Had a buy order for 27.80 last trading day but canceled it. As high as 33.xx this morning dang it. Now I put my buy order back up for 27.80  :ROFL!:

----------


## riander5

Still HODLING 4/5 of a BTC worth of GBTC since 8. Only ragret was not getting QBTC in the oll RRSP back then but it was tracking bitcoin like shit

----------


## Disoblige

Daaaaymn BTC...
Over 32.5k

----------


## max_boost

it’s insane. 

Side bet a buddy who said it’ll hit 100k at some point this year. I said it’s possible but not this year lol

Hoping for a correction and I’ll toss 100 shares into gbtc and let it ride

----------


## nzwasp

My strategy is to just buy ETH far cheaper and it moves with BTC, ETH also provides the gas fees for many altcoins I think so it has some use there despite all the other uses it will have. I do have about $1500 worth of BTC but im just letting it sit there. I would wish one day maybe in 5 or 10 years you could have BTC/ETH and other crypto in your TFSA but for now the govt doesnt seem to be interested in any crypto at all.

----------


## revelations

this is insane and a direct result of the devaluation of the USD and the institutions (not public) now running into BTC - not only is BTC slamming up, other items like expensive watches and art is jumping up as well as people are flocking away from cash, etc. and into hard assets.

----------


## Disoblige

> this is insane and a direct result of the devaluation of the USD and the institutions (not public) now running into BTC - not only is BTC slamming up, other items like expensive watches and art is jumping up as well as people are flocking away from cash, etc. and into hard assets.



First edition charizards?

----------


## ZenOps

1925 nickel of course.

----------


## max_boost

> this is insane and a direct result of the devaluation of the USD and the institutions (not public) now running into BTC - not only is BTC slamming up, other items like expensive watches and art is jumping up as well as people are flocking away from cash, etc. and into hard assets.



Good point. Sports cards have gone crazy. Nostalgia is real!!

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I have a ledger that I haven't used. How do I buy some Doges?

----------


## revelations

> Good point. Sports cards have gone crazy. Nostalgia is real!!



holy shit, yes .... didnt a #99 rookie card double in value the past 6 months or something?

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/1979-80-OPC-...QAAOSwCxtf6Ww-

----------


## Sentry

I had a couple pennies in BTC left in a Kraken account from 5 years ago, just looked and its worth 80 bucks now.

stonks

----------


## Sal0

That jogged my memory, and started searching through my emails. I just found $200(US) worth of ETH in a super old GDAX - now Coinbase Pro account that I had no idea existed. Almost worth trying to figure out how to get it out.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

What's the reputable exchange of the month?

----------


## roopi

They are all reputable.

----------


## ronaldo

I 've been using Newton

----------


## phreezee

:ROFL!:  should cross post to wsb

https://www.reddit.com/r/Unexpected/..._my_guess_too/

----------


## pheoxs

> Nov 6th price: 15,467$
> 
> Just sayin'



Jan 6th: price 35,000$

Pretty crazy runup. Over +100% in 2 months

----------


## max_boost

> I've traded it in the past. Never held it longterm. You ready to buy at all time highs?



Should have bought at the ath $25 cuz now its $39 lol

----------


## roopi

> Should have bought at the ath $25 cuz now its $39 lol



Haha yeah that didn't age well.  :Bang Head:

----------


## max_boost

Haha all good bro

I’ve been watching it and it makes no fkn sense lmao

Now it’s 42  :ROFL!:

----------


## vengie

What's the current go-to exchange?

I've read about Newton and Coinbase... Are you all storing coins in a physical wallet or on the exchange?

----------


## cyra1ax

> What's the current go-to exchange?
> 
> I've read about Newton and Coinbase... Are you all storing coins in a physical wallet or on the exchange?



FWIW I use Newton. Coinbase had higher fees IIRC. Shakepay also gets thrown around alot too.

----------


## 88CRX

> Good point. Sports cards have gone crazy. Nostalgia is real!!



Ding ding ding! 

I'm seeing 100%-500% returns on most cards that I've purchased since the summer. Too bad I was only dabbling in August/September.

Shit is nuts.




> holy shit, yes .... didnt a #99 rookie card double in value the past 6 months or something?
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/1979-80-OPC-...QAAOSwCxtf6Ww-



Pretty much every Gretzky rookie has gone 2-3x since the summer yes. 

Patrick Roy rookie is 3-4x and every Mario Lemieux rookie has gone 5-6x (or more) since summer. Crosby & Ovie are 2x since summer.

----------


## ZenOps

Crazyness. Bitcoin like its a choo-choo train on nuclear fusion power.

I think its a little risky to goin in on anything that has an effigy of a persona. Technically with Biden in, US dollar bills might have Harriet Tubman on the money. How many white male collectors are going to go for that? If the goal is to make the US dollar weaker (which is a goal) then yes - all you have to do to piss off half of the USA is go Full Harriet.

----------


## ZenOps

https://wccftech.com/rgb-lit-bitcoin...s-operational/

Mining Etherium, like mining gold with a pan.

----------


## pheoxs

Bitcoin down 5% today, Chinese New Years is right around the corner and a lot of people might be looking to lock in some profits .... anyone think it's time for a correction?

----------


## Super_Geo

Any beyond ballers looking to sell?
I'm on the bid for stablecoins (USDT, USDC, DAI)
PM me  :Wink:

----------


## revelations

Nigeria - some great opportunity for BTC arbitrage if you wanted to visit ...... haha

----------


## max_boost

Looks like Bitcoin coming back down this week lol maybe I’ll get another crack at 27ish gbtc for the 4th time and I’ll finally toss
100 shares into it. Cathie says get in on it to hedge.

----------


## roopi

You ready to catch a falling knife? Haha just messing with you. Good luck if you jump in.

----------


## ExtraSlow

So lotsa crypto gets stolen? Seems bad.
https://www.zdnet.com/article/billio...hacks-in-2020/

----------


## Sentry

Gets stolen if it sits in exchanges and not a hardware wallet.

----------


## cyra1ax

Not gonna lie, the Tether thing spooked me and I sold some stuff. Didn't help that everything just so happened to dip as I was reading that. 
https://crypto-anonymous-2021.medium...e-f8dcf78a64d3

----------


## max_boost

Alrighty catching this falling knife lol just 100 shares gbtc at $32 - probably will average down if it keeps dropping

----------


## max_boost

Someone explain difference between 

Qbtc and qbtc-u

Also how do you check or marth the premium on qbtc?

I found this for gbtc https://ycharts.com/companies/GBTC/d...premium_to_nav

Ya I shouldn’t be in this if I don’t know right lol

----------


## 90_Shelby

I'm in a similar boat. I signed up with Kraken which was recommended to me, but I don't understand the various methods to give them money. 

The options are:
Etana Custody
In Person Payment (through Canada Post?)
Credit Union Atlantic (Wire)
Bank Frick (Swift)

Can anyone make a recommendation on this? 

Or is there an easier way to do all of this?

----------


## Sentry

The easier way is to use a canadian exchange that allows etransfers. Couple mentioned in this thread like newton and shakepay. If I were with kraken I'd be using IPP through Canada Post or Wire to their bank in nova scotia. That Etana shit seems sketchy to me, and the last option goes to a Lithuanian bank. Once you get some crypto take it off the exchange and put it in a wallet, and then forget about it for 3 years lol.

----------


## cyra1ax

+1 for Newton. E-transfers both in and out of your crypto account. Can also do wire transfers and PAD transfers if you want too.

----------


## ZenOps

Congrats to those who embraced the doge.

----------


## Sentry

I didn't embrace doge mania but I am enjoying watching one of my low market cap shitcoins soar this morning. I have most of my crypto in what I believe to be solid projects, and then 5% I throw around at stuff shilled on r/cryptomoonshots for fun.

----------


## Sentry

Lets GOOOOO

----------


## ZenOps

Dogecoin worth a nickel? Now I'm interested.

----------


## revelations

thats fucking insane - but i expect more of the same - is it from a reddit thread as well?

----------


## Sentry

Sorta, it's being used as internet goodboi points on r/ethtrader. I bought a bunch last night at .004 and sold 3/4 of them at .0200. Gonna let the rest ride into oblivion. It might have more potential but I wanted to put those profits into projects I actually believe in instead of memes lol

----------


## Sentry

> Dogecoin worth a nickel? Now I'm interested.



Ahem


https://www.coingecko.com/en/coins/donut

----------


## nzwasp

> Ahem
> 
> 
> https://www.coingecko.com/en/coins/donut



Where do you even buy this coin, not seeing it on binance.

----------


## Sentry

Its an ethereum token not a coin, so you swap for ethereum on uniswap.

----------


## nzwasp

Figured out how to use uniswap - also found I had $100 US worth of ETH in my metamask account from ages ago so bought 9000 donuts and a bunch of UNI as that seems like a solid project. Still have 2 ETH sitting in my shakepay account. Shakepay charges a shit tonne in fees, it doesn't make economic sense to buy and sell ETH or BTC on their platform. The GAS fees on uniswap seem to be quite high too. I was hoping that the GAS fees would come down as I remember them being pretty high 4 months ago too.

----------


## ExtraSlow

@taemo
, 
@nzwasp
, 
@mr2mike
.

----------


## taemo

coudln't resist, I mined some doge again the past couple of days  :ROFL!: 



painful to remember how back in 2013 or 2014 I mined thousands with an i3 CPU and GTX710

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Oh wow, I think you mined a whole buck there.

----------


## taemo

> Oh wow, I think you mined a whole buck there.



yeah I'm aware and probably cost more to mine, just did it for fun and want to own 69 doge coins haha

slightly unrelated but I'm disappointed to find out that the proper pronunciation of dogecoin is “dohj coin”, always thought it was "dog-ee koin” and will continue to do so  :ROFL!:

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

It's always been Dohj!
I have 121 coins sitting around my binance account.
What did you use to mine them?

----------


## msommers

I think there's a thread in the General section that pertains to this

----------


## mr2mike

> @taemo
> , 
> @nzwasp
> , 
> @mr2mike
> .



Lol!

----------


## taemo

> It's always been Dohj!
> I have 121 coins sitting around my binance account.
> What did you use to mine them?



just my 3060ti, ran nplusminer zpool for a few days.

decided to test mining with nicehash for a couple of hours and made more $ value than with doge  :ROFL!:

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Sorry, I meant app. I've only done nicehash mining, so that's all I know. No idea how to directly mine for any coins.

----------


## revelations

BTC interest on Google search trends is waning - yet it crossed 40k again. This is scary in that the bull run prob has not even started.

----------


## taemo

> Sorry, I meant app. I've only done nicehash mining, so that's all I know. No idea how to directly mine for any coins.



It was definitely a lot easier to mine back in 2012-2013 from what I recall.
I used https://zpool.ca/ to mine various coins using NPlusMiner and asked DOGE to be my payment of choice.

----------


## Disoblige

What's a good site to buy and sell crypto in Canada that's pretty straight forward to setup and not terrible fees?

----------


## msommers

Good question. Is there a broker that is remotely trustworthy and won't "die" in India? Found out recently that my buddy lost 20k in that black hole pos

----------


## nzwasp

> What's a good site to buy and sell crypto in Canada that's pretty straight forward to setup and not terrible fees?



I use shakepay which is convienient to transfer money to but is expensive for fees to buy and sell. Im thinking of transferring it to a ledger sometime soon. I like the idea of crypto - I dont like that absolutely everything is a taxable event.

Regarding DOGE I was just walking through a building at this site and two construction workers were talking about buying doge

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

For "mainstream" coins, I use Coinbase. I've heard a lot of people having issues with Coinsquare right now.
For "any" coins, I use Binance, but I xfer BTC into my Binance account, rather than hook my bank up directly to it.
Someone else mentioned Shakepay as an alternative, but I haven't used it myself.

----------


## pheoxs

Another big day for BTC so far

----------


## ZenOps

Elon is in.

----------


## revelations

Not just Elon - sounds like Apple too maybe. Jesus fuck.

----------


## nzwasp

If apple said you could add BTC as a way to pay for shit with apple pay that would transform the entire crypto space I think. Whether that happens remains to be seen.

----------


## ZenOps

Doge wins Snoop dogg and Gene Simmons.

----------


## nzwasp

Is it hard to mine DOGE? I looked into it about a week ago and it said the amount I could make with a 2070 Super was less than $1 a day and there fore not profitable. However that was when the price was less than a cent.

----------


## taemo

> Is it hard to mine DOGE? I looked into it about a week ago and it said the amount I could make with a 2070 Super was less than $1 a day and there fore not profitable. However that was when the price was less than a cent.



Hard now, took me 3-4 days to mine on Zpool for about 50 Doge.
Made as much in $ value in 1 day with NiceHash

----------


## nzwasp

> Hard now, took me 3-4 days to mine on Zpool for about 50 Doge.
> Made as much in $ value in 1 day with NiceHash



You have to convert to DOGE from Nicehash though right? Looks like if I mined using nicehash from my gaming machine - I would make about $200 CAD a month in BTC (after minusing power costs).

----------


## pheoxs

Doge can be mined by scrypr asic's so there's not much point GPU mining, you'll waste almost as much in electricity as you'll make

----------


## ercchry

Mine with nicehash... then stake earnings in sushiswap... profit in doge??

----------


## Kobe

https://whattomine.com/

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Mine with nicehash... then stake earnings in sushiswap... profit in doge??



This is pretty much what I do. GPU mine in Nicehash, withdraw to Coinbase. Any non-coinbase coins, I move some funds to Binance to purchase using BTC.

----------


## taemo

curious to hear how many runs some mining rig here?

I also started mining recently with NiceHash.

3060ti on my main rig pulling ~60MH/s
have an old computer with 1 PCI-E 16x and 2 PCIE 1x, currently have a 1060 pulling ~22MH/s, hoping to get another 1060 in the next couple of days while waiting for my 3060ti pre-orders.

not looking to run a 6-12 gpu rigs, doing this mostly as side hobby with my dad since he's the one into cryptocurrency unless he wants to mine more  :ROFL!:

----------


## pheoxs

> curious to hear how many runs some mining rig here?
> 
> I also started mining recently with NiceHash.
> 
> 3060ti on my main rig pulling ~60MH/s
> have an old computer with 1 PCI-E 16x and 2 PCIE 1x, currently have a 1060 pulling ~22MH/s, hoping to get another 1060 in the next couple of days while waiting for my 3060ti pre-orders.
> 
> not looking to run a 6-12 gpu rigs, doing this mostly as side hobby with my dad since he's the one into cryptocurrency unless he wants to mine more



Sell me one of the 3060 pre-orders  :Clap: 

I've read nice hash is easy to use and is the common go to, also you can probably lower the power on the cards and still be stable

----------


## taemo

> Sell me one of the 3060 pre-orders 
> 
> I've read nice hash is easy to use and is the common go to, also you can probably lower the power on the cards and still be stable



will let you know once I have enough 3060ti and will post on the PC build thread once I hear more 3060tis have come in stock.

I have tuned the vcards with MSI afterburner.
my 3060ti stock was doing 50MHs at 170W, got it down to 60MH at 135W.
same thing with the 1060, it was originally doing 19MH at 140W, got it down to 22MH at 90W.

----------


## cyra1ax

Just set up Nicehash a couple of days ago. Getting 57MH/s with a 3070 @ 54% power limit and +1100 memory. Card sits nicely at 50°C with auto fan and pulls 129w. Getting bitdefender to play nice with Nicehash was a nightmare though.

----------


## taemo

> Just set up Nicehash a couple of days ago. Getting 57MH/s with a 3070 @ 54% power limit and +1100 memory. Card sits nicely at 50°C with auto fan and pulls 129w. Getting bitdefender to play nice with Nicehash was a nightmare though.



nice, I have my power limit currently set to 70%, -500 core and +1200 core. going to try lower it to 65% as it has been pretty stable. my temp is around 54C

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

27MH/s on my 1070.
90MH/s on my 3080.

----------


## taemo

can mods maybe move the mining discussions to a new computer thread?

makes sense why 60s vcards are the best bang for buck in terms of hashrate
3060ti - 600$ for 60MH
3080 - 1200$ for 90MH

bought the 1060s for around 200$ and getting 22MH

wouldnt mind upgrading my gaming rig to 3070 though.

dont follow much AMD but heard 5700XT has some decent hashrate too.

----------


## ercchry

> can mods maybe move the mining discussions to a new computer thread?
> 
> makes sense why 60s vcards are the best bang for buck in terms of hashrate
> 3060ti - 600$ for 60MH
> 3080 - 1200$ for 90MH
> 
> bought the 1060s for around 200$ and getting 22MH
> 
> wouldnt mind upgrading my gaming rig to 3070 though.
> ...



Can I haz 3060 ti for $600??? What an infuriating search that is

----------


## nzwasp

So are the mining calculators actually reflective of what you could get today with your card.

For instance Betterhash says my card (a RTX 2060 Super) can achieve a has rate of 36MH/s and mine around $160 USD per month at todays rate. Seems unbelievable.

How much are you guys generating in a 24 hour / monthly amount?

- - - Updated - - -




> Can I haz 3060 ti for $600??? What an infuriating search that is



No shit

Although https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...-card/15166285 .............. coming soon

Heres an instock one

https://www.canadacomputers.com/prod...60&language=en

----------


## taemo

> Can I haz 3060 ti for $600??? What an infuriating search that is



that's the sad thing right now, it is scalpers dream market  :Cry: 
wish i picked up a 3060ti back in december from a scalper for 650$ now.
even the Eagle OC that I bought in December for under 600$ is upt o around 640$ at Memex.





> So are the mining calculators actually reflective of what you could get today with your card.
> 
> For instance Betterhash says my card (a RTX 2060 Super) can achieve a has rate of 36MH/s and mine around $160 USD per month at todays rate. Seems unbelievable.
> 
> How much are you guys generating in a 24 hour / monthly amount?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...



with increasing difficulties, your hashrate will remain the same but you might be earning less eventually.
thought about buying a rig with 3700x + 3060ti for 1900$ at Newegg but didnt want to deal with hassle of selling the rig just for the video card lol.

I am currently generating about 13CAD$ in BTC per day with 2 cards. will be up to around 16CAD$ once I get my 2nd 1060.
my expense so far is 2 riser cards, a 1000W PSU and 2 1060s which I'll recuperate the cost in less than 6 months.

overall pretty fun hobby to do while WFH and with cold temperature I sleep easy knowing the cards are not going to overheat haha

----------


## nzwasp

> that's the sad thing right now, it is scalpers dream market 
> wish i picked up a 3060ti back in december from a scalper for 650$ now.
> even the Eagle OC that I bought in December for under 600$ is upt o around 640$ at Memex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with increasing difficulties, your hashrate will remain the same but you might be earning less eventually.
> thought about buying a rig with 3700x + 3060ti for 1900$ at Newegg but didnt want to deal with hassle of selling the rig just for the video card lol.
> ...



Are you running the computer in the garage?

----------


## taemo

> Are you running the computer in the garage?



no in the basement with the rig right by the window

----------


## pheoxs

As with all mining the hash difficulty rises quite quickly. If you make 5$ a day today you'll be making 3$ a day 6 months from now. Still profitable but just be weary it you are going in the deep end.

Plus Eth2 is on the horizon and will wipe away GPU mining from profitability for good. More GPUs mine eth than all the other coins combined so when they shift it'll crush the mining market

----------


## nzwasp

How will ETH2 be mined?

----------


## pheoxs

> How will ETH2 be mined?



Its proof of stake rather than proof of work.

https://ethereum.org/en/developers/d...echanisms/pos/

----------


## nzwasp

> Its proof of stake rather than proof of work.
> 
> https://ethereum.org/en/developers/d...echanisms/pos/



I wonder how much energy could be saved in the world if BTC was proof of stake.

----------


## pheoxs

> I wonder how much energy could be saved in the world if BTC was proof of stake.



One article said the cost to send 1 bitcoin is equivalent to the energy to power a bit over one household for a day. So roughly 1 million households worth of energy per day is spent on mining hardware just crunching imaginary numbers trying to race each other.

Proof of work was a great concept at the time when it was just using idle computers to keep the network afloat but no one predicted how it would create an entire industry with ASICs taking over. The fact that Bitmain is worth ~50+ billion dollars and all they do is still mining hardware is absolute insanity. Bitmain's S19 are supposedly the first chips made with 5nm process. To put that in perspective that means they are a full process node ahead of AMD and 2 process nodes ahead of Intel.

----------


## S-FLY

> One article said the cost to send 1 bitcoin is equivalent to the energy to power a bit over one household for a day. So roughly 1 million households worth of energy per day is spent on mining hardware just crunching imaginary numbers trying to race each other.
> 
> Proof of work was a great concept at the time when it was just using idle computers to keep the network afloat but no one predicted how it would create an entire industry with ASICs taking over. The fact that Bitmain is worth ~50+ billion dollars and all they do is still mining hardware is absolute insanity. Bitmain's S19 are supposedly the first chips made with 5nm process. To put that in perspective that means they are a full process node ahead of AMD and 2 process nodes ahead of Intel.



S19 uses 7nm.

----------


## pheoxs

> S19 uses 7nm.



Do they? I know they don't officially say so I used this article which claimed 5nm but its unconfirmed though it might just be the S19 PRO that is on 5nm

https://cryptominersolutions.org/blo...roduct-review/

----------


## taemo

nicehash has been a pain in the but lately with so many outages on their website.

what does everyone here use to mine ETH?

----------


## CivicDXR

> curious to hear how many runs some mining rig here?
> 
> I also started mining recently with NiceHash.
> 
> 3060ti on my main rig pulling ~60MH/s
> have an old computer with 1 PCI-E 16x and 2 PCIE 1x, currently have a 1060 pulling ~22MH/s, hoping to get another 1060 in the next couple of days while waiting for my 3060ti pre-orders.
> 
> not looking to run a 6-12 gpu rigs, doing this mostly as side hobby with my dad since he's the one into cryptocurrency unless he wants to mine more



Started almost a month ago on Nicehash with both computers since they can just sit there and do it while I'm not using them.

HTPC/Plex/Controller games rig in the living room on 4K TV (i7 3770K, Gigabyte GTX1080, Thermaltake Core V1 case):


Main PC/Sim VR/Keyboard+Mouse gaming rig (Ryzen 3 3100, Gigabyte RTX3070, CoolerMaster NR200P case):
 


3070 running where I want it. 1080 could use a bit more tuning, and to be put in a much better case for airflow. 1080 will eventually get replaced with a 3060ti or 3070 not for mining purposes, but to bump up resolution on the TV.

----------


## taemo

picked up my 2nd 1060 today and didnt win the VRAM lottery, this Asus Dual 1060 has Hynix RAMs which sucks for mining.
only getting 17.5 MH/s and from what I read it cant go over 20 MH/s whereas the single fan EVGA that I got is running almost 23 MH/s no problem

just waiting for the 3060Ti to come in stock

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Plex/lab server rig (Z820) w/ 1070 SC



3700x/3080 Gaming rig

----------


## taemo

^Xeon can still farm with Monero? tempted to borrow some of the work servers now haha.

was just reading about 3080s and VRM getting up to 110C when mining, are you monitoring yours?

----------


## nzwasp

How much is your power bill increased by each month?

I started nicehash on my 2070 super tonight it’s saying estimated 4.90usd per day.

----------


## taemo

> How much is your power bill increased by each month?
> 
> I started nicehash on my 2070 super tonight it’s saying estimated 4.90usd per day.



rough calculation of 500W running 24/7 at 6.4c rate is around 24$/month
https://www.inchcalculator.com/elect...st-calculator/

a rig with a single gpu mining should be using only 200-300w.
my mining rig with 2x 1060s are pulling 250w from the wall

----------


## msommers

Is mining pretty limited by the gpu you use? My poor rtx 970 ssc is probably not the best lol

----------


## taemo

> Is mining pretty limited by the gpu you use? My poor rtx 970 ssc is probably not the best lol



says 0.43CAD$/day or 13.05$/month if you still want to haha
https://www.nicehash.com/profitabili...nvidia-gtx-970

keep your eyes open for 1060 6GB in the used market, if you manage to snag them around $200 you can recuperate the cost in 2-3 months easily at current earning rate.

----------


## nzwasp

> rough calculation of 500W running 24/7 at 6.4c rate is around 24$/month
> https://www.inchcalculator.com/elect...st-calculator/
> 
> a rig with a single gpu mining should be using only 200-300w.
> my mining rig with 2x 1060s are pulling 250w from the wall



It’s not really 6.4c. If you factor all the other power riders and distribution charges the real rate will be around 15c

----------


## jacobhuh

I got scammed by another Beyond member. Please if any one knows any information that could help, please contact me (PM).
https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/414...47#post4950247

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> ^Xeon can still farm with Monero? tempted to borrow some of the work servers now haha.
> 
> was just reading about 3080s and VRM getting up to 110C when mining, are you monitoring yours?



The xeon isn't making much, and for some reason, I can only get one core to mine. The other sits idle. It earns me ~$0.50/day.

I would be worried about the VRM, but I'm not hitting any temp throttling (according to GPU-Z), the card doens't often go over 59*, and I have my rig sitting in the basement, so I'm not overly worried. I did a bunch of reading into VRM thermal throttling, and monitored it for a while, but I never saw any, and I didn't want to immediately tear the card apart to put in some new thermal pads.

----------


## nzwasp

> says 0.43CAD$/day or 13.05$/month if you still want to haha
> https://www.nicehash.com/profitabili...nvidia-gtx-970
> 
> keep your eyes open for 1060 6GB in the used market, if you manage to snag them around $200 you can recuperate the cost in 2-3 months easily at current earning rate.



For some reason on the nicehash mining dashboard its showing my payout in euros. I already changed my service area to sanjose seems by default it was on amsterdam.

I am pretty sure I have a 1060 6GB sitting in a computer in my basement not even doing anything.

Currently getting 47MH/s on my gaming pc. Im unsure why the algorithm changes - I looked at it this morning and it was using dagger hashimoto at 38 MH now its changed to Octopus and getting 47.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

It automatically swaps to most profitable based on the benchmarks.
Currency is separate from the region. The region is where the server is based that will issue you jobs.

----------


## taemo

have you guys tried the new QuickMiner?
v0.3.0.6 has the OCTune option that apparently works well with RTX 2000s and 3000s.
https://www.reddit.com/r/NiceHash/co...e_information/

tried QM with my 2x1060 and ended up with less hash rate with same afterburner settings, 40MH vs 37MH 
hoping to try QM with my 3060Ti later tonight

----------


## nzwasp

Is there anyway in windows to determine how much watts your power supply is requiring without using some sort of meter. 
All I hear next to me is the fans running - however the sound is still less than the sound of my gaming laptop running any game.

Edit: I didnt notice that the miner tells you the Wattage in the process. Its pulling 153W

----------


## taemo

bought one of these years ago and has been a great investment
https://www.amazon.ca/MegaPower-Moni...%2C205&sr=8-13

I've never seen a way to see actual power being drawn from the wall on a computer.

GPU-Z will give you the power consumed for each videocard plugged in your machine, almost same reading as you are getting from Excavator and rest of your PC will typically be using around 100W

----------


## CompletelyNumb

NiceHash puts me at $1/day. Double meat subs once per month  :Devil:

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> have you guys tried the new QuickMiner?
> v0.3.0.6 has the OCTune option that apparently works well with RTX 2000s and 3000s.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/NiceHash/co...e_information/
> 
> tried QM with my 2x1060 and ended up with less hash rate with same afterburner settings, 40MH vs 37MH 
> hoping to try QM with my 3060Ti later tonight



I swapped my 1070 rig to it, only to realize it doesn't autotune 1000 series cards. It only works on excavator, from what I understood, and I'm getting more out of Phoenix/NBminer right now, so I'm reluctant to swap.

----------


## taemo

> I swapped my 1070 rig to it, only to realize it doesn't autotune 1000 series cards. It only works on excavator, from what I understood, and I'm getting more out of Phoenix/NBminer right now, so I'm reluctant to swap.



interesting, did you manually benchmark it? 
my NHM always defaults to Excavator, but might give Phoenix NBMiner.

on my main rig I might start using NHQM though once I know it works well with my 3060Ti for security/privacy reasons.

----------


## nzwasp

Everyone in Calgary must be spinning up rigs - theres essentially no stock of any gpu in memory express or bestbuy in calgary

----------


## taemo

^yeah and if there are good deals in the used marketplace they are gone pretty quickly too.
there's a 1660 Ti listed on FB marketplace for 389$, not bad but not the best either. going forward I will be more at ease sticking with 8GB GPUs.

I am now using NHQM on my main computer, getting the same speed maybe even better than NHM.
61 MH/s @ 130W
the auto OC didn't work really well for me, it got only to 59 MH/s so I manually fine tuned the settings.

I am going to stick with NHM on my mining rig though as I think NHQM doesnt like pascal GPUS much.
17+23 on NHM vs 16+19 on NHQM


this is a good reading material
https://www.reddit.com/r/gpumining/c...tm_name=iossmf

----------


## pheoxs

> Everyone in Calgary must be spinning up rigs - theres essentially no stock of any gpu in memory express or bestbuy in calgary



Not just Calgary, its all over. Plus CNY is now so all the factories are shut down for a bit, gonna be shortages for all of Q1 at least.

----------


## ercchry

Alright... I’m in, single gtx 1080 FE

----------


## Super_Geo

If there's anyone looking to sell their crypto, I'm on the bid for stablecoins (USDT, USDC, DAI).
I can etransfer CAD, and we can do the exchange at mid-market on USDCAD.

----------


## taemo

> Alright... I’m in, single gtx 1080 FE



that's pretty good, I was talking to someone and they said their 1080 hashrate was 38 MH/s

decided to mine some RVN and ETH directly over the weekened, will go back to NH tomorrow night

----------


## ercchry

> that's pretty good, I was talking to someone and they said their 1080 hashrate was 38 MH/s
> 
> decided to mine some RVN and ETH directly over the weekened, will go back to NH tomorrow night



Fucked with it some more... exceeding expectations. ETHlargementpill FTW, OC settings are funky with it, but I think I finally cracked it, was getting a ton of DAG errors, but seems to be mostly fixed

----------


## taemo

^that's sick if sunstainable  :thumbs up: 
1080s are expected to make about 6CAD$/day, you're earning 3060ti territory

----------


## nzwasp

Dell Canada has a bunch of cards in stock under thei business accessories section

----------


## taemo

> Dell Canada has a bunch of cards in stock under thei business accessories section



any links? im seeing only high-end GPUs or low end ones

----------


## nzwasp

I’m not home right now but I will link the ones I found.

They definitely have 1060 6gb ones though.

----------


## S-FLY

Can we split this thread into a mining thread instead?

----------


## S-FLY

And yes they list 6gb 1060's, but they only do 24mh/s at a price of $470/card. It's profitable for now, but the performance of the card is so poor that you'll end up with these 1060's at the end of the day that are deprecated for gaming. So you're basically stuck with old junk. 
For that price, you'd be better off scouring kijiji for used 1070's and 1080's.

----------


## roopi

What's the best BTC wallet these days?

----------


## pheoxs

> What's the best BTC wallet these days?



I like bread (brd) wallet on my phone

----------


## taemo

> Can we split this thread into a mining thread instead?



+1




> What's the best BTC wallet these days?



I'm using Coinbase Wallet on my phone




> I’m not home right now but I will link the ones I found.
> 
> They definitely have 1060 6gb ones though.



found this https://www.dell.com/en-ca/work/shop...ic-video-cards but not available until March.

400+ for a 1060 is too much, might as well get a 1660 or used 1070/1080 at that price range.
if I find some 1070s I might sell one of my 1060 6GB.

also has anyone used a pcie 1x to 4 usb riser splitter on their mining rig by any chance?

----------


## revelations

> Can we split this thread into a mining thread instead?



+2 , please

----------


## A2VR6

> What's the best BTC wallet these days?



I have a trust wallet, works pretty well.

----------


## Big Double U

.

----------


## revelations

bitcoin as a global search trend has yet to approach 2017 levels. The climb from institutions, continues. 

https://trends.google.com/trends/exp...05-y&q=bitcoin

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I wonder if that's due to the rise of altcoins.

----------


## ercchry

So I downloaded Binance for switching RVN to something useful... what a fun platform., they have so many instruments!

Even 25x leverage on DOGE futures for 
@ExtraSlow
 :ROFL!:

----------


## Sentry

> So I downloaded Binance for switching RVN to something useful... what a fun platform., they have so many instruments!
> 
> Even 25x leverage on DOGE futures for 
> @ExtraSlow

----------


## pheoxs

Huge swings today, crazy to see BTC high of 58k and low of 48k in the same day. Curious if this will be the start of a big sell off or make for some support to break through 60k.

----------


## taemo

bought a small amount of Ravencoin today for long term hold.
if anyone is signing up with crypto.com for the first time, let me know and I'll forward you my referral code so that we both get 25$.

----------


## ercchry

> bought a small amount of Ravencoin today for long term hold.
> if anyone is signing up with crypto.com for the first time, let me know and I'll forward you my referral code so that we both get 25$.



Hahhahaha, you’ll probably never get that $25... requirements are ridiculous, especially with cro over $0.20 now

...also impossible when they never respond to tickets and don’t verify address for over two weeks... just wanted to buy some cro at $0.08, but noooooo

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I mean, if we're throwing that out, I can offer referrals for coinbase and binance  :Clap:

----------


## A2VR6

Also if anyone wants to join EZIL, let me know. I have a referral code for that too.

----------


## nzwasp

Twitter has suspended Elon Musk for manipulating price of DOGE.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well the sec doesn't give a fuck clearly.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Well the sec doesn't give a fuck clearly.



SEC doesn't manage Crypto.... Does it?

----------


## ercchry

> SEC doesn't manage Crypto.... Does it?



Think in order to operate in the US they’re regulated? Would fall under the CFTC though... till coinbase goes public, then they got the SEC to deal with too  :ROFL!:

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I don't think it is.. yet. Also very difficult to regulate something decentralized.

----------


## ercchry

> I don't think it is.. yet. Also very difficult to regulate something decentralized.



https://www.cftc.gov/sites/default/f...currency01.pdf

----------


## msommers

Which is more reliable/secure: Coinbase or Binance?

----------


## ercchry

> Which is more reliable/secure: Coinbase or Binance?



Well... coinbase is about to be a publicly traded company, so there should be more transparency with them, but binance seems waaaayy more polished with some pretty cool instruments to trade

----------


## BavarianBeast

Anyone into ERGO?

----------


## tcon

Dang finally decided to recover my VeChain wallet, worth about 3k can't complain, I think it was about $200 when I gave up on crpyto a couple years ago... Guess I'll hold for another decade

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Which is more reliable/secure: Coinbase or Binance?



Coinbase is a little more beginner friendly, and doesn't support all cryptos.
Binance is a larger exchange but supports pretty much all coins.

Coinbase is US based, Binance is China based.

I opted to mostly base myself out of Coinbase, and only use Binance for altcoins that Coinbase doesn't deal in.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> Anyone into ERGO?



This keeps powering along

----------


## taemo

> This keeps powering along



where were you able to buy some? not available on major crypto market.
tried mining it too but looks complicated  :ROFL!:

----------


## Dirty_SOHC

Is anyone invested in ADA and has an opinion of the Mary hard fork that is going to take place this coming Monday, March 1st?

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Is anyone invested in ADA and has an opinion of the Mary hard fork that is going to take place this coming Monday, March 1st?



I'm heavy into ADA, but no opinions yet on the hard fork. We'll see how it plays out.
I also wish I had more nano in my wallet for the banano airdrop, but most of it was sitting in Binance at the time.

----------


## ercchry

Is there a resource that complies all the different exchanges “super charger”/“launchpad”/etc liquidity campaigns? For those that have been following such altcoin things, do these campaigns usually result in increased value? Fundamentally a large organized buying event should increase prices... but unsure of all the variables that go into such a thing (ie. releasing of more coins/dilution)

----------


## Sentry

Are you talking about yield farming/staking liquidity? Some of those are set up with a time lock on farmed tokens so they can't dilute too terribly.

----------


## Sentry

Lol rut roh

----------


## jwslam

Is coinsquare a good way to go from btc to CAD?

anyone have a referral code?

----------


## Mogg

Newton is generally the best way to go BTC to CAD. But its worth checking transaction fees before you cash out. 

In the past i have found its cheapest to convert BTC>> XLM>> CAD as XLM transaction fees are almost 0. 

If you sign up with Newton use: https://web.newton.co/r/PG7274 for $25 (once you deposit and trade $100). I also get $25 as a full disclosure.

----------


## ercchry

So BNB has been on a tear since Binance announced the ICO for TKO, tonight is when they lock in the placement. So at some point they will have to finally announce XX BNB = XX TKO

Would it be safe to assume with how easily crypto price can be manipulated that the price of BNB will get tanked after this is announced to maximize how cheaply TKO can be bought for?

----------


## nzwasp

what is a subscription to tko though, cant you buy it outright - wait for it to pump and sell it ?

----------


## ercchry

> what is a subscription to tko though, cant you buy it outright - wait for it to pump and sell it ?



I’m talking the price of BNB, as that’s the currency needed to acquire the ICO

To qualify for ICO binance takes an average of the last 7 days of BNB holdings

EDIT: so it’s been set, essentially $405BUSD/BNB, so if BNB gets sold off, and purchased lower then you’re getting a discount on the ICO price of $0.10 USD/TKO

4.5 hours till the staking window closes... so, should be a fun experiment to watch based on the above

----------


## pheoxs

> I’m talking the price of BNB, as that’s the currency needed to acquire the ICO
> 
> To qualify for ICO binance takes an average of the last 7 days of BNB holdings
> 
> EDIT: so it’s been set, essentially $405BUSD/BNB, so if BNB gets sold off, and purchased lower then you’re getting a discount on the ICO price of $0.10 USD/TKO
> 
> 4.5 hours till the staking window closes... so, should be a fun experiment to watch based on the above



All I know about crypto is anytime 'something' happens, whether its a coin split, a difficulty adjustment, a new mining change, etc.... the value seems to tank quickly after temporarily (usually rebounds)

On the BTC side of things, I think we are about to see the turn towards a BTC selling off for a while.

Brushed 40k and fell, rebounded and brushed 50k (58 actually) then fell to 45, rebounded and brushed 60k and fell to 50k but this time the rebound didn't even break 60k and declining again. I think the game is about to be over and the people jumping in expecting it'll have to rebreak 60k are about to be left holding the bag.

My guess: 30k$ btc by June.

----------


## ercchry

Well... hard to tell since the whole market shit it’s pants right around when the BNB lockup period ended  :ROFL!: 

But the ICO was worth it, especially if you sold right away. Quick 100x. Issue though is how much BNB you’d have to allocate to hit the hard cap, I ended up only getting 0.18% of my BNB fulfilled.

----------


## tcon

Jesus, decided to check in on my cobwebbed VET wallet... a few hundred $$$ turned into 5 figures.... must.... hodl.....

----------


## BavarianBeast

> Anyone into ERGO?



To the fucking moon boys.

----------


## MrFaust

Started buying XRP last week when it was .95, it's now 2.21. Looks promising despite the SEC lawsuit which is falling on it's face.

----------


## nzwasp

> To the fucking moon boys.



I didnt buy into that one but about 3 weeks ago I put 2000 into BTT Coin and 5x it to 10k then pulled it out and put it into bitcoin. The BTT coin then tanked back to its previous levels.

Vechain (VET) looks solid though. I don't have any money to put into crypto right now though and I kind of don't really want to use Binance if I can help it, never know whats going to happen to your money when its being held in China.

BTT went from 0.003c to 0.015c and then I sold. Currently its back to 0.008c, the problem with it is that there is way to many coins for it - like 30 Billion or more - however they are doing a token burn in May/June to remove 30% of all tokens avaliable. I expect sometime around there is where the token will lift off again. The other thing is BTT and some of the other cheap coins are on TRX and TRX is / was a scam.

----------


## ercchry

So I bought some BNB at 20x leverage and forgot about it, a few hours later after a couple beers I remembered, luckily I set a TP and it filled, so you could say I’m basically a day trader genius  :ROFL!:

----------


## nzwasp

How do these leverage plays work? is it basically options with crypto?

----------


## ercchry

> How do these leverage plays work? is it basically options with crypto?



They have those too... but I use the perpetual futures... basically the same as FX, but 24/7

----------


## ExtraSlow

> So I bought some BNB at 20x leverage and forgot about it, a few hours later after a couple beers I remembered, luckily I set a TP and it filled, so you could say I’m basically a day trader genius



I would like to subscribe to your newsletter.

----------


## ZenOps

Heads up, Coinbase.

----------


## ercchry

$250/share... yeah right! Whats the over/under on them opening at $500+?

----------


## Pacman

Need some guidance here. 

A friend of mine bought some bitcoin for my son when he was born and just held onto it for him as he wasn't sure if it was going to go up, crater to zero etc. Now he wants to transfer it over to him as he just had a birthday.

I have zero intentions of selling it, buying more (until it becomes more mainstream) or transferring it. I figure I'll just simply toss it in an account, let it sit there until he's done university and maybe it will crater to zero or maybe he will have enough to buy a McMansion with an Aventador in the garage in 20 years.

I've done some reading but I'm more confused than before.

Can I just set up a Wealthsimple account, transfer it in there and let it sit or do I need to get a "hardware wallet"? My preference would be the Wealthsimple account but I'm not exactly sure I can do what I want with them.

Any thoughts?

----------


## Ukyo8

> Need some guidance here. 
> 
> A friend of mine bought some bitcoin for my son when he was born and just held onto it for him as he wasn't sure if it was going to go up, crater to zero etc. Now he wants to transfer it over to him as he just had a birthday.
> 
> I have zero intentions of selling it, buying more (until it becomes more mainstream) or transferring it. I figure I'll just simply toss it in an account, let it sit there until he's done university and maybe it will crater to zero or maybe he will have enough to buy a McMansion with an Aventador in the garage in 20 years.
> 
> I've done some reading but I'm more confused than before.
> 
> Can I just set up a Wealthsimple account, transfer it in there and let it sit or do I need to get a "hardware wallet"? My preference would be the Wealthsimple account but I'm not exactly sure I can do what I want with them.
> ...



Only safe way to store it is on a hardware wallet.
I've had Bitcoin sitting in Quadriga CX and had about $3,000 (This was a while back it would be worth a lot more now) worth of Bitcoin stolen, it can happen at any exchange.

You never want to rely on anyone else to store you currency.

----------


## nzwasp

> Need some guidance here. 
> 
> A friend of mine bought some bitcoin for my son when he was born and just held onto it for him as he wasn't sure if it was going to go up, crater to zero etc. Now he wants to transfer it over to him as he just had a birthday.
> 
> I have zero intentions of selling it, buying more (until it becomes more mainstream) or transferring it. I figure I'll just simply toss it in an account, let it sit there until he's done university and maybe it will crater to zero or maybe he will have enough to buy a McMansion with an Aventador in the garage in 20 years.
> 
> I've done some reading but I'm more confused than before.
> 
> Can I just set up a Wealthsimple account, transfer it in there and let it sit or do I need to get a "hardware wallet"? My preference would be the Wealthsimple account but I'm not exactly sure I can do what I want with them.
> ...



Wealthsimple crypto is not actual crypto. You cannot transfer in nor transfer out bitcoin. You are merely buying bitcoin that Wealthsimple has purchased themselves, theres no difference in my mind between buying an bitcoin ETF and buying crypto with WS except for the fact that you can buy the bitcoin ETF in your TFSA or RRSP.

----------


## ercchry

Don’t support wealthsimple... fuck them and their shitty robinhood knockoff (also fuck RH)

----------


## revelations

> Need some guidance here. 
> 
> A friend of mine bought some bitcoin for my son when he was born and just held onto it for him as he wasn't sure if it was going to go up, crater to zero etc. Now he wants to transfer it over to him as he just had a birthday.
> 
> I have zero intentions of selling it, buying more (until it becomes more mainstream) or transferring it. I figure I'll just simply toss it in an account, let it sit there until he's done university and maybe it will crater to zero or maybe he will have enough to buy a McMansion with an Aventador in the garage in 20 years.
> 
> I've done some reading but I'm more confused than before.
> 
> Can I just set up a Wealthsimple account, transfer it in there and let it sit or do I need to get a "hardware wallet"? My preference would be the Wealthsimple account but I'm not exactly sure I can do what I want with them.
> ...



Get a hardware wallet - or two different types (tezor and ledger) if the amount is significant. Make paper wallet backup copies, stick these in a safe - away from the hardware wallets - and then forget about it.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Congrats to everyone holding dogecoin. I'd be paper hands tonight.

----------


## taemo

15$ richer  :Clap: 


going to resume with the search and recovery of my 2013 doge wallet if it hits 1$  :ROFL!:

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I'm sitting on 121 doge coins. I used to be in the thousands, but paper hands it at 8 cents. RIP me.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## Ekliptix

As a total newb at crypto, my 12,700 dogecoins went from $1k to $6k as of now. Holding to $1.

----------


## FraserB

Nearly had a stroke when I saw $0.58 this morning. Seems to have stabilized around $0.47 right now

----------


## ZenOps

Seriously though, beyond needs a NFT subforum with purchaseable pics of cute pets. Gotta catch the next wave.

----------


## Brent.ff

Whats the best way to actually withdrawal from Binance into cash in canada?

----------


## roopi

> Whats the best way to actually withdrawal from Binance into cash in canada?



Transfer to your bank account?

----------


## Brent.ff

> Transfer to your bank account?



Tells you how long its been since i bought any, surprisingly easy now. Thanks

----------


## HiSpec

Is anyone using Crypto.com to buy DOGE? 

I won't let me add my debit card as a method of payment. Unless they are trying to push for their Crypto pre-paid card as a method of payment?

----------


## ercchry

> Is anyone using Crypto.com to buy DOGE? 
> 
> I won't let me add my debit card as a method of payment. Unless they are trying to push for their Crypto pre-paid card as a method of payment?



Canadian banks have blocked all major exchanges for debt/credit

You basically have to use emt. For crypto.com you need to verify your KYC info, for binance they have the P2P system, where you can buy and sell with individuals, it’s way faster

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Canadian banks have blocked all major exchanges for debt/credit
> 
> You basically have to use emt. For crypto.com you need to verify your KYC info, for binance they have the P2P system, where you can buy and sell with individuals, it’s way faster



You also don't need to verify on Binance for P2P, so you can fire off some BT from another exchange/wallet, P2P it to DOGE, or other coins, and then fire it off to a wallet. There's some transaction fees, but no verification required.

----------


## HiSpec

So there’s no way to buy DOGE directly from Binance? I have to convert it from another coin?
I can’t verify the process since Binance is down for maintenance.

Also what hardware wallet do you guys suggest?

----------


## nzwasp

You can buy doge with usdt on binance

----------


## ercchry

...just a few choices, also you shouldn’t need to verify to buy with P2P, but sellers can choose their own preferences so you might have to search a little for a coin to buy that’s a good deal

----------


## tirebob

Jezuz... A good buddy of mine took a long shot on his birthday and dropped $3500 into a crypto currency called Safemoon. He just logged in and it is over 232k!! Wtf is this shit?? Craziness!

----------


## sexualbanana

I'm sure it's somewhere in here, but sifting through 39 pages is not my idea of fun. Are there any resources I can look at for a complete beginner to crypto?

----------


## ercchry

> I'm sure it's somewhere in here, but sifting through 39 pages is not my idea of fun. Are there any resources I can look at for a complete beginner to crypto?



A lot of these exchanges have educational resources... some even make you watch videos to learn about different instruments before giving you access, Binance and Coinbase are good places to start

----------


## 16hypen3sp

I finally bought into the hype and got Safemoon. Totally convoluted shit show to buy. Had some co-workers coach me thru it. Going to try and get Bonfire tonight.

No idea how to trade them tho.

----------


## ercchry

So... safemoon increase in value as long as people HODL and new buyers buy in... I think there is a name for that  :ROFL!:

----------


## nzwasp

> I finally bought into the hype and got Safemoon. Totally convoluted shit show to buy. Had some co-workers coach me thru it. Going to try and get Bonfire tonight.
> 
> No idea how to trade them tho.



I can’t even figure out how to connect a wallet to pancake swap to even buy it.

I saw people pimping safemoon about 1 month ago and I thought it was just another pump and dump for the day so I ignored it perhaps I should take more notice. My biggest issue with crypto is I don’t really want to be in a situation where I’m paying the govt thousands in taxes

If you want to make bank you need to find a low mcap coin that lots of people are excited and talking about and one that will last for atleast a few months so you can get in and get out. To be honest most of these projects are nothing more than a different way to store value make cash how many of these ideas are actually going to get anywhere. My binance account has loads of failed coins.

----------


## FraserB

> So... safemoon increase in value as long as people HODL and new buyers buy in... I think there is a name for that



I’m fine with 7x my money in 2 days haha, not planning to hold long term by any stretch

----------


## ercchry

> I’m fine with 7x my money in 2 days haha, not planning to hold long term by any stretch



It is interesting how it works... could see a huge uptick in volume too once it’s on coinbase/binance and ease of buying gets better for the less technically inclined folks

----------


## FraserB

> It is interesting how it works... could see a huge uptick in volume too once it’s on coinbase/binance and ease of buying gets better for the less technically inclined folks



That’s what I’m waiting for. It was a bit of a gong show to get money in, switch coins, swap to safemoon. Once it’s basically single click purchasing, it will be interesting to see. Have seen it being pumped on TikTok a few times

----------


## nzwasp

Well that was extremely frustrating to figure out how to buy bonfire on pancakeswap, big dreams and a nice website for a shitcoin.

edit: its hard to figure out how much this coin is worth at the moment, well how much of the shitcoin I have in US$.

----------


## ercchry

> Well that was extremely frustrating to figure out how to buy bonfire on pancakeswap, big dreams and a nice website for a shitcoin.
> 
> edit: its hard to figure out how much this coin is worth at the moment, well how much of the shitcoin I have in US$.



Go to yieldwatch.net and put in your wallet address, not helpful if you bought multiple coins with that wallet, but at least you’ll have an overview of total assets’ worth

----------


## cherpintow

> Is anyone using Crypto.com to buy DOGE? 
> 
> I won't let me add my debit card as a method of payment. Unless they are trying to push for their Crypto pre-paid card as a method of payment?



I use a Canadian exchange called NDAX, they have Doge coin listed on there to buy. They don't have a huge selection of coins to buy so have a look first. You just send e-transfers over to fund your account. Here's a referral link: https://one.ndax.io/bfQluz

----------


## Sentry

> So... safemoon increase in value as long as people HODL and new buyers buy in... I think there is a name for that



Rhymes with Fonzi?

----------


## killramos

Man. 

Infighting between which bitcoins are scams compared to the rest of bitcoins that totally aren’t scams is hilarious.

----------


## pheoxs

> Man. 
> 
> Infighting between which bitcoins are scams compared to the rest of bitcoins that totally aren’t scams is hilarious.



doge is the only true bitcoin. all other are shills.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

If one was a modern gambler, they'd throw cash at every shitcoin listed on cryptomoonshots and pull out after 2x, leaving the bag holders to chase those 100x dreams. 2x compounding is nothing to scoff at, at it seems like they all do that.

----------


## gqmw

I bought Vechain many years ago, thought it was a sunk cost so nice to see that it's finally worth something...

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> I bought Vechain many years ago, thought it was a sunk cost so nice to see that it's finally worth something...



Yeah, it basically went 100x in the last few years. Take your profits :p

----------


## nzwasp

> Rhymes with Fonzi?
> Attachment 98770



I mean this basically is how all crypto works

----------


## colsankey

Anyone who's been doing this for more than a hot minute, are you using an accountant for your taxes? Or doing it on the up and up?

CRA seems to view buying/selling/trading crypto for other crypto as singular capital gain events that are probably easily calculated and taxed.

But mining crypto seems to be entirely viewed as business, not sure how to properly account for next year's taxes.

Im currently keeping a ledger of times I buy and sell anything, and keeping track of monthly expenses for GPUs, risers, frames etc needed, but I only expect to have a small mining profit by December.

However their guidelines almost seem to imply purchases of equipment before starting a business dont count as a loss, but once your are mining and making money post purchases they want that sweet tax money.

"Guide for cryptocurrency users and tax professionals - Canada.ca" https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-age...ncy-guide.html

----------


## MrFaust

I read these guys were a good investment.

----------


## nzwasp

> Anyone who's been doing this for more than a hot minute, are you using an accountant for your taxes? Or doing it on the up and up?
> 
> CRA seems to view buying/selling/trading crypto for other crypto as singular capital gain events that are probably easily calculated and taxed.
> 
> But mining crypto seems to be entirely viewed as business, not sure how to properly account for next year's taxes.
> 
> Im currently keeping a ledger of times I buy and sell anything, and keeping track of monthly expenses for GPUs, risers, frames etc needed, but I only expect to have a small mining profit by December.
> 
> However their guidelines almost seem to imply purchases of equipment before starting a business dont count as a loss, but once your are mining and making money post purchases they want that sweet tax money.
> ...



I used some crypto tracking software that links into binance and my wallets and it prints out a statement of all the buys and sells and then tells me my capital gains or losses, I submit that with my taxes and pay whats due. Last year I let a bot run on binance for a week and it traded 80K and lost 82K (from an initial deposit of 1000$) and I lost money last year somehow. I had $1500 of capital losses last year. This year Ive already 5x my money so I know I will be paying some taxes, hopefully I can offset it somehow.




> I finally bought into the hype and got Safemoon. Totally convoluted shit show to buy. Had some co-workers coach me thru it. Going to try and get Bonfire tonight.
> 
> No idea how to trade them tho.



 
@16hypen3sp
 thanks for the tip I dumped 3k in last night and im already 3x on that. These swap tokens are a bit of a mystery to figure out though.

----------


## spike98

Managed to grab some BONFIRE and doubled overnight. Looks ATH right now with lots of momentum. Thing with these shit coins is the market can turn on a dime and absolutely tank, ill probably pull out sometime this morning and get back into the SAFEMOON dip.

----------


## nzwasp

Im up to 20K right now.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I used some crypto tracking software that links into binance and my wallets and it prints out a statement of all the buys and sells and then tells me my capital gains or losses, I submit that with my taxes and pay whats due. Last year I let a bot run on binance for a week and it traded 80K and lost 82K (from an initial deposit of 1000$) and I lost money last year somehow. I had $1500 of capital losses last year. This year Ive already 5x my money so I know I will be paying some taxes, hopefully I can offset it somehow.
> 
> 
> @16hypen3sp thanks for the tip I dumped 3k in last night and im already 3x on that. These swap tokens are a bit of a mystery to figure out though.



What software is this?

----------


## nzwasp

I use cointracker.io but its a bit expensive for taxes, there are similar websites that are cheaper.

----------


## ercchry

Pancakeswap migration... what a shit show, awaiting my airdrop for swapping my LPs too soon; I’ve now given up and put it into pools

----------


## nzwasp

I hope whoever's buddy pulled his money from safemoon before that rugpull yesterday.

I made 7x in $bonfire then pulled it out because I had a bit of a security incident. I need to do a bit more DD before jumping on any of these shitcoins. Currently have some $$ in tacocat - seems decent, not a rugpull yet, and mbud (unsure of it but one difference from the majority of the shitcoins is that its price is like 0.004c vs the 0.0000000005c of most shit coins.) 

both are on the BNB Smartchain. Mbud has a 4million market cap. Tacocat has a 8 million market cap

Im sure this pancake swap migration is keeping buyers out.

Tokensniffer is a good website to find scams btw

----------


## nzwasp

Well shitcoins are basically straight up gambling. 

but I think ive found some winners.

Still got about 1BNB worth in Bonfire. https://poocoin.app/tokens/0x5e90253...fed08a64ab5590
Also excited about**:
$happy which is a mental health charity coin, https://poocoin.app/tokens/0xb0b924c...cee1e65736be1d Devs are doxxed, main guy is from Ottawa did a live AMA / charitable donation on livestream last friday. discord active
$cummies - the nsfw cumrocket token https://poocoin.app/tokens/0x27Ae271...31bAeBc82d878d Devs are doxxed here - discord active
$swinate - a realestate related coin - devs seem pretty chill and are active in telegram and discord 

also got a bnb worth in 420x which like bonfire doesnt seem to have any purpose at all. https://poocoin.app/tokens/0xc4b790e...98ed2a1ff0886a

----------


## ercchry

Found a farm for my safemoon, the metrics for apy are not calculated correctly, but still doing about 4%/day while I wait for the rocket to take off... don’t feel too bad if it goes to zero since I have less than 1 BNB in it all; plus paired up with a second shitcoin; what’s the odds both go to zero?  :ROFL!: 

Get paid in a third shitcoin as well, it’s in a pool doing over 3%/day, so if I marthed this right, I should be worth 9 figures within a year, pfft... cracked it, crypto is easy!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I managed to burn through $100 worth of BNB just trying to figure out how the fuck to swap on pancake. I gave up when I started losing track of where my CAKE went.

----------


## nzwasp

> I managed to burn through $100 worth of BNB just trying to figure out how the fuck to swap on pancake. I gave up when I started losing track of where my CAKE went.



The slippage is like 12-15% just to make it work.

Anyone getting into FINE Token. IPO Launching in 20 mins or so. Get the official link from https://t.me/RefinableAnn

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> The slippage is like 12-15% just to make it work.
> 
> Anyone getting into FINE Token. IPO Launching in 20 mins or so. Get the official link from https://t.me/RefinableAnn



CAKE won't even show me the exchange rate. Just says not enough liquidity.

----------


## nzwasp

yes because it went to a 3B market cap off the first 1 mins\

from 3c to 8$

https://poocoin.app/tokens/0x4e6415a...87923aec331227

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Well, I bought 1 fine.

----------


## nzwasp

> Well, I bought 1 fine.



Apparently Binance threw them under the bus an hour ago. So maybe its good we didnt get in to early - although a private sale at 3c to sell at $6 would of been awesome

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Apparently Binance threw them under the bus an hour ago. So maybe its good we didnt get in to early - although a private sale at 3c to sell at $6 would of been awesome



Say what?

----------


## nzwasp

so this Fine main purpose is that they are an NFT marketplace. And partnered with Binance according to their website. Anyway 1 hour ago binance said they are coming out with a NFT marketplace in June and didnt even mention this refineable platform. That has some speculating if its actually going to be partnered with binance or not.

----------


## pheoxs

I shifted all my coins into Eth a few days ago, seems like it keeps creeping up against BTC each wave and I'm hoping it overtakes BTC one day. In reality bitcoin is useless besides a ponzi investing scheme at this point. The mess of segwit/lightning network to compensate for their shit network transaction limit is just a mess to keep the price high. Eth actually keeps developing and growing, not to mention the growing NFT market straddling on it. Hoping it eventually takes over though unsure how Eth 2.0 will affect things when all the miners get shafted.

----------


## tirebob

Okay... If I wanted to learn how to do this stuff, open an account etc, and just start with say a grand or something, what is the play to get going? Talk to me like I am just learning to speak english please. Complete newbie!

----------


## ercchry

> Okay... If I wanted to learn how to do this stuff, open an account etc, and just start with say a grand or something, what is the play to get going? Talk to me like I am just learning to speak english please. Complete newbie!



Risk tolerance?

That’s important 

There is basically two sides here; the nasdaq version, or the OTC, pink sheets

Safemoon; firmly in the OTC category, BTC, ETH, more nasdaq... but like, GME  :ROFL!: 

Step one is getting your money into crypto. You basically NEED a Binance account, since emt is the only real way to buy if you’re not mining your coins.

Once you get that account going, you have access to more than you should need, but if you want to play on the DEXs ie. pancakeswap to purchase things like safemoon and other “shitcoins” you need to also open a wallet; trust wallet works well. You need to fund it with BNB for BEP20 tokens, but if you also want to hold ERC20 tokens, you also need to fund it with ETH, this is why Binance is helpful as you can swap between any coins they offer easily before swapping it to this wallet. As these protocols don’t play nice (can’t swap bnb to eth in trust wallet) you need to make sure you always have some of these coins in these wallets as you need to be able to pay transaction fees for everything you do on the DEXs. 

If it was me... the conservative approach would be:

Open Binance account
P2P (emt) $1k in USDT
Move to spot account
Wait for a bloody sell off
Put it 50/50 between BNB and ETH, if you want to bump up risk, transfer USDT to USD-M futures account, turn leverage down to 2x, and do the above. Wait for a big up day, close trades, wait for a huge sell off... buy, repeat 

Risky:

Fund trust wallet with BNB (smart chain address) open beefy finance from the in app browser (if Apple, you need to add this; Google it) fund the top 3 or 4 farms, readjust as returns drop off and new farms are on top

----------


## nzwasp

Firstly signup with either shakepay or newton. I only have a shakepay referral: Sign up with my link and we'll each get $10 to buy crypto:
https://shakepay.me/r/BRTDPYD

Then interac yourself some cash and buy either bitcoin or ethereum. You can transfer whatever amount. Once you have done that sign up for binance. 
https://www.binance.com/en/register?ref=APEJQFA0

Then transfer the Eth or BTC to your Binance wallet. 

For Binance Smart Chain stuff that we are using:

This video basically takes you from setting up metamask to depositing BNB to it to use on pancake swap.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JZSUv40Tx0

After that you can find out about coins on reddit you need to do your own research or ask our opinions or whatever you want, dont blindly buy coins most are scams.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Not Financial Advice~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Okay... If I wanted to learn how to do this stuff, open an account etc, and just start with say a grand or something, what is the play to get going? Talk to me like I am just learning to speak english please. Complete newbie!



It's worse than stocks, IMO.
If you want to just buy coins, and sit on them, you want to open an account with an exchange. I find that Coinbase is fairly newb-friendly, but they only support 50 coins at any given time (to avoid shit/altcoins). Binance/Kraken are much bigger exchanges where you can buy almost anything.

Ideally, you want to do your due diligence on what coins you should invest into, but I'd say a solid spread of ETH/BTC is a good investment start point. I picked around 10-15 coins, and spread my portfolio around that way (10% BTC, 10% ETH, 5% on the rest.) I've seen a 300% return on a few coins, but I've just been doing small investments, so nothing life changing. I'm sure smarter people than me can break it down better.

The other thing to note, is that any time you exchange coins (turn one coin into another) you're "realizing" the gain/loss, so you may want to get into a tracker early, to watch the capital gains. Something like cointracker.io or koinly.io. You can have it track stuff, and then based on the amount of transactions, purchase a subscription when you actually need to file taxes.

----------


## nzwasp

> I shifted all my coins into Eth a few days ago, seems like it keeps creeping up against BTC each wave and I'm hoping it overtakes BTC one day. In reality bitcoin is useless besides a ponzi investing scheme at this point. The mess of segwit/lightning network to compensate for their shit network transaction limit is just a mess to keep the price high. Eth actually keeps developing and growing, not to mention the growing NFT market straddling on it. Hoping it eventually takes over though unsure how Eth 2.0 will affect things when all the miners get shafted.



What about those GAS fees though?!

@ercchry
 How much approx are you making per day with this daily APY interest - I actually didnt know anything about this method but it looks intriguing to me.

----------


## tirebob

> Risk tolerance?
> 
> That’s important 
> 
> There is basically two sides here; the nasdaq version, or the OTC, pink sheets
> 
> Safemoon; firmly in the OTC category, BTC, ETH, more nasdaq... but like, GME 
> 
> Step one is getting your money into crypto. You basically NEED a Binance account, since emt is the only real way to buy if you’re not mining your coins.
> ...



Well I fully am going into this expecting to lose but trying to win so I am not worried about the risk, but I don't want to treat it like "putting it all on red" the second I walk into a casino if that makes sense. I would like to dabble and learn a bit. 




> It's worse than stocks, IMO.
> If you want to just buy coins, and sit on them, you want to open an account with an exchange. I find that Coinbase is fairly newb-friendly, but they only support 50 coins at any given time (to avoid shit/altcoins). Binance/Kraken are much bigger exchanges where you can buy almost anything.
> 
> Ideally, you want to do your due diligence on what coins you should invest into, but I'd say a solid spread of ETH/BTC is a good investment start point. I picked around 10-15 coins, and spread my portfolio around that way (10% BTC, 10% ETH, 5% on the rest.) I've seen a 300% return on a few coins, but I've just been doing small investments, so nothing life changing. I'm sure smarter people than me can break it down better.
> 
> The other thing to note, is that any time you exchange coins (turn one coin into another) you're "realizing" the gain/loss, so you may want to get into a tracker early, to watch the capital gains. Something like cointracker.io or koinly.io. You can have it track stuff, and then based on the amount of transactions, purchase a subscription when you actually need to file taxes.



This is one of my thoughts actually, that I either want to dabble in this or fuck with some stocks. Really, this is all a bit more entertainment for me with the hope of making a little bit of change. I have never really been one to invest in anything I do not have some semblance of control with. I like gambling but I play poker rather than slots for example. I want to get my feet wet and enjoy myself but still take it a bit seriously and learn.

So late to the game either way, but whatever. I need a new challenge of sorts I guess.

----------


## tirebob

And all of you are still speaking a little technically for me hahaha! Okay maybe not that bad but still I am googling a lot of the acronyms lol

----------


## pheoxs

> What about those GAS fees though?!
> 
> @ercchry
>  How much approx are you making per day with this daily APY interest - I actually didnt know anything about this method but it looks intriguing to me.



Eth keeps evolving though, they raised the GAS limit just recently from 12.5 million to 15 million. BTC will never move an inch to include more transactions or move away from 1mb blocks.

For easy investing: If you just want to invest in bitcoin, you can buy BTCC-U on your trading account. Its a bitcoin indexed ETF.

----------


## ercchry

> What about those GAS fees though?!
> 
> @ercchry
>  How much approx are you making per day with this daily APY interest - I actually didnt know anything about this method but it looks intriguing to me.



I have less than 1 BNB in two farms here... mostly cause I’m holding safemoon anyways, cause like.. what if it hits binance?!??  :ROFL!: 

This is from the last 12hr:

----------


## ercchry

> And all of you are still speaking a little technically for me hahaha! Okay maybe not that bad but still I am googling a lot of the acronyms lol



Another simple route is just buy BNB on Binance, and toss it in the vault, keep an eye out for their ICOs, your BNB holding dictate how much of an ICO you can buy at a discount, you’ll only get a fraction of what you commit to it, but usually good for a good instant return of like 30-50x on those coins... just sell as soon as they’re live for trading

Here is the last one... I only got 2% of what I allocated to this, but the ICO was for $0.10/coin...

----------


## Proyecto2000

is anyone here using NDAX to buy crypto? Its a Calgary exchange. I signed up after the failure that was trying to create and fund a new binance account during the DOGE craze. After wasting 2 days and missing the boat on the pump & dump I was able to create and fund a NDAX account within 30 minutes. Gave me enough time to make $0.10 on DOGE and switch to ADA for a quick buck

----------


## CompletelyNumb

These shitcoins are like virtual roulette. Kinda fun. Learned lots. Apparently they can prevent people from selling directly in the contract, you need to see who the major holders are to predict rug pull risk, look for similar contracts, etc. 99% are just pump and dumps. But a few hours of "day trading" them can be pretty ridiculous. Easy double ups on every single trade.

----------


## nzwasp

> These shitcoins are like virtual roulette. Kinda fun. Learned lots. Apparently they can prevent people from selling directly in the contract, you need to see who the major holders are to predict rug pull risk, look for similar contracts, etc. 99% are just pump and dumps. But a few hours of "day trading" them can be pretty ridiculous. Easy double ups on every single trade.



If you use tokensniffer.com it will tell you if there are restrictions like no withdrawal

I imagine at some point there might be some sort of regulation around decentralized exchanges. Unsure who would police it though.

----------


## nzwasp

@LilDrunkenSmurf


Heres another presale I found.

https://dxsale.app/app/pages/defipre...1694&chain=BSC

Telegram for that token is here: https://t.me/shillnauts_official
Discord https://discord.gg/QJHJE7Vnc8
I bought 0.5BNB we'll see how this one goes. Token name is Shill

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Nice, but Telegram doesn't like to open the chat. Says the user does not exist.

----------


## nzwasp

yeah i noticed that too - discord works though. Found the correct telegram from the discord

I guess the thing with the presales is you need to be on that link as soon as they launch so you can claim at the lowest possible price

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Min 0.1BNB. I don't have that much lying around right now, and by the time I manage to move it over to BSC, the presale will be over.

----------


## nzwasp

that presale is moving slowly. It still has a 1 day and 22 hours to go.

----------


## spike98

Looks like HAPPY may start a run. Some big buys are happening close to ATH.

----------


## nzwasp

Yeah i got about 5k into happy. They are being listed on white bit next week sometime too.

----------


## nzwasp

There is some super drama on this $shill telegram. So the presale finished but as it finished DXSALE just happened to go down for maintenance for 30 mins and everyones calling scam.

----------


## nzwasp

So who is buying into cummies? I got tonytiger in on saturday hes already 2x. Im up 5x. Its moving fast


Regarding Farming, 
@ercchry




Any idea what that compounding button would do in this situation?

----------


## ercchry

> So who is buying into cummies? I got tonytiger in on saturday hes already 2x. Im up 5x. Its moving fast
> 
> 
> Regarding Farming, 
> @ercchry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what that compounding button would do in this situation?



Saves some gas by harvesting and depositing it again in one transaction, instead of two

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I bought bonfire, safemoon, and fine, and none of those are doing me any favors. I don't have much BNB left right now.

----------


## pheoxs

> I shifted all my coins into Eth a few days ago, seems like it keeps creeping up against BTC each wave and I'm hoping it overtakes BTC one day. In reality bitcoin is useless besides a ponzi investing scheme at this point. The mess of segwit/lightning network to compensate for their shit network transaction limit is just a mess to keep the price high. Eth actually keeps developing and growing, not to mention the growing NFT market straddling on it. Hoping it eventually takes over though unsure how Eth 2.0 will affect things when all the miners get shafted.



Laughing all the way to the bank with this move currently.

----------


## nzwasp

> I bought bonfire, safemoon, and fine, and none of those are doing me any favors. I don't have much BNB left right now.



You are still early if you put that next paycheck into cumrocket.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Remember when there were very few types of Cryptocurrencies and they were all trying hard to look respectable? Us "old economy" people thought it all sounded like a scam? Now cumrocket is legit investment advice? 

OldGuyConfusedFace.png

----------


## pheoxs

> Remember when there were very few types of Cryptocurrencies and they were all trying hard to look respectable? Us "old economy" people thought it all sounded like a scam? Now cumrocket is legit investment advice? 
> 
> OldGuyConfusedFace.png



That is the problem when anyone can take an afternoon to clone another coin and slap a name on it. Heck half the coins out there use the same half dozen mining algorithms and it's always been that way. LTC was a BTC clone but the blocks were twice as fast, boom. Clone it, release it, mine it before too many people jump on board so you can hoarde early coins, then let it run and hope it becomes a memecoin. There's more shill coins than there are real coins at this point.

----------


## nzwasp

> That is the problem when anyone can take an afternoon to clone another coin and slap a name on it. Heck half the coins out there use the same half dozen mining algorithms and it's always been that way. LTC was a BTC clone but the blocks were twice as fast, boom. Clone it, release it, mine it before too many people jump on board so you can hoarde early coins, then let it run and hope it becomes a memecoin. There's more shill coins than there are real coins at this point.



I think every play on "moon" has been tried now on pancake swap. I dont know why anyone would fall for that now.

----------


## spike98

> Remember when there were very few types of Cryptocurrencies and they were all trying hard to look respectable? Us "old economy" people thought it all sounded like a scam? Now cumrocket is legit investment advice? 
> 
> OldGuyConfusedFace.png



Its not a legit investment. Its playing speculation and should be treated as such. There is a predictable cycle of ICO, hype and rug pull for some and just nothing for the rest. Most of the crap coins that don't serve an actual purpose will see one of these cycles. Its determining which one that is the gamble. Pick the right one and you could see 3x-10x ROI in weeks. But to make it big you have to spend big and thats a lot of risk.

----------


## nzwasp

> Its not a legit investment. Its playing speculation and should be treated as such. There is a predictable cycle of ICO, hype and rug pull for some and just nothing for the rest. Most of the crap coins that don't serve an actual purpose will see one of these cycles. Its determining which one that is the gamble. Pick the right one and you could see 3x-10x ROI in weeks. But to make it big you have to spend big and thats a lot of risk.



So im in mainly two coins right now 

$cummies which seems to have purpose and $happy which i think is a memecoin disguised as a charity coin for hype (its not working out as well as they originally planned). If I make some significant cash off of cummies im unsure how to spin it to make it not look quite rude. And I only put my 3k of crypto into these coins because I was board waiting for the AMC train to take me to the moon.....still waiting.

----------


## ercchry

What happened to the Bird? That bot is gonna owe me a double meat sub, or I’m gonna owe them... uh, what are birds into? Birdbaths?

----------


## stealth

Just noticed this thread, which is awesome.

Been in crypto since 2016/2017, kind of stopped trading since the whole QuadrigaCX fiasco...

Got back in this year.

Holding Safemoon since the early days, so I am up quite a bit. I will hold on for a while.

Seen Bonfire the day it came out, couldn't justify the purchase, which I regret now, but I think it is a pump and dump. The team showed themselves, but I still have red flags.

Refinable I truly believed in, I got in early enough to make good gains on it, but ended up selling after all the rumours started.

Not sure how long the Hype coin train will last, the plan is to move into ETH/ADA for longer term holdings.

----------


## ZenOps

Dogecoin to the moon! Confirmed.

----------


## riander5

Gotta say i've given NZwasp a hard time in other threads but i like your crypto input here. Keep up the good work

----------


## nzwasp

@riander5


These are my current holdings. Ive fomo'd out of safemooncash however if I had kept my original position of 1BNB from april 22 I would of been up 200K USD FML
After you have ascertained that something isnt a rug pull the next thing you have to do imho is find something with a strong community and that also has a strong marketing - because theres so many tokens out there lots of marketing is required to get any traction. Cummies is being listed on some asian exchange this week called cointiger.



Also I have 1/2 a bnb in this presale: https://dxsale.app/app/pages/defipre...=669&chain=BSC

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Yeah, I've seen a few coins get rug pulled, and the ones that don't, don't necessarily go anywhere after the initial 24h. You either need to be on top of things in the swap world, or sit back and invest slowly in a few other coins.

----------


## riander5

@nzwasp
 are you finding most of these through that dxsale site?

----------


## nzwasp

> @nzwasp
>  are you finding most of these through that dxsale site?



Nope I usually find out about them on cryptomoonshots and the other various subreddits on reddit. I dont know how you find legitimate stuff on dxsale. The only one I hope that isnt a rug pull on dxsale is that effin finance one and the rugpulls I have seen on dxsale usually have way better sales pitches and marketing and shilling and fill up fast.

For the projects that I do have I just need to sit on it and wait for a month but its hard to not pull out and fomo into something else.

----------


## 89coupe

I bought a nice chunk of Ethereum today.

----------


## nzwasp

> I bought a nice chunk of Ethereum today.



How many fees did you pay for that?

----------


## spikerS

OK, so i made my first withdraw from nicehash. measly $61 USD. Now I wanna buy something. What should I put it in, and how do I get it. I am completely new to this. I dont care much if I win or lose with this. I just want the experience. ELI5!

----------


## 89coupe

> How many fees did you pay for that?




I purchase through ShakePay

https://shakepay.com/fees

----------


## ExtraSlow

61 cans of AGD?

----------


## 89coupe

> OK, so i made my first withdraw from nicehash. measly $61 USD. Now I wanna buy something. What should I put it in, and how do I get it. I am completely new to this. I dont care much if I win or lose with this. I just want the experience. ELI5!



The way I do it is two accounts.

ShakePay & Binance 

I first purchase through ShakePay and then transfer to Binance account as they have a wider range of currencies/coins. 

Convert the Ethereum or Bitcoin into Tether and then purchase whatever you want. Whole process takes about 5 minutes.

----------


## nzwasp

> The way I do it is two accounts.
> 
> ShakePay & Binance 
> 
> I first purchase through ShakePay and then transfer to Binance account as they have a wider range of currencies/coins. 
> 
> Convert the Ethereum or Bitcoin into Tether and then purchase whatever you want. Whole process takes about 5 minutes.



I think most people are doing that. And then transfer it to BNB and send it to metamask and 10X-100X your money - easy.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> OK, so i made my first withdraw from nicehash. measly $61 USD. Now I wanna buy something. What should I put it in, and how do I get it. I am completely new to this. I dont care much if I win or lose with this. I just want the experience. ELI5!



As stated below, you can transfer to a larger exchange like binance, or setup a coinbase account. NH will integrate directly w/ Coinbase, and you can exchange it for any of their 50 tokens. ETH is a pretty good choice right now.

----------


## ercchry

> OK, so i made my first withdraw from nicehash. measly $61 USD. Now I wanna buy something. What should I put it in, and how do I get it. I am completely new to this. I dont care much if I win or lose with this. I just want the experience. ELI5!



Where did you withdraw to?

----------


## spikerS

> Where did you withdraw to?



to trust wallet. now it's in shakepay. I think that was a mistake as it took a chunk. figured i could buy through shakepay, but its just another wallet. now i gotta get it into binance or something so i can buy coins, right?

----------


## ercchry

> to trust wallet. now it's in shakepay. I think that was a mistake as it took a chunk. figured i could buy through shakepay, but its just another wallet. now i gotta get it into binance or something so i can buy coins, right?



Yeah, with that small of an amount you’ll need binance as you will want to convert to BNB before sending it to trust wallet as you will be playing with BEP20 tokens as gas fees for ERC20 tokens are $$$

I’m withdrawing directly from miners to binance, convert to BNB, send to trust smart chain address, then playing around with DEX based coins from there

----------


## ZenOps

-

----------


## spikerS

> Yeah, with that small of an amount you’ll need binance as you will want to convert to BNB before sending it to trust wallet as you will be playing with BEP20 tokens as gas fees for ERC20 tokens are $$$
> 
> I’m withdrawing directly from miners to binance, convert to BNB, send to trust smart chain address, then playing around with DEX based coins from there



any idea how long it takes to go from shakepay to binance? Seems to be taking a while, and I haven't gotten it yet

----------


## nzwasp

> any idea how long it takes to go from shakepay to binance? Seems to be taking a while, and I haven't gotten it yet



It can take up to 45 mins in my experience. Also seems like binance has suspended some withdrawals at the moment, for instance I cant withdraw bnb to my metamask account right now.

----------


## spikerS

> It can take up to 45 mins in my experience. Also seems like binance has suspended some withdrawals at the moment, for instance I cant withdraw bnb to my metamask account right now.



ok, it just arrived.

Ok, give me your best guess, where should I drop my measly little sum into?

----------


## ercchry

Yeah, BSC is a little flaky today, contracts are taking longer to approve also

----------


## roopi

> It can take up to 45 mins in my experience. Also seems like binance has suspended some withdrawals at the moment, for instance I cant withdraw bnb to my metamask account right now.



Why would withdrawals be suspended? Legitimate question but seems shady.

----------


## nzwasp

> Why would withdrawals be suspended? Legitimate question but seems shady.



There was a lot of bsc network slowness today. It resolved after about 20mins.

- - - Updated - - -




> ok, it just arrived.
> 
> Ok, give me your best guess, where should I drop my measly little sum into?



One of those 4 I mentioned above.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Why would withdrawals be suspended? Legitimate question but seems shady.



Binance does this regularly. It's semi shady, but they usually claim "maintenance"

----------


## bigbadboss101

What would be a good platform to go with instead of Binance? Shakeplay, and ?

----------


## stealth

When buying a pre-sale on DXSale, when do you get your tokens, how can you tell you are allotted what you purchased?

----------


## nzwasp

> When buying a pre-sale on DXSale, when do you get your tokens, how can you tell you are allotted what you purchased?



You either get it when it goes live, I have that above dxsale open all the time. And then when it ends you can press claim to get your tokens. If a sale doesnt meet its softcap in its allotted time then DXSALE cancels it and you get your money back.

- - - Updated - - -




> What would be a good platform to go with instead of Binance? Shakeplay, and ?



https://help.crypto.com/en/articles/...nance-coin-bnb

and Newton, although Ive had issues even getting an account with newton.

----------


## stealth

> You either get it when it goes live, I have that above dxsale open all the time. And then when it ends you can press claim to get your tokens. If a sale doesnt meet its softcap in its allotted time then DXSALE cancels it and you get your money back.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> https://help.crypto.com/en/articles/...nance-coin-bnb
> 
> and Newton, although Ive had issues even getting an account with newton.



Thanks!

bigbadboss101: Newton is a good platform. I have used it a little bit. But my main go to is Binance.

----------


## OTown

Anyone on the Chainlink train?

----------


## BavarianBeast

Selling my coins meow

----------


## taemo

how does it work with crypto, buy the dip?

----------


## MrFaust

> how does it work with crypto, buy the dip?



Yeah thats the idea , speaking of dips nows a good time to buy, I bought some Eth and some XRP.

----------


## M.alex

I don't know how you guys can feel safe playing crypto when you've got people like Musk using it as a total pump & dump scheme

----------


## Buster

> I don't know how you guys can feel safe playing crypto when you've got people like Musk using it as a total pump & dump scheme



leave the zoo animals to their thread, lol

----------


## 89coupe

Loading up on ETH

seems like a good time to buy  :dunno:

----------


## killramos

> leave the zoo animals to their thread, lol



The zoo is always a solid source of entertainment

----------


## Buster

> 



This is the closest thing to real analysis in this whole thread.

----------


## 89coupe

> This is the closest thing to real analysis in this whole thread.




Read this
https://sebbunney.medium.com/when-mo...y-d8537d09b1a4

----------


## Buster

> Read this
> https://sebbunney.medium.com/when-mo...y-d8537d09b1a4



gimme a tl;dr

----------


## 89coupe

> gimme a tl;dr



It’s worth the time.

----------


## killramos

So 7.2 isn’t 7.2 anymore?

What a 7.2ception

----------


## Buster

> It’s worth the time.



Ok, I read it. Nothing new or interesting. Same old same old.

A mix of reasonable (if obvious) observations, and a bunch of dumb conclusions.

----------


## 89coupe

> So 7.2 isn’t 7.2 anymore?
> 
> What a 7.2ception



Above and beyond

----------


## stealth

> @riander5
> 
> 
> These are my current holdings. Ive fomo'd out of safemooncash however if I had kept my original position of 1BNB from april 22 I would of been up 200K USD FML
> After you have ascertained that something isnt a rug pull the next thing you have to do imho is find something with a strong community and that also has a strong marketing - because theres so many tokens out there lots of marketing is required to get any traction. Cummies is being listed on some asian exchange this week called cointiger.
> 
> Attachment 99231Attachment 99232Attachment 99233Attachment 99234Attachment 99235
> 
> Also I have 1/2 a bnb in this presale: https://dxsale.app/app/pages/defipre...=669&chain=BSC



You think it was a rugpull on Effin?

I personally dont care as that is part of the risk vs. Reward. But it seemed like a good project.

----------


## nzwasp

> You think it was a rugpull on Effin?
> 
> I personally don’t care as that is part of the risk vs. Reward. But it seemed like a good project.



I dont think it was but I lost 1 BNB. Seems like people have real issues using presales - the scammers that pull the rug really quick after a dxsale seem to have no issues running the presales. 
The liquidity was still all there this morning when I pulled out my other 1 BNB I put in. I think if it was a rug pull they would of pulled out their liquidity however in this case it was all locked up. I think I need to be wary of new tokens that dont seem to get much traction with their telegram groups and dont answer questions very well - I think that indicates inexperience with crypto.

----------


## ercchry

Perpetual motion isn’t possible... but is perpetual tendies? We will see, just put a little in, don’t fully trust the competence of this team

Farm LP, get coin, stake coin, get LP...

----------


## BavarianBeast

That ergo tho  :rocket:

----------


## BavarianBeast

> Selling my coins meow



Well that was a good move  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:

----------


## pheoxs

> Well that was a good move



You're not doing it beyond style if you don't buy the dip now and lose another 20% next week though.

----------


## stealth

> Well that was a good move



Good call and possibly a good time to get back in!

----------


## flipstah

Buying season is in

----------


## ZenOps

I dunno, sell in may and stay away. This is the time when people sell assets to convert to their local currencies to pay off taxes.

----------


## Kobe

> I dunno, sell in may and stay away. This is the time when people sell assets to convert to their local currencies to pay off taxes.



And this..

https://financialpost.com/fp-finance...rency-business

Im a little skeptical of this bull market continuing anymore. 

I'm currently 50/50 if we continue the bullrun or not. 

BTC is corrolated to stonks, if stonks go down, im assuming BTC follows as well, even though its suppose to be a hedge.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Yeah I might re enter when BTC is $10k

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Yeah I might re enter when BTC is $10k



If BTC hits 10k again, it will likely be stagnant for a while again. 

I highly doubt BTC will hit this figure again...

----------


## nzwasp

> And this..
> 
> https://financialpost.com/fp-finance...rency-business
> 
> Im a little skeptical of this bull market continuing anymore. 
> 
> I'm currently 50/50 if we continue the bullrun or not. 
> 
> BTC is corrolated to stonks, if stonks go down, im assuming BTC follows as well, even though its suppose to be a hedge.



Apparenly IRS is bringing in some rule that you must track all your crypto assets even if they are worth less than 10K, unsure how this isnt already the rule like in Canada where we have to track everything.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> If BTC hits 10k again, it will likely be stagnant for a while again. 
> 
> I highly doubt BTC will hit this figure again...



2 weeks imo

----------


## pheoxs

> 2 weeks imo



Yeah. There's so much money invested in crypto now, big money in the game, etc. I highly doubt it'll ever see 10k again because so many people are eager to buy the dip. Even now if it brushes down to 30k it'll spike up quickly as people try to scoop fast gains.

(Unless something news breaking happens, an exchange or major wallet is hacked or something like that).

----------


## nzwasp

Theres been some people posting on reddit/4chan that say they are insiders somewhere and trying to flush an individual out of the market - apparently in their posts its going as low as 25k I guess we will see.

----------


## asp integra

I'm all about betting against bitcoin right now. BITI stock doing great for me this week

----------


## msommers

ETH has sure crashed like a mother...

----------


## spikerS

> ETH has sure crashed like a mother...



yup, by like 50%. A few days ago I saw it up around $45-4600, now it is sitting at like $2350

----------


## pheoxs

Watching crypto as a whole is always fascinating. BTC drives up first then all the alt coins start rising as people try to scoop cheaper gains. But when BTC crashes all the alts drop wayyyy harder as people try to swap back to btc to cash out.

Curious if we'll see stability in the market and lead to 100k runup by end of year or if it'll just struggle around 25k for a while. Huge swings still indicate there's a ton of interest in it and people trying to make coin.

----------


## taemo

hope no one invested on this

----------


## ianmcc

Was up 110% on my ETH and LTC holdings but now barely above even. 
Hold!!!!

----------


## spikerS

> Was up 110% on my ETH and LTC holdings but now barely above even. 
> Hold!!!!



I am still casually mining ETH. I really don't care what the price of it is until I actually want to cash out.

----------


## bjstare

> hope no one invested on this



Holy shit that’s funny.

----------


## killramos

Quelle Surprise

----------


## Buster

Crypto... What could possibly go wrong?

----------


## spikerS

jeeze, Eth down as low as $1700 this morning. Feels like Bryan Adams here. Wonder how low this is going to drop.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> jeeze, Eth down as low as $1700 this morning. Feels like Bryan Adams here. Wonder how low this is going to drop.



Bought it at the Five & Dime?

----------


## spikerS

> Bought it at the Five & Dime?



OK, I just woke up, and am stupid. In my pre coffee stupor I posted that. I meant Tom Petty HAHAHAHA. OMG.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Don't do me like that? Or it's good to be king?

----------


## BavarianBeast

No the one where she loves horses and her boyfriend too

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

My sister got lucky,
Married a yuppie.
Took him for all
He was worth!

----------


## Buster

better than Phil, anyway

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> 2 weeks imo



2 weeks to hit 10K? 

I should sell you a put option  :Wink:

----------


## killramos

> 2 weeks to hit 10K? 
> 
> I should sell you a put option



Sounds super hot. Evidence!

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Sounds super hot. Evidence!



You alright, brah? Cut down on the meth.

----------


## Buster



----------


## pheoxs

I think just under 30 is the floor. A small rally tomorrow, maybe another weekend dip that sees 30 or maybe even 28 then she rockets back to the moon after that.

There's a ton of money betting on crypto, a lot of it is momentum and caution based though, if it finds a support for a week or two then gains you can bet people will try to get in quickly again.

----------


## Buster

> I think just under 30 is the floor. A small rally tomorrow, maybe another weekend dip that sees 30 or maybe even 28 then she rockets back to the moon after that.
> 
> There's a ton of money betting on crypto, a lot of it is momentum and caution based though, if it finds a support for a week or two then gains you can bet people will try to get in quickly again.



what makes you say tht 30 or 28 is the floor?

----------


## killramos

> what makes you say tht 30 or 28 is the floor?



I heard this guy on the internet sold his condo last week.

Bitcoin is going to the moon. Or whatever this thread is about.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I heard this guy on the internet sold his condo last week.
> 
> Bitcoin is going to the moon. Or whatever this thread is about.



I think that the lyrical content was a high water mark for analysis in this thread.
#TechAnalYsis

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> I heard this guy on the internet sold his condo last week.
> 
> Bitcoin is going to the moon. Or whatever this thread is about.



Dont be jealous he has his own condo.

----------


## killramos

> Dont be jealous he has his own condo.



Aren’t you paying attention? He doesn’t have a condo any more. Because the condo market is red hot.

Buy Dogecoin.

----------


## bjstare

> I think just under 30 is the floor. A small rally tomorrow, maybe another weekend dip that sees 30 or maybe even 28 then she rockets back to the moon after that.
> 
> There's a ton of money betting on crypto, a lot of it is momentum and caution based though, if it finds a support for a week or two then gains you can bet people will try to get in quickly again.



Awesome.

----------


## tirebob

https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/bi...103540636.html




> Yahoo Finance
> Bitcoin is officially a new asset class: Goldman Sachs



Whatever that means to the market... Bitcoin is up like 15% though right now again.

----------


## Buster

Translation:

Goldman just figured out a fun new way to fuck BTC holders

----------


## killramos

> Translation:
> 
> Goldman just figured out a fun new way to fuck BTC holders



The free market is a wonderful thing.

----------


## Buster

I posted this earlier, but FB videos don't work well.

But it is perfect for this thread, so i will post again.

----------


## pheoxs

> I think just under 30 is the floor. A small rally tomorrow, maybe another weekend dip that sees 30 or maybe even 28 then she rockets back to the moon after that.
> 
> There's a ton of money betting on crypto, a lot of it is momentum and caution based though, if it finds a support for a week or two then gains you can bet people will try to get in quickly again.



Well she rose, and now she's starting to fall, so far seems like a good guess. Hoping Monday we find support and can break upwards for good again .

----------


## M.alex

I thought the point of bitcoin was to get away from big government control ... but if the FBI (probably NSA) can hax0r the hax0rs to get the bitcoins doesn't that mean it's kinda pointless?
https://finance.yahoo.com/m/383b812b...ment-says.html
\

----------


## ExtraSlow

They played themselves.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

LoL at the phrase "the point of Bitcoin..."

----------


## msommers

Ethereum has a useful point to it at least. BTC does, in theory, but...

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm still waiting for all those blockchain applications that have nothing to do with cryptocurrencies. I think it would make a lot of sense for materials tracking and inventory transactions etc industrial settings. Shit like that is coming, but I think the companies who could do it, haven't figured out how to monetize it.

----------


## bjstare

> I'm still waiting for all those blockchain applications that have nothing to do with cryptocurrencies. I think it would make a lot of sense for materials tracking and inventory transactions etc industrial settings. Shit like that is coming, but I think the companies who could do it, haven't figured out how to monetize it.



It's already here. My company has an "established" blockchain practise. I'm guessing you not seeing it yet is a product of the industry you work in being the last to adopt anything new.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Glad it's happening. I had a great talk with some smart folks about it and I coukd see it really adding significant value.

----------


## pheoxs

NFTs are basically that as well. Digital art with a secure chain of custody. Lots of auctions for 1 or 1s are going for millions of dollars.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Can anyone explain why crypto crashes when a group of miners go offline? Gizmodo is terrible reporting, but here's the link that has me thinking about it.
https://gizmodo.com/bitcoin-plunges-...g-o-1847139438

----------


## cyra1ax

> Can anyone explain why crypto crashes when a group of miners go offline? Gizmodo is terrible reporting, but here's the link that has me thinking about it.
> https://gizmodo.com/bitcoin-plunges-...g-o-1847139438



Clearly Gizmodo doesn't like crypto at all: 



> How much lower will crypto prices go? No one knows for sure, of course. But ponzi schemes can run for a relatively long time before they finally collapse. Pinboard’s Maciej Ceglowski recently appeared on CNBC to explain how the crypto scam works.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah, not unbiased reporting, obvs.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Can anyone explain why crypto crashes when a group of miners go offline? Gizmodo is terrible reporting, but here's the link that has me thinking about it.
> https://gizmodo.com/bitcoin-plunges-...g-o-1847139438



Note: I am not a financial advisor, this is not financial advise. But my uneducated guess is that when a large amount of miners goes offline like that, it actually decreases mining difficulty. Since it's easier to get coins now, the value inherently drops. I think. Someone else might have a better answer, but that's my initial thoughts.

----------


## ZenOps

https://nypost.com/2021/07/02/bitcoi...-lost-fortune/

Remember when owning bitcoin to have an extra lifejacket handy.

----------


## jacky4566

> I thought the point of bitcoin was to get away from big government control ... but if the FBI (probably NSA) can hax0r the hax0rs to get the bitcoins doesn't that mean it's kinda pointless?
> https://finance.yahoo.com/m/383b812b...ment-says.html
> \



By "Hacked", the FBI just called up the American exchange where these idiots transferred the coins and said, "Hey that money is stolen please send back".
If your goin to bribe people for bitcoin don't keep it on a custodial wallet.

----------


## pheoxs

If you have it in your own wallet, no one can touch it. If you have it in a market wallet or a exchange wallet then it's fair game and they can seize coins. Always transfer to your own wallet.

----------


## taemo

any shibu holders here? up 60%+ today and even touched 0.0001 while rest of crypto is red  :ROFL!:

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> any shibu holders here? up 60%+ today and even touched 0.0001 while rest of crypto is red



I keep FOMOing on it, but I haven't pulled the trigger yet.

----------


## 89coupe

> any shibu holders here? up 60%+ today and even touched 0.0001 while rest of crypto is red



I couldn’t resist, I bought some. I have just under 6 million coins  :ROFL!:

----------


## pheoxs

> I couldn’t resist, I bought some. I have just under 6 million coins



Disappointed you didn’t do beyond proud and buy 7.2 million

----------


## CompletelyNumb

I've looked at Shiba every day for a month, and every day I say "it's already on mainstream media, too late, the bag holders are buying now".

And every day I've been wrong. Friend bought some time last week and quadrupled, cashed out. Might be the play.

----------


## msommers

Investing in crypto is very much a shotgun approach.

----------


## taemo

> I've looked at Shiba every day for a month, and every day I say "it's already on mainstream media, too late, the bag holders are buying now".
> 
> And every day I've been wrong. Friend bought some time last week and quadrupled, cashed out. Might be the play.



bought only with lunch money for lulz but I'm 300% right now at the price of 0.000088

helped my dad cash out 1/4 of his shiba position last night and he still has 100x more shib than me  :ROFL!: 

im going to hodl mine until maybe it hits a penny (if ever) but I'll be happy even 0.001

----------


## ercchry

If BTC doesn’t dip soon, 2am is gonna be reaaaalll interesting tomorrow, we’re currently about 6k above max pain on a rather large option expiry for Friday

----------


## taemo

> If BTC doesn’t dip soon, 2am is gonna be reaaaalll interesting tomorrow, we’re currently about 6k above max pain on a rather large option expiry for Friday



what does this mean? what happens if it doesnt dip any further?

----------


## ercchry

> what does this mean? what happens if it doesnt dip any further?



Not 100% sure as BTC options are euro style cash settle… but most likely a big price move. The last two days have had small expires miss target, and you can see the 2am results in the charts… and those were small, like 1/30th the open interest of tomorrow’s

----------


## ZenOps

Shiba to the moon!

----------


## max_boost

Nice guys! GLTA! I hope you land on top of the Triangle!

----------


## flipstah

> any shibu holders here? Up 60%+ today and even touched 0.0001 while rest of crypto is red



shiba army hodl

----------


## suntan

Where are you guys buying shibu?

Fucking pita all these goddamned exchanges.

----------


## flipstah

> Where are you guys buying shibu?
> 
> Fucking pita all these goddamned exchanges.



I use Coinbase.

----------


## taemo

> shiba army hodl



ehlo fellow rtard! :Clap: 




> I use Coinbase.



this, I use coinbase to trade some of my btc to shiba

buy btc or eth through shakepay, send it to coinbase then trade it to meme coins for maximum gain


btw anyone read/following this strategy?
https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurre...os_on_january/

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I bought on crypto.com.
I also picked up some HOGE, but I think it's a fomo coin and I'm going to lose anything I put into it.

----------


## ercchry

Coinbase earn> proceeds to SHIB… free money for more free money!

----------


## tcon

Anyone get a crypto.com credit card?
Trying to add my VISA to the website and it keeps getting rejected, super lame

----------


## taemo

> Anyone get a crypto.com credit card?
> Trying to add my VISA to the website and it keeps getting rejected, super lame



are you referring to the crypto.com VISA CC or are you trying to add your CC to crypto.com?
if the later I have my Rogers MC added on crypto.com but I wouldn't recommended using a CC because of the withdraw fee that you get charged on your CC

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Anyone get a crypto.com credit card?
> Trying to add my VISA to the website and it keeps getting rejected, super lame



I have one. Ruby.




> are you referring to the crypto.com VISA CC or are you trying to add your CC to crypto.com?
> if the later I have my Rogers MC added on crypto.com but I wouldn't recommended using a CC because of the withdraw fee that you get charged on your CC



This. I added a pre-paid CC, since they don't charge withdraw fees. You can also EMT to your crypto.com account as well to fund it.

----------


## tcon

Yeah for whatever reason my RBC VISA is getting rejected, so I did the money transfer thing, still waiting for the funds though
The Crypto.com credit cards seems half decent

----------


## ercchry

The obsidian card would be such a flex… too bad only a select group of nerds would know what that takes…. Tossing $500k into a coin that can fluctuate 20% in a day… now that’s living  :ROFL!:

----------


## taemo

> Yeah for whatever reason my RBC VISA is getting rejected, so I did the money transfer thing, still waiting for the funds though
> The Crypto.com credit cards seems half decent



I wonder if it's an RBC policy thing, I tried adding my RBC Virtual Debit account on CB and it kept failing so I called RBC and they dont allow any crypto transaction. Yet etransfer to crypto or shakepay works lol

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I wonder if it's an RBC policy thing, I tried adding my RBC Virtual Debit account on CB and it kept failing so I called RBC and they dont allow any crypto transaction. Yet etransfer to crypto or shakepay works lol



I keep hearing about how a ton of Canada Banks are refusing to do EMT/CC purchases for crypto. I haven't had that issue yet, but I use the brightside pre-paid mastercard to do it, and haven't had any issues yet.

- - - Updated - - -




> The obsidian card would be such a flex… too bad only a select group of nerds would know what that takes…. Tossing $500k into a coin that can fluctuate 20% in a day… now that’s living



I want the jade one for that netflix rebate. But I don't want to throw another $4500 at CRO. Altho, at least you earn on the staked CRO with Jade, you don't on ruby.

----------


## flipstah

> Anyone get a crypto.com credit card?
> Trying to add my VISA to the website and it keeps getting rejected, super lame



Is this like a secured credit card where you leverage your crypto coins for credit? Or do they give you crypto credit?

----------


## ercchry

> Is this like a secured credit card where you leverage your crypto coins for credit? Or do they give you crypto credit?



Basically a prepaid visa with rewards that would make you wet… but you need to hold a certain amount in their crypto to get the rewards… tiers are $0, $500, $5000, $50,000, and $500,000 rewards from 0% to 12% on stake and 0% to 8% cash back… and by cash I mean crypto. For a while the coin you had to hold did nothing but bleed out, now… while still very volatile it’s finally gaining some value, about a 4x since early 2021…

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Yeah, the coin was just listed on coinbase, and a few other exchanges, so it just went up like 0.5x this week. CRO.
I originally staked $500, and that's up to $800 in value.
But yes, it's a prepaid visa, but it's metal and cool.

----------


## ercchry

> Yeah, the coin was just listed on coinbase, and a few other exchanges, so it just went up like 0.5x this week. CRO.
> I originally staked $500, and that's up to $800 in value.
> But yes, it's a prepaid visa, but it's metal and cool.



I signed up forever ago (Feb I think?) never bothered with a card, but now that my $25 referral bonus is sitting like this I’m thinking it’s finally worth unlocking  :ROFL!:

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

It's been sad, watching my spotify CRO back get smaller and smaller. I think two months ago, I got 89 CRO back, last month, I got 64, and next month, it'll be even less.
I would need CRO to get to $2, to get the jade card without buying anymore CRO.

----------


## nzwasp

Anyone staking $time for 79000% APR

----------


## ercchry

So looks like CRO is going to power crypto.org? Which is a BSC type competitor that’s launching on the 8th… would explain the massive uptick lately… I’m holding enough to stake ruby… but gonna wait a little, hopefully it keeps going and the $500 stake is less cro, then I can feed the card with supercharger proceeds and wait till it’s enough to stake the next level. Even if the new network is a fraction of BSC… that’s some nice potential upside

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I can't wait for the 180 days, so I can unstake

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> Anyone staking $time for 79000% APR



Yeah, I have a few grand on TIME and OHM to see how long it can go. I have a friend doing farmersonly staking and getting insane returns right now, but he had about 30k to play with a "lose", I'm not taking that big of a risk.

----------


## tcon

Is the only risk to staking that you can't sell your crypto if the value drops?
It seems like a no brainer thing to do if you plan on holding long.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Rug pulls, impermanent loss, total value collapse, lack of liquidity.

I'd say the risk is high. But the rewards are stupid high. 

If you're willing to actually lose it all, you can make a few percentage points PER DAY right now.

----------


## tirebob

Don't know if this is technically considered crypto trading but I have been invested in COIN.NE (SMURF in the US) which is tokens.com. They are basically a crypto staking company and hold 50% of Metaverse Group. So far since summer it has gone from the 0.40's up to over $2.50 today. 

The CEO and founder is Andrew Kiguel who was also the co-founder and CEO of HUT 8.

https://www.tokens.com

Does anyone follow these guys? I am trying to learn more and more about the crypto world but trading in coins themselves still freaks me out and I though this "Proof of Stake" type company would be a way to get my feet wet and not freak out haha! So far it is working out well but I really know jack shit about the volatility in the grand scheme of things but it seems like it may be less so than trying to constantly watch specific coins. Any thoughts?

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Don't know if this is technically considered crypto trading but I have been invested in COIN.NE (SMURF in the US) which is tokens.com. They are basically a crypto staking company and hold 50% of Metaverse Group. So far since summer it has gone from the 0.40's up to over $2.50 today. 
> 
> The CEO and founder is Andrew Kiguel who was also the co-founder and CEO of HUT 8.
> 
> https://www.tokens.com
> 
> Does anyone follow these guys? I am trying to learn more and more about the crypto world but trading in coins themselves still freaks me out and I though this "Proof of Stake" type company would be a way to get my feet wet and not freak out haha! So far it is working out well but I really know jack shit about the volatility in the grand scheme of things but it seems like it may be less so than trying to constantly watch specific coins. Any thoughts?



I think they're appropriating me somehow.

----------


## nzwasp

> Don't know if this is technically considered crypto trading but I have been invested in COIN.NE (SMURF in the US) which is tokens.com. They are basically a crypto staking company and hold 50% of Metaverse Group. So far since summer it has gone from the 0.40's up to over $2.50 today. 
> 
> The CEO and founder is Andrew Kiguel who was also the co-founder and CEO of HUT 8.
> 
> https://www.tokens.com
> 
> Does anyone follow these guys? I am trying to learn more and more about the crypto world but trading in coins themselves still freaks me out and I though this "Proof of Stake" type company would be a way to get my feet wet and not freak out haha! So far it is working out well but I really know jack shit about the volatility in the grand scheme of things but it seems like it may be less so than trying to constantly watch specific coins. Any thoughts?



this looks pretty good. I might try and get an entry in at $2 although it doesnt look like it ever dips greatly.

----------


## tirebob

> this looks pretty good. I might try and get an entry in at $2 although it doesnt look like it ever dips greatly.



I was initially in at 0.85 and then a chunk more when it was down in the 0.40's so I am laughing now. I wish I had more balls and bought what I wanted to buy but got cold feet. I was going to sell all my mushy stocks for a loss to buy more but figured the gamble wasn't worth it and reminded myself that they are a long term play. This is one of those times I wish I went with my initial reaction! Hindsight and all that... lol

----------


## nzwasp

> I was initially in at 0.85 and then a chunk more when it was down in the 0.40's so I am laughing now. I wish I had more balls and bought what I wanted to buy but got cold feet. I was going to sell all my mushy stocks for a loss to buy more but figured the gamble wasn't worth it and reminded myself that they are a long term play. This is one of those times I wish I went with my initial reaction! Hindsight and all that... lol



Im eyeing an exit from bitfarms sometime today or this week if it stays in this $10 range - Im super cautious because im pretty sure its going to dump down to 7$ or so as soon as the btc rally pulls back. I dont want to be so overexposed to btc miners and I already have a 70% gain in bitfarms this year.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Oh. I forgot I had BITF. Sold that, put a limit buy on COIN.

----------


## benyl

> Anyone staking $time for 79000% APR



Some of these obscure coins are fun to source. Buy BTC, transfer to Bitforex and swap for TMCN? Then stake on wonderland?

----------


## ercchry

> Some of these obscure coins are fun to source. Buy BTC, transfer to Bitforex and swap for TMCN? Then stake on wonderland?



It’s $TIME… it’s an AVAX token, need the c-chain, swap for TIME on traderjoe

----------


## ercchry

70k% rookie numbers  :ROFL!: 



Wonder how long this will last? At least the LP is half AVAX?  :ROFL!:

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Hot diggity. Where?

----------


## tirebob

> this looks pretty good. I might try and get an entry in at $2 although it doesnt look like it ever dips greatly.



Just broke the $3.00 barrier this morning...

----------


## ercchry

> Hot diggity. Where?



Beefy

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> Beefy



Kinda silly. Aped in?  :Devil:

----------


## ercchry

> Kinda silly. Aped in?



I put 2 days of mining proceeds into it. It lasts 3 months, $250k  :ROFL!: 

But yeah, it’s going to $0 at some point. New enough token though that it might hold up for a couple weeks?

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> I put 2 days of mining proceeds into it. It lasts 3 months, $250k 
> 
> But yeah, it’s going to $0 at some point. New enough token though that it might hold up for a couple weeks?



That's my thoughts, 10~ days staked would be lucky. Keep an eye on it. I threw about the same as you.

----------


## ercchry

CRO going bananas… apparently spending the most money ever to name an arena is bullish?  :ROFL!: 

https://ca.sports.yahoo.com/news/rep...050426958.html

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I believe it. My $500 stake for the card is worth $1200 last I checked. I want to hit that 5k mark, because then I get rewards on the card stake.

Oh. I didn't realize CRO is at 66 cents. That puts me up to $1600.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> 70k%… rookie numbers 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how long this will last? At least the LP is half AVAX?






> Kinda silly. Aped in?






> I put 2 days of mining proceeds into it. It lasts 3 months, $250k 
> 
> But yeah, it’s going to $0 at some point. New enough token though that it might hold up for a couple weeks?






> That's my thoughts, 10~ days staked would be lucky. Keep an eye on it. I threw about the same as you.




12 days later, my stake has over doubled. Easy money.

----------


## ercchry

> 12 days later, my stake has over doubled. Easy money.



I got paranoid when blzz kept bleeding… was basically even, decided to add it to my TIME stake

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> I got paranoid when blzz kept bleeding… was basically even, decided to add it to my TIME stake



Paper hands  :Devil: 

Both look to be on a steep upward swing, so I'll leave it in there for another week and see what happens.

But I did add more to TIME. Going to be unstaking all of my OHM next weekend when gas fees are low and moving over to TIME as well.

----------


## ercchry

> Paper hands 
> 
> Both look to be on a steep upward swing, so I'll leave it in there for another week and see what happens.
> 
> But I did add more to TIME. Going to be unstaking all of my OHM next weekend when gas fees are low and moving over to TIME as well.



Have you leveraged your memo with borrowing mim on abracadabra? No mim available whenever I check, but it doesn’t work how I thought it did, cant seem to figure out what sort of boost it actually gives since all the tokens sit in abracadabra and not wonderland… I thought I’d actually get mim that I could then mint, but doesn’t seem like it

----------


## arcticcat522

I'm not a boomer, but man, this thread makes me feel like one......kids these days, I tell ya

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> Have you leveraged your memo with borrowing mim on abracadabra? No mim available whenever I check, but it doesnt work how I thought it did, cant seem to figure out what sort of boost it actually gives since all the tokens sit in abracadabra and not wonderland I thought Id actually get mim that I could then mint, but doesnt seem like it



Nah, I haven't yet, not sure if I will. With leverage there's too much fear of liquidation, it raises the cut off from the normal 30%. The tax free aspects of it are interesting, but thus far I've just been topping up my TIME.

----------


## tcon

Really glad I got some CRO when I did. Got the Indigo VISA too. As a crypto noob this seems like the coolest shit ever being able to actually use crypto for everyday purchases, not to mention getting free Spotify and Netflix is pretty sweet

----------


## ercchry

> Nah, I haven't yet, not sure if I will. With leverage there's too much fear of liquidation, it raises the cut off from the normal 30%. The tax free aspects of it are interesting, but thus far I've just been topping up my TIME.



So with the dip this morning I think someone got called… there was actually some MIM to borrow! I decided to go for it, just kept it conservative with a 25% LTV. Turns out it actually does work like I thought and the MIM was in my wallet free to use as I wanted (the wording in the docs sounds different?) decided to mint the MIM, did everything when TIME was just over $7k, should hopefully workout well. Nice little bump to my time holdings

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> So with the dip this morning I think someone got called… there was actually some MIM to borrow! I decided to go for it, just kept it conservative with a 25% LTV. Turns out it actually does work like I thought and the MIM was in my wallet free to use as I wanted (the wording in the docs sounds different?) decided to mint the MIM, did everything when TIME was just over $7k, should hopefully workout well. Nice little bump to my time holdings



Awesome! Wish I was up at 5am for that big dip, I would have grabbed more.

----------


## ercchry

Well that’s pretty neat… as close to a centurion card as I’ll get  :ROFL!: 

…well, till cro hits $5 and I restake for jade

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

If CRO can hit $2 CAD, I can get jade.Cause I'm not going to DCA into it fast enough to do it on my own, and I'm not going to pull out on every other coin I'm investing in to make it happen.

----------


## ercchry

> If CRO can hit $2 CAD, I can get jade.Cause I'm not going to DCA into it fast enough to do it on my own, and I'm not going to pull out on every other coin I'm investing in to make it happen.



Yeah, I’m going to try and use it as my main card, so the 2% cro back can go towards adding to my holdings plus my original stake… let it grow like that. Hard to justify more after such a massive run up

----------


## tcon

Not sure if it was mentioned in this latest discussion on the CRO VISA, I looked a few pages back but didn't see it mentioned. How does the reimbursement work for the Spotify/Netflix? Is it at the end of the month or something? I signed up for spotify premium again last week and the charge went through to the CRO card but I still haven't gotten the money back from it.

EDIT: NVM, I went to the Crypto wallet and there was a rebate there. Interesting that it doesn't go back on the card though.

----------


## s dime

Crypto.com referral code?

----------


## ercchry

> Crypto.com referral code?



https://crypto.com/app/qbdupv5fy6

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Crypto.com referral code?



j33g3xst36

----------


## OTown

Yikes. Quite the dip tonight on quite a few coinz

----------


## max_boost

Yes sir ! buy the dips!

----------


## CompletelyNumb

@ercchry ready to ape into another coin toss? Static-BUSD LP

----------


## ercchry

Haha, thats pretty insane

----------


## ercchry

Ouch… $TIME taking a tumble, silver lining is there is over $5m available to borrow in the wMEMO-MIM pool to help average down

Edit: and it’s gone! Under $350k available

----------


## asp integra

Shorting Bitcoin with $BITI has been very profitable lately

----------


## gretz

https://shakepay.me/r/8TBDW6F

For anyone that wants a Shakepay referral code… etrans 100 in, get a free 30, and every time you take your morning piss with the app open, you get free btc that increases daily. I use it to get money out of Coinbase easily (convert to btc or eth and send in) / it’s super simple for those that are scared of crypto. Feel free and I appreciate the use of the code, we all win. It’s Canadian and based out of Montreal, which is a deal breaker for the poutine haters

----------


## ExtraSlow

How does it know that I'm pissing?

----------


## gretz

How won’t it know…

You shake for phone daily for increasing sats (fractions of bitcoin)…. After 200 straight days, it caps out at 1000sats / shake, which is about $0.50 / day. Sounds ridiculous because it is, but it works and is super easy for new crypto people. It only supports btc / eth so new people don’t get roped into shit coins and dumps lol

----------


## max_boost

> How won’t it know…
> 
> You shake for phone daily for increasing sats (fractions of bitcoin)…. After 200 straight days, it caps out at 1000sats / shake, which is about $0.50 / day. Sounds ridiculous because it is, but it works and is super easy for new crypto people. It only supports btc / eth so new people don’t get roped into shit coins and dumps lol



Amen. Shakepay is excellent and very easy to use.

----------


## msommers

ShakePay and Coinberry have sweet referral bonuses for signing up and making a single transaction ($30 and $40, respectively). PM for referral code.

----------


## suntan

Uh, is that BTC drop real or am I nuts?

- - - Updated - - -

Apparently I am nuts. Phew.

----------


## max_boost

lol I saw the same thing and glad it was just a glitch haha

----------


## asp integra

Crypto got hacked yesterday haha

----------


## ercchry

> ShakePay and Coinberry have sweet referral bonuses for signing up and making a single transaction ($30 and $40, respectively). PM for referral code.



Heads up to anyone using Coinberry… hidden fees. Look at the kickback to the sender’s wallet on top of the 0.02 gas fee (which is claimed to be the flat fee for LTC with no hidden fees)

Oh well… I guess im done with that. just sent a little to test it out and to get the referral bonus… still ahead ~$27?  :ROFL!:  

also there is a 24hr wait for first deposit till you can send it elsewhere

----------


## msommers

Yeah I cannot advocate for these guys after discovering this. I only have used them to sell small amounts of mining BTC into CAD, and used them for referral. But yeah this sucks.

----------


## taemo

does anyone have a newton referral code?

just made an account if anyone needs a referral
web.newton.co/r/QF9Q1O

----------


## haggis88

I was hoping to dip my toe into the crypto world with a few gift cards and stuff I got over the festive period, but it seems none of them work on Crypto.com

Is there a better one I should be looking at? Are a lot of Canadian banks still blocking crypto currency transactions?

----------


## jabjab

After using crypto.com i want to transfer my holdings from binance to it. Binance is annoying to fund (have to go through shakepay) where crypto.com is direct deposit

----------


## ercchry

> After using crypto.com i want to transfer my holdings from binance to it. Binance is annoying to fund (have to go through shakepay) where crypto.com is direct deposit



What’s wrong with P2P on binance?

----------


## ercchry

> I was hoping to dip my toe into the crypto world with a few gift cards and stuff I got over the festive period, but it seems none of them work on Crypto.com
> 
> Is there a better one I should be looking at? Are a lot of Canadian banks still blocking crypto currency transactions?



By gift cards do you mean prepaid visa/MC? That’s pretty hit and miss with any platform, best bet is probably to create a PayPal invoice to yourself, use them to pay it then transfer to bank account and EMT to Shakepay or Crypto.com, etc… yes you’ll get hit with a fee but you’d probably get hit with a similar fee if you could actually figure out how to go cc to crypto exchange in this country anyways. Only workaround that seems to work is Apple/google pay to the limited exchanges that take it, like kraken… which hits you with an FX fee

----------


## haggis88

> By gift cards do you mean prepaid visa/MC? That’s pretty hit and miss with any platform, best bet is probably to create a PayPal invoice to yourself, use them to pay it then transfer to bank account and EMT to Shakepay or Crypto.com, etc… yes you’ll get hit with a fee but you’d probably get hit with a similar fee if you could actually figure out how to go cc to crypto exchange in this country anyways. Only workaround that seems to work is Apple/google pay to the limited exchanges that take it, like kraken… which hits you with an FX fee



yeah that's exactly it, although I'm also trying to use a Mastercard that technically isn't a prepaid card too...don't know how I could classify it because its not a credit or debit card either lol

This sounds like too much effort for me, I should probably just stick to sports betting

----------


## tcon

> yeah that's exactly it, although I'm also trying to use a Mastercard that technically isn't a prepaid card too...don't know how I could classify it because its not a credit or debit card either lol
> 
> This sounds like too much effort for me, I should probably just stick to sports betting



There was some discussion about this a few pages back. Basically in Canada you cannot use credit cards to deposit money to Crypto.com at the moment, but you can e-transfer and it's really easy.

My advice for Crypto.com though, is don't attempt to trade on it, you'll notice how 'off' the spread is when you buy and sell (ie CRO price could be $0.8 CAD, but when you sell it only gives you $0.75 CAD per CRO)

----------


## ZenOps

Kid sells 1,000 pics of self for a cool milly (equivalent)

https://www.itechpost.com/articles/1...re-selfies.htm

----------


## ercchry

> Awesome! Wish I was up at 5am for that big dip, I would have grabbed more.



 
@CompletelyNumb


You still in wonderland? So much drama, and of course a Calgary link ffs.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> @CompletelyNumb
> 
> You still in wonderland? So much drama, and of course a Calgary link… ffs.



I left a small position in. Around xmas it bumped in price enough that I wasnt in the red, so i just cashed most of it out. Fun experiment, glad I didnt have my life savings in it like a lot of others.

Never, ever would have guessed it was the Quadriga guy behind it though  :Drama:

----------


## nzwasp

So he didn’t die in India of food poisoning or whatever.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> So he didn’t die in India of food poisoning or whatever.



That's the other co-founder you're thinking of, Gerald Cotten.

----------


## Mostwanted

What do you guys recommend to start trading crypto? Now that there has been a big dip the last week, I think its finally time to get into this. 

I have been looking at Coinsquare since they allow you to trade other coins, but I heard Shakepay is good too and it has no trading fees

----------


## ercchry

> What do you guys recommend to start trading crypto? Now that there has been a big dip the last week, I think its finally time to get into this. 
> 
> I have been looking at Coinsquare since they allow you to trade other coins, but I heard Shakepay is good too and it has no trading fees



Binance… no fees is bullshit, they just hide costs in shitty spreads

----------


## nzwasp

You dont need shakepay you can interac directly to binance or kucoin.

Big money to be made in Defi at the moment, however extremely high risk.

For example I just bought 6 NFT "miners" that cost me approx 1k USD and they make me currently $90 USD per day collectively. The market cap on this defi project is 100K

----------


## CompletelyNumb

So who's losing their ass lately?  :Drama:

----------


## spikerS

> So who's losing their ass lately?



I just bought more this morning lol. 

No time to panic, rather, buy the dip!

----------


## msommers

Unless you have LUNA....RIP!

----------


## pheoxs

Crypto is easy:

Dip -> Buy
Moon -> Buy
Hodl -> Buy
Sell -> lol

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> Unless you have LUNA....RIP!



I know a lot of people deep into Luna and UST. Yikes.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

> Unless you have LUNA....RIP!



I've been considering buying some Luna.

Nothing significant like a $1,000 or so.

UST is fighting for a return to parity (37c to 50c). That feels about a big of a risk reward bet as you can take in this market.

----------


## pheoxs

> I've been considering buying some Luna.
> 
> Nothing significant like a $1,000 or so.
> 
> UST is fighting for a return to parity (37c to 50c). That feels about a big of a risk reward bet as you can take in this market.



didnt the Luna blockchain cease validating? Seems like a gamble not worth it.

edit: nvm apparently it released an update and resumed as of a few hours ago

----------


## spikerS

> didnt the Luna blockchain cease validating? Seems like a gamble not worth it.
> 
> edit: nvm apparently it released an update and resumed as of a few hours ago



I was thinking about throwing $10 at LUNA this afternoon with it worth pennies. if it zeros out, NBD it was only $10. But, if it recovers, could be a nice mini windfall lol

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I sold 100 CRO to buy some LUNA. I think it's a lost cause, but it didn't really cost me anything.

----------


## msommers

I threw $100 at LUNA and will look at it in 6 months. 

I've wasted money on worse things

----------


## ianmcc

Cashed out my LTC and ETH in mid November. 
Got lucky to get out when I did but I kept my Doge just because.

----------


## spikerS

> I sold 100 CRO to buy some LUNA. I think it's a lost cause, but it didn't really cost me anything.






> I threw $100 at LUNA and will look at it in 6 months. 
> 
> I've wasted money on worse things



Well my $10 is effectively gone. I don't know if Luna can come back lol. My $10 bought me like 3700 in Luna when I bought it, that same $10 will buy over 100k in LUNA now, if you can find an exchange to actually process the transaction lol

the $50 i put in ADA yesterday is already up 12%. seems like there is a good rally happening right now.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

> I've been considering buying some Luna.
> 
> Nothing significant like a $1,000 or so.
> 
> UST is fighting for a return to parity (37c to 50c). That feels about a big of a risk reward bet as you can take in this market.



Turned out great 11x return over night.

----------


## sabad66

> Turned out great 11x return over night.



How? Isnt it still tanking? Either way Mad props to somehow turn $1000 into 11k with Luna in a day haha

----------


## Chandler_Racing

> How? Isn’t it still tanking? Either way Mad props to somehow turn $1000 into 11k with Luna in a day haha



I didn’t end up betting $1,000.

Could have been 100x if I had bigger cojonas.

It touched .000001 BUSD. It’s now close to .0002.

----------


## spikerS

Luna 2.0 is dropping tomorrow.

If you still hold Luna now, either pre or post drop, you will be getting luna 2.0 coins. I bought post drop, not a lot, only $30 worth, but that was over 100k coins. Since I bought inside the snapshot, I am going to be getting a few coins, but nothing spectacular. I figured even if it recovered to a penny, I was way ahead of the game lol, and if not, I was only out $30.

Anyone else still HODLing any Luna coins? Apparently they are going to be branded Luna classic. 

I really don't understand much of this, but FOMO has me here now.

----------


## FunWheelDrive

> Luna 2.0 is dropping tomorrow.
> 
> If you still hold Luna now, either pre or post drop, you will be getting luna 2.0 coins. I bought post drop, not a lot, only $30 worth, but that was over 100k coins. Since I bought inside the snapshot, I am going to be getting a few coins, but nothing spectacular. I figured even if it recovered to a penny, I was way ahead of the game lol, and if not, I was only out $30.
> 
> Anyone else still HODLing any Luna coins? Apparently they are going to be branded Luna classic. 
> 
> I really don't understand much of this, but FOMO has me here now.



I bought $50 CND worth of Luna when it was down 99.6% from the highs. Within six hours the Luna I bought was down 99.6%. 

I bought another $50 CND at that time. Have almost 200k Luna's as a lottery ticket to look at in a couple months / years.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

"This feels _bottomy_..." I LoL'd!

----------


## max_boost

This fkn guy. Never trust Corolla drivers lol

----------


## gwill

surprised it's taken this long to see rhat guy pop up. That epic melt down will end up worst then Bernie madoff once things settle down.

----------


## killramos

Ol’ TB12 might need to retire early and start his fox contract

----------


## bjstare

Lol crypto. Ive never owned any, and recent activity is proof that it is indeed a joke still too risky and unpredictable for my liking.

Mining is a bit of a different story, but the prospect of trading it is hilarious to me.

----------


## killramos

It’s an endlessly entertaining topic.

----------


## Buster

> Lol crypto. I’ve never owned any, and recent activity is proof that it is indeed a joke still too risky and unpredictable for my liking.
> 
> Mining is a bit of a different story, but the prospect of trading it is hilarious to me.



You can do strikethrough? What kind of black magic is this?

----------


## killramos

You new here?

I have a digital currency to sell you…

----------


## ExtraSlow

I swear I talked about strikethrough at Elite on Thursday.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> You can do strikethrough? What kind of black magic is this?



For $8 I'll unlock the strike thru option for your account.

----------


## max_boost

> I swear I talked about strikethrough at Elite on Thursday.



I might get my beyond Jedi powers back I’m excited 

Time to get it going. Reinstate max_boost mod powers !!  :Whipped:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I know we spoke about a certain item for me as well. Wonder if 
@kenny
 was just teasing me.

----------


## Sentry

> It’s an endlessly entertaining topic.



I haven't owned any since last year but still check the price every day for luls, and there were many this year

----------


## Buster

I'm sure everyone in this thread is too rich now to come to beyond, so that is why it has gotten all quiet.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^LoL!!
That also feels bottomy.
"Online cock fighting".

----------


## benyl



----------

